# Trump is the ultimate fail for pandemic responses, while China did a great job.



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.









						Rachel Maddow Show on MSNBC | Watch Rachel Maddow Live
					

More about the MSNBC Rachel Maddow Show airing weeknights at 9 PM. Watch Rachel Maddow tonight or online with updated video & episodes at MSNBC.




					www.msnbc.com
				












						States fight for supplies in absence of federal coordination
					

Rachel Maddow looks at how the lack of federal leadership on seeing to the medical equipment needs of the states has states competing against each other and even other countries, driving up prices.




					www.msnbc.com


----------



## martybegan (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.



You actually believe the numbers coming out of China?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.



The democrat party and their fascist media - wholly owned subsidiaries of Communist China, Inc.


----------



## Neil Austen (Mar 27, 2020)

martybegan said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> ...



US now the epicenter for the virus. Trump could not have failed more badly if he tried on purpose.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 27, 2020)

china did a great job in unleashing this thing.....


----------



## harmonica (Mar 27, 2020)

..ANOTHER anti-Trump Babbling thread
looks like you are with IM2 and Triggered for your very funny threads......you are so hateful and pissed
hahahahhahah--
and your full of shit--Italy has about 82,000 cases and 8200 deaths--they TOP it
the US has FIVE times the population of Italy
DUH


----------



## harmonica (Mar 27, 2020)

Neil Austen said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


hahhahahahha
Trump failed at this..Trump failed at that
didn't fail at giving you TDS
hahhahahahahhahaha


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

harmonica said:


> Neil Austen said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


And I didn't fail to show everyone that you have a BWKDS. HOW? Because you posses no skills or information to counter my claims.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 27, 2020)

America is a free country not a communist dictatorship where lock downs and quarantines are enforced in two different ways.  Also you can not trust any numbers coming out of china


----------



## MarathonMike (Mar 27, 2020)

If President Trump had clamped down with military level force exactly like China did, you would be calling him a ruthless dictator. You are the classic mind controlled Trump hater twisting everything that happens into "ORANGE MAN BAD".


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> china did a great job in unleashing this thing.....


And they did a great job containing it. Trump failed on both ends.


----------



## Corazon (Mar 27, 2020)

Honestly I think all the governments are doing what they can to fight this monster (coronavirus) and Mr.Trump is not doing anything different.
I don't have any data but a few hours ago I was watching the video below.
It was filmed in China and it looks like nobody has masks, gloves or anything else


----------



## DOTR (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still shilling for the CCP?


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

Desperado said:


> America is a free country not a communist dictatorship where lock downs and quarantines are enforced in two different ways.  Also you can not trust any numbers coming out of china


You aren't free when you are dead. Congratulations! You managed to prove my case about these Trump cultists. They are the best candidates for natural selection because their priorities are all about  worrying about communism.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Honestly I think all the governments are doing what they can to fight this monster (coronavirus) and Mr.Trump is not doing anything different.
> I don't have any data but a few hours ago I was watching the video below.
> It was filmed in China and it looks like nobody has masks, gloves or anything else


And their cases have leveled off. They did something right.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


China!?!?!?

China????


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> ...


In the mean time, this hoax is coming into your back yard. Good luck, while you worry about communism. Natural selection is everywhere folks. Too sad.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> If President Trump had clamped down with military level force exactly like China did, you would be calling him a ruthless dictator. You are the classic mind controlled Trump hater twisting everything that happens into "ORANGE MAN BAD".


Tell him to give it a try. You'd be surprised what I'd say.


----------



## harmonica (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Neil Austen said:
> ...


yes--you must be stupid--US population is FIVE times Italy
you are a troller and now will be known as BullshiterWK
it's NOT the epicenter--that's total bullshit
...all your stuff now will be looked at as bullshit since this is a clear, UNDENIABLE bullshit thread with fake '''facts''


----------



## night_son (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




At least we, your fellow Americans, know who signs your checks and at whose altar you worship. Tell us, does it get very warm crawling on your belly there in the shadow of all that chop suey? You'll have what they're having . . . *Chinese Virus* for two . . .


----------



## Grumblenuts (Mar 27, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> ...


Hey, we are #1!!!
USA!!!
USA!!!
USA!!!


----------



## Maxdeath (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate to rain on your Trump is bad parade but if we look back at past threads I have no doubt that we will find an awful lot of you claiming Trump was terrible for shutting down travel. We will find numerous threads from you undereducated claiming he was trying to become emperor, how he was trying to rule with an iron fist. Now suddenly you claim it was a fail because he did not just grab power and shut everything down? 
We can find numerous threads on how bad the deficit was getting while Trump was in office now you are all excited that he didn't spend enough? 

Maybe make up your so called mind on what you realistically expect. Oh but that would not allow the orange man bad narrative.


----------



## MeBelle (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> And I didn't fail to show everyone that you have a BWKDS. HOW?



Well, yes you did.

Your OP rambled on and on and on and on and ....stuff didn't add up.

Start over


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Defending a country that sealed sick people into buildings at gun point.....

I just have to say.......


----------



## MeBelle (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> And they did a great job containing it. Trump failed on both ends.




Ah cool!

A brand spanking new lying troll!!

lol!


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This post is beyond commical.  

I am through repeating myself in answer to this utter bullshit.

Keep posting it. 

You are competing with IM2 for the title of board moron.

Fucking 350,000 Americans have died from other causes since this panic set in and you want to freak out over what ?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



If it is natural, why are you afraid ?


----------



## tyroneweaver (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow,  another leftist on this forum defending China.
Why don't you move there.
Better still. Move your fat ass to the moon, you'll weigh a lot less there.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 27, 2020)

China has all but eradicated the disease.

They are down to 3,000 active cases.

Do I believe that ?

Why is New York such a fuck up ?


----------



## Desperado (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > America is a free country not a communist dictatorship where lock downs and quarantines are enforced in two different ways.  Also you can not trust any numbers coming out of china
> ...


Well if you like the Chinese form of government and protection  feel free to move there!


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 27, 2020)

Desperado said:


> America is a free country not a communist dictatorship where lock downs and quarantines are enforced in two different ways.  Also you can not trust any numbers coming out of china



We'd like to think so. 

However, we are under the strictest level of martial law in history.  
All borders are sealed.  Tanks and armored personnel carriers now roll through the streets of New York, San Diego and other cities. Nearly 100 million Americans if not more, are now imprisoned in their homes, needing government permission even to walk to a park.  And Justice Department is openly calling for indefinite detentions and a suspension of habeas corpus.

Yes, we are free country, on paper, but in reality, look what's happening. 
How can you be free when Governors throughout America have issued orders, without resort to any statutes or legislation, to shutter thousands of businesses and terminating tens of millions of workers. 

We don't even know if these measures are working, and we can't know without long term hard data. So we did exactly what China did, which is to me personally, a shame. And left is doing what they always do, bow to Chinese and their methods of oppressing own people. Nothing new, I'd say.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

It's so easy why this is a Trump ultimate fail when he goes on Fox news with Heinrich  Himmler Hannity  talking about their ratings, while nurses are on the front lines facing death everywhere and little to no supplies to help them. Is this deja vu or what? It's almost like Trump Hitler and Heinrich Himmler Hannity are sitting back enjoying this genocide they have created, while laughing it up. Morning Joe - Joe Scarborough, Mika Brzezinski, & Willie Geist  Those two couldn't have asked for a better genocide party while holding up the production act.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> It's so easy why this is a Trump ultimate fail when he goes on Fox news with Heinrich  Himmler Hannity  talking about their ratings, while nurses are on the front lines facing death everywhere and little to no supplies to help them. Is this deja vu or what? It's almost like Trump Hitler and Heinrich Himmler Hannity are sitting back enjoying this genocide they have created, while laughing it up. Morning Joe - Joe Scarborough, Mika Brzezinski, & Willie Geist  Those two couldn't have asked for a better genocide party while holding up the production act.



It's good to know you own posting bullshit just to annoy people.

You watch Joe Scarborough ?  OMG


----------



## jc456 (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the fact you created this thread is more of an example of your loyalty, and love for china.  thanks for proving yet again, that you are a traitor.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 27, 2020)

DOTR said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> ...



He's not alone. Most of Democrats are doing it. Even zombie Hillary came out of woodshed, and praised China, and they even thank her for that.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when you moving there?


----------



## westwall (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







My gosh but you are full of shit.  China prevented their doctors who were fighting the disease from telling the world what was coming by imprisoning the doctors who told the truth.

You progressive scumbags as usual repeat what your masters tell you.

Had China not prevented the info from getting out the world would have been better prepared. 

Go climb under your rock again you pootin putz.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

jc456 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> ...


In the mean time, Trump is having a genocide party. I'm sure he thanks you for your support.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 27, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


----------



## MeBelle (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> It's so easy why this is a Trump ultimate fail when he goes on ...... while nurses are on the front lines facing death everywhere and little to no supplies to help them. Is this deja vu or what? It's almost like Trump Hitler and Heinrich Himmler Hannity are sitting back enjoying this genocide they have created, while laughing it up. Morning Joe - Joe Scarborough, Mika Brzezinski, & Willie Geist  Those two couldn't have asked for a better genocide party while holding up the production act.



OK - very happy your true colors came out.

It didn't take much.


Nurses are on the 'front line' because they put themselves there.


As for the rest of your bs - You've lost the debate and what little respect you may have had when you throw the Nazi card.

You're handlers should have taught you better.

On ignore you go, you freak!


----------



## MarathonMike (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know full well that President Trump DID NOT call the virus a hoax. You also know full well that President Trump ordered a TRAVEL BAN on Chinese Nationals entering the country. You selectively ignore those facts as you are instructed by your Democrat masters. That is proof that you are a mind controlled Trump hater.


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


60% approval rating. Must suck to be you, but keep this up and you gonna push them higher.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 27, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



When Hillary isn't pretending to be an American, she is a craven bitch.

I hope she catches it and goes down hard.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

westwall said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> ...


That argument is worth teats, because it doesn't address Trump's failures. Trump, at this point in time is having a genocide party on our own people, and all you can do is talk about China. Whether it came from there or not is irrelevant at this point. They figured out a way to neutralize it. Trump has not. He and his nazi buddy on fox are busy worrying about ratings, while they watch people die. It's genocide in real time people. Get prepared.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 27, 2020)

MeBelle said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > It's so easy why this is a Trump ultimate fail when he goes on ...... while nurses are on the front lines facing death everywhere and little to no supplies to help them. Is this deja vu or what? It's almost like Trump Hitler and Heinrich Himmler Hannity are sitting back enjoying this genocide they have created, while laughing it up. Morning Joe - Joe Scarborough, Mika Brzezinski, & Willie Geist  Those two couldn't have asked for a better genocide party while holding up the production act.
> ...


he's another leftist that has a skip in his vinyl and keeps repeating the same shit every time he posts. No virtue in responding any longer.  I'll join you right now, he goes on ignore.  He has nothing new after two weeks.  stale food I toss.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> ...


It does. It shows us just how many vegetable humans there are out there, and that natural selection is coming for them. It's horrible. In the mean time, while they watch Heinrich Himmler Hannity, the genocide is coming for them too. Nature has no political interests, and could care less about ratings.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

jc456 said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Good riddance! Enjoy Fox with  their genocide coverage of this pandemic.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



A true left wing tard you are ?

Tell us, o wise one......

If you had China's numbers (3,000 active cases out of 83,000 total and trending down) would you declare victory ?

If this were the U.S. what would you do ?


----------



## dblack (Mar 27, 2020)

China in no way did a "great job". If they had, there would be no pandemic.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


A post full of hate and no substance. Too pitiful.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 27, 2020)

dblack said:


> China in no way did a "great job". If they had, there would be no pandemic.


you're giving credibility to that traitor.  put him on ignore like many of us are now doing.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Ah...sorry.

Not annoyed.

Laughing at your weak attempts.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


I'd still have people quarantined as China has done. I'd be disinfecting the streets and declaring the production act weeks ago. But Trump doesn't care. This is genocide for him and he is enjoying every second of it seeing the suffering.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Keep trying.

I am still laughing.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

jc456 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > China in no way did a "great job". If they had, there would be no pandemic.
> ...


Please do, and have them quarantine themselves please. It's their only chance against the genocide.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, foreign troll.









						Dr. Deborah Birx Shreds Media For Salacious Claims: ‘We Don’t Have Evidence Of That’ | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Mar 27, 2020)

It is astounding to sit back and watch the American left and their media side with the country that started and covered up this horror, before they'll get behind and support the American president. 
These people and their media work daily and tirelessly to divide our country.
It's "the-enemy-of-my-enemy-is-my-friend" scenario.

It's no wonder Trump and many of his supporters didn't believe the magnitude of this crisis early on. They've become so jaded by these jackasses from the endless attempts to remove him from office.

People like the OP and their gods at MSNBC need to be collectively shouted down !


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope again foreign troll.









						Cuomo: Two Pieces Of Good News Out Of NY: Hospitalization Rate Drops, PPE Need Filled | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


"Keep trying?" LOl! China already did, and they are winning. What are we doing? Not winning. We are sitting back watching Trump and Hannity enjoy their genocide party.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



"Genocide" You do not know the meaning of the word. Chinese virus, global problem, fewer than 1% will die. "Genocide"

LOL


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Still laughing.

Maybe you should try another tact.


----------



## dannyboys (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly I think all the governments are doing what they can to fight this monster (coronavirus) and Mr.Trump is not doing anything different.
> ...


Yeah. They shot everyone who tested positive.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Oh, and you believe the Chinese.

I am laughing even harder.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 27, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> It is astounding to sit back and watch the American left and their media side with the country that started and covered up this horror, before they'll get behind and support the American president.
> These people and their media work daily and tirelessly to divide our country.
> It's "the-enemy-of-my-enemy-is-my-friend" scenario.
> 
> ...



Good thing for the first amendment.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> It is astounding to sit back and watch the American left and their media side with the country that started and covered up this horror, before they'll get behind and support the American president.
> These people and their media work daily and tirelessly to divide our country.
> It's "the-enemy-of-my-enemy-is-my-friend" scenario.
> 
> ...


But they won't, because the facts and the truth have got your balls so tight in a vise that you can't do or say shit to change the facts. Your world of living in the shadows of Trumps fantasy land world has come to an end. He's been made and we all know who and what he is. The fact that you can't deal with it, I couldn't give two shits about. Suck it up loser. You think this virus can't come for you while you sit there like an idiot watching Trump and Hannity's genocide celebration on Fox? Think again DA.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


Ha DA, knock yourself out. I look at stats, figures, and facts, not genocide celebration gatherings on Fox.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



ROTF


----------



## jc456 (Mar 27, 2020)

__





						Trump: Cuomo Opted for Death Panels, Lotteries Instead of Buying Ventilators
					

New York Gov. Andrew Cuomo had a chance to order 16,000 ventilators five years ago for a discount, but he opted for death panels and lotteries instead, President Donald Trump said.




					cnsnews.com
				




_(CNSNews.com) - New York Gov. Andrew Cuomo had a chance to order 16,000 ventilators five years ago for a discount, but he opted for death panels and lotteries instead, President Donald Trump said Tuesday.

During his press conference on Tuesday, Cuomo complained that the federal government only sent 400 ventilators, when they needed 30,000._

Let's keep the facts out there.


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


No it actually shows you let hate run your miserable life.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> ...


That's good news if true? That's the hardest hit area. What's happening elsewhere while Trump and Hannity jerk off on Fox news with their genocide party?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > It is astounding to sit back and watch the American left and their media side with the country that started and covered up this horror, before they'll get behind and support the American president.
> ...



Good one.

I am laughing even harder.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Trump gives daily briefings. You're not in America but you can still watch them. Listen and learn. Foreigner.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 27, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


If I wanted to hear what he had to say, I'd just watch Joe Scarborough.  And I don't watch him either.  there's a reason.  TDS full time. stale compositions are always more stale over time.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

jc456 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You see this is what these Trump turd ball supporters do, they pedal in lies. Ha DA liar, you've been had. That's not what happened at all. You are a pos liar. Now, prove me wrong scum bag;  Trump's Misleading Ventilator Counter-Punch at Cuomo Wait, I thought I was on ignore? Because you know you are a loser and a lying pos.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Yea, we know about his daily briefings. Stacked like cord wood full of lies;  Trump's Misleading Ventilator Counter-Punch at Cuomo


----------



## KissMy (Mar 27, 2020)

Trump has been so busy paying politics that he failed to get hospitals PPE so they could test & care for citizens early on to protect us.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > __
> ...



You don't read your own links.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


You got your ass had with lies there scum bag, and you are  too stupid to take your own advise, Lol!


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Still laughing.


----------



## SmokeALib (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bullshit.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


If I didn't, you would have pointed out the errors. There is a reason why you didn't. It's because you're too damn sorry to read the whole thing and mount a defense against the article itself. That makes you a loser.


----------



## SmokeALib (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > It is astounding to sit back and watch the American left and their media side with the country that started and covered up this horror, before they'll get behind and support the American president.
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Worthless leftist traitor hack.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 27, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


well msm will stop broadcasting them because trump's approval rating keeps increasing after the updates. it's fking hilarious the imbred hatred of the man.  Hly fk,


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are an American Traitor when you side with Communist China against your own democratically elected President and Government.


----------



## SmokeALib (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Worthless leftist traitor hack.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 27, 2020)

KissMy said:


> Trump has been so busy paying politics that he failed to get hospitals PPE so they could test & care for citizens early on to protect us.


when did he become governor?  isn't that a governor's job?  do you even think?  ahhhh rhetorical.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Good! And take your non-argument with you when you go. See how easy it is to drown these pos Trump cultists. It's like shooting fish out of a barrel. This is too damn easy.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

SmokeALib said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


Look at this pussy and his non-argument.  You won't be debating shit.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly I think all the governments are doing what they can to fight this monster (coronavirus) and Mr.Trump is not doing anything different.
> ...



Their cases have leveled off because they are NOT reporting the majority of cases anymore, they are deliberately not reporting so peoples like you can cheerlead China and trash your OWN democratically elected President and Government.

The COVID-19 China Coronavirus came from China, it's a Chinese virus and it will go down in history as a Chinese virus.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Cuomo just said he has plenty and Trump has mobilized the private sector. MyPillow is now making masks.


----------



## SmokeALib (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


I don't debate the unarmed. Fucking idiot.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


See folks how easy this is. You can take a Trump cultist, and all he is left with is too laugh at himself for his own failed counter attack against the facts. Can they defend Trump about anything? No! Why? Because Trump goes on Fox to talk about Fox news ratings while people die. There is nothing to defend. Does he declare the desperately needed production act? No! Why? Because he cares more about the economy while pretending to care about Jesus on Easter Sunday, and wants his retarded base to go on an easter egg hunt then get back to work, knowing they will become infected. And idiots like this poster cheer lead on the side for Trump and Hannity's genocide party.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Mobilized the private sector? Now? Really? Where was that pos  when he knew it was a pandemic a long time ago and said it was? No fuckin where. And just last night he and Hannity were jerking off about Fox news and enjoying their genocide party. What a demonic monster.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

SmokeALib said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > SmokeALib said:
> ...


You're a coward. You got shit. Get lost pos.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


No, I let facts run my life.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

tyroneweaver said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> ...


You'll never debate anything. Scram!


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

martybegan said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> ...


They are talking about lifting the quarantine in mid April. If that happens, yea.


----------



## SmokeALib (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Wrong numbnuts. My president is in the white house - in spite of you leftist traitors. And he'll be there another 5 years. You lose.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Mar 27, 2020)

Heavens to Betsy. "Trump is the ultimate fail" really ain't sayin' much but it's clearly enough to autotrigger our super defensive ultra right snowflake contingent into ubernationalist panic mode. Like you lit a bag of poo and threw it straight into their laps..


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

harmonica said:


> ..ANOTHER anti-Trump Babbling thread
> looks like you are with IM2 and Triggered for your very funny threads......you are so hateful and pissed
> hahahahhahah--
> and your full of shit--Italy has about 82,000 cases and 8200 deaths--they TOP it
> ...


You're such an ignoramus; How the US stacks up to other countries in confirmed coronavirus cases


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



One thing that you lefties are consistent with is that you always side with America's enemies. That's your 100% proof track record.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

SmokeALib said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > SmokeALib said:
> ...


There is no president. There never was. That fat pig hanging around is going to jail if you are talking about Trump.


----------



## theHawk (Mar 27, 2020)

Neil Austen said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Actually Europe is.

Are the leaders of Europe a bunch of “failures” too?


----------



## SmokeALib (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Haha! You worthless leftist traitors crack me up! Jack ass.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



#1) He blocked travel from China. Critical first step.
#2) No one knew how serious it would be. Stop your nonsense. Including the Democrat party.
#3) I gave you an example with MyPillow making masks and car manufacturers are making ventilators. Wal*Mart is providing real estate for make shift medical facilities.
#4) You have a crush on Hannity? 
#5) This is not a Genocide. You do not know the meaning of the word. How is your country doing with this disease?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 27, 2020)

SmokeALib said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > SmokeALib said:
> ...



He is not a Leftist. He is a foreign troll. He is not an American.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Is that right? Let me see, we don't side with Russia, but the Right does. Just ask Trump. They are Americas enemies for hijacking the election.  Trump sides with a murderous dictator from North Korea but the Left does not. To my knowledge there is no documented evidence that the Left sides with any of our enemies, as a matter of fact. You are a liar.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 27, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> ...



This... hoax claim you're promoting... can you provide actual quote for it? Or you're just shilling leftist propaganda?


----------



## justoffal (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You idiot.... We have constitutional rights the Chinese people have no rights at all. The government sealed off whole villages and starved them out do you think Trump would be able to do that here you stupid childish little fuck?

Jo


----------



## theHawk (Mar 27, 2020)

Europe has about three times the confirmed cases than the US, and way more times the deaths.


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Fact is Trump has handled this better than Obama handled the swine flu.


----------



## theHawk (Mar 27, 2020)

justoffal said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> ...



BWK admires the communists.  He’s using this as an example of communism being “better” than the West.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


OM friggin God! I saw that, and I almost threw up. Do you have any idea how utterly stupid that explanation is? Trump blocked travel from China?"Are you serious? What the hell good is it to block travel from China when he didn't block travel from other countries in time? Answer, it's as useless as teats. Get a clue. That's why were in such a mess now. For someone who knew it was a pandemic, long before it was a called a pandemic, sure fucked this up.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Nope, and you provided no arguments for that because you can't. More right-wing fail. Try again.


----------



## 22lcidw (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Move to China. They need their trophy suckers.


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 27, 2020)

Grumblenuts said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


I wouldn't be surprised if we compare our cases vs deaths if we arent #1. We do a very good job of managing this outbreak and libs HATE that!


----------



## justoffal (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Your post congratulating the Chinese for their management of the virus situation is a direct support for the Chinese government and their murderous dictatorial ways. Why don't you move to China asshole? Oh yeah that's right I know why....because you wouldn't have any rights over there.  Not even the right to make  retarded posts like you do here in the United States. So you approve of 24/7 portable incinerators dumping bodies indiscriminately into a mass burn for almost a month? You approve of lumping whole villages together deciding that the entire village or high rise is infected....and then consigning them all to the incinerator whether or not they're actually infected? You are an enemy of this country you muthafukker....and your post is a complete joke totally uninformed and completely misrepresenting the facts of the matter.

Jo


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

theHawk said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Great, your non-argument attacking me without substance proves to us what a loser you are. Carry on with your losing tradition. You never say shit.


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 27, 2020)

MeBelle said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > It's so easy why this is a Trump ultimate fail when he goes on ...... while nurses are on the front lines facing death everywhere and little to no supplies to help them. Is this deja vu or what? It's almost like Trump Hitler and Heinrich Himmler Hannity are sitting back enjoying this genocide they have created, while laughing it up. Morning Joe - Joe Scarborough, Mika Brzezinski, & Willie Geist  Those two couldn't have asked for a better genocide party while holding up the production act.
> ...


He contributes nothing. You wont miss him.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


But the US is not number #1 and you have no evidence of that, so you can stop your fantasy surprise tour. It doesn't exist. Trump put us down at the bottom with his response. We are now a shit hole country thanks to Trump. Did I forget to mention he prioritizes his time on Fox news congratulating themselves while people die from their genocide?


----------



## theHawk (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > justoffal said:
> ...


Without substance?  Funny how you won’t call the leftwing leaders in Europe failures when their situation is much worse than the US.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 27, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> ...



I don't think he's American, he's more likely Chinese plant.

The images below are China Communist Party instructions for winning the "information war on internet" which is vital to its very existence.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/----/ Wrong again Spanky.
*Gallup Poll: Majority Of Americans Disapprove Of News Media Handling Of Wuhan Coronavirus*

“Of nine leaders and institutions rated by Americans in a new poll on their response to the novel Wuhan Coronavirus, the media fared the worst, and it’s not even close,” Tristan Justice reports for _The Federalist_.

“According to a new Gallup poll released Wednesday, the media was the only institution that scored a negative approval rating among the public with only 44 percent of Americans approving of the way the media has covered the virus.” 

The President, Vice President, and Centers for Disease Control, by comparison, each earned at least 60 percent approval from Americans.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 27, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I just heard trump just tweeted they found 1000 ventilators in NY and issued a warning to distribute them now!!!


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...


I disagree...we are not a shit hole country....we are a great country......irregardless of who is occupying the White House....


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

justoffal said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Really? How is that? When people do something right, how does that equate to support for their government? Please explain the logic of that. I've never heard of such a thing.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


OMG! A thousand ventilators and we have the most cases now in the world. What a fuckin joke.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Today we are a shit hole country with no leadership. Get that changed to sane leadership, then we'll talk. Right now, shit hole countries are doing way better than we are. Don't believe me, look at the stats.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Mar 27, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Yep, we are #1!!!


----------



## Markle (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Rachel Maddow?* *Rachel Maddow?*


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Mar 27, 2020)

Grumblenuts said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


In my opinion we are....I have no plans on moving out of the country.....


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...


Our mortality rate is 1.2%

In what major country is that lower?

Good job Mr President!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



At the time the virus was only in China. He is not a soothsayer. You also didn't dispute any of my five points, including #4. I laugh at your expense, foreigner.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

MeBelle said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > It's so easy why this is a Trump ultimate fail when he goes on ...... while nurses are on the front lines facing death everywhere and little to no supplies to help them. Is this deja vu or what? It's almost like Trump Hitler and Heinrich Himmler Hannity are sitting back enjoying this genocide they have created, while laughing it up. Morning Joe - Joe Scarborough, Mika Brzezinski, & Willie Geist  Those two couldn't have asked for a better genocide party while holding up the production act.
> ...


I'm on ignore, because you can't debate or handle the truth. No one on the Right can, because they know they support this sub human monster who is getting people killed.


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


I dont think she heard you


----------



## Grumblenuts (Mar 27, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


Me neither. Great country. Shitty leader. Work to do? Nothing new..


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 27, 2020)

Grumblenuts said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


You're clearly more of  #2.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Mar 27, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Is there ever a point in all of this would you not say good job Mr President.....stop the theater.....

If by next week there were over half a million cases and 5000 deaths....you will still say good job.....


The president is a puppet -- he isn't making any decision other than what lie can I tell to make it thru the next news cycle.....all of the heavy lifting is being done by the same government employees we all take glee in attacking when it suits us


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 27, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Nope. Like I said we probably have the lowest mortality rate out there (1.2%). 

 Good job President Trump!


----------



## Meathead (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The country, and indeed the world, has greater problems than acute TDS.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

theHawk said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Is it? US has more known cases of coronavirus than any other country  You keep falling flat on your face because you're a loser with no arguments.


----------



## martybegan (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Take that Check from China you get and shove it up your ass.


----------



## Markle (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly I think all the governments are doing what they can to fight this monster (coronavirus) and Mr.Trump is not doing anything different.
> ...



Yeah, here's what they did, considering you're a far-left Progressive, you would think this is the right way to handle the news.

*Pompeo hits back at China for booting U.S. journalists*
Posted March 17, 2020

U.S. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo said on Tuesday he regretted China's decision to rescind the press credentials of more U.S. journalists and hoped Beijing would "reconsider." Gavino Garay has more.








						Pompeo hits back at China for booting U.S. journalists | Reuters Video
					

U.S. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo said on Tuesday he regretted China's decision to rescind the press credentials of more U.S. journalists and hoped Beijing would "reconsider." Gavino Garay has more.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Probably? But you don't know that right? With us having the most cases, that is an undetermined number because these folks are presently sick, but not dead. You can't give a mortality rate, then call it the lowest with sick people out there. That is incredibly stupid.


----------



## Staidhup (Mar 27, 2020)

The only conclusion that can be assumed is that if you have the available resources to test for covid-19, report the findings, it stands to reason your true numbers (tested and confirmed) will increase, however, if you build makeshift hospitals and treatment facilities do not test, or are reluctant to do so, to save face, then your reported numbers will decrease. 
*So the real issue everyone chooses to ignore and sweep under the carpet is healthcare rationing, who decides whom will be treated and to what level. *So has China's communist party decided only to treat those they deem worthy and treat their elderly as collateral damage? No one will truly know due to lead poisoning, forced imprisonment, and censorship.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

martybegan said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


You always show up here with nothing. Blow away. You're nothing but a loser who contributes nothing.


----------



## martybegan (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Lol, all you do is suck Chinese Commie dick and then wonder why we are staring at the mess on your face.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 27, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Remember, beginning February, Schumer attacked Trump for declaring "premature travel ban". Three weeks later he's criticizing Trump for no signs of urgency to deal with Coronavirus. 

With left you can never win, and they always know better, right?


----------



## theHawk (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Yes dumbass, Europe has over 280,000 cases.









						Europe: COVID-19 cases by day | Statista
					

As of April 3, 2022, there have been 199,654,096 confirmed cases of coronavirus (COVID-19) across the whole of Europe since the first confirmed cases in January 2020.




					www.statista.com
				




Why would you compare the entire US to just one Euro country? 
Oh that’s right, your Agenda is to make America look bad.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

Markle said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Corazon said:
> ...


With Trump imposing his tariff war against China that the taxpayer had to pay for, while handing out more socialism to farmers, why should China give a shit what Pompeo says or thinks, about our journalists being there or not?


----------



## Fueri (Mar 27, 2020)

yeah China did a great job.  The entire globe is in a tailspin because they covered this up as long as they could to save their own image, when informing the world earlier would have helped contain this, and they are now embarking on a misinformation campaign to bolster that image.

If you think anything that China has done, is doing, or will do is for any reason other than their own best interests your head is an unnecessary appendage.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Right! And here's why; it's like working with legos buddy. It's too easy and obvious.  When you impose a travel ban for a highly infectious virus for one country and loose travel restrictions for others, you accomplished one thing, not a GD thing.  That's why Schumer and the Left are always two steps ahead of these Right-wing Sheep. Any more stupid questions you need to ask? What a bunch of dumb asses who can't see past their asses.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

Fueri said:


> yeah China did a great job.  The entire globe is in a tailspin because they covered this up as long as they could to save their own image, when informing the world earlier would have helped contain this, and they are now embarking on a misinformation campaign to bolster that image.
> 
> If you think anything that China has done, is doing, or will do is for any reason other than their own best interests your head is an unnecessary appendage.


In the mean time, on our front, we keep dropping the ball. These idiot Trump sheep think, that as lonng as we keep blaming China today, our problems will go away. LOl! What a bunch of retards.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > yeah China did a great job.  The entire globe is in a tailspin because they covered this up as long as they could to save their own image, when informing the world earlier would have helped contain this, and they are now embarking on a misinformation campaign to bolster that image.
> ...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Schumer criticized him for the travel ban and the virus had not spread to Europe yet. What are you talking about, Foreigner.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

theHawk said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Europe is not a country.  But you wouldn't know that, because you have been a corralled Sheep all your life.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


That is the beauty of intelligence. The ability to think and project. Something a Sheep Republican has no ability to do. It never crossed your mind that traveling Chinese were probably in Europe and elsewhere with the virus already, there is about a two week incubation period and boom. Another two week period goes by with infected people, infecting more, and suddenly Europeans start to show signs. It's logical deductive reasoning where basic intelligence is involved. It's Murphy's Law.


----------



## justoffal (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



More ignorance from a Google translating idiot.


BWK said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



More stupidity from a Google translating moron.  Now I realize you're probably a Chinese hacker. Anyone who knows anything about economics realizes that depending on cheap Chinese goods while they pollute the air and kill their own people in huge factories is a very bad idea and the only way to fix it is to make them pay the price.  Interestingly idiots like you have never been able to name even one single item they pay more for due to a tariff. So go ahead Chink boy.... Name one and also show the prices with real proof that were caused due to a tariff....

Jo


----------



## justoffal (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



But it is one contiguous land mass you stupid brainless fuck. You do realize that the virus doesn't understand what a national boundary is right?  And there's this thing called the European Union.... Read up on it sometime propaganda hack.

Jo


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


The situation was fluid. Do you have proof that Europeans are spreading the virus in the US? Again, Trump is not a soothsayer. Was anyone in either party at the time stating there should be a global travel ban?


----------



## Fueri (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > yeah China did a great job.  The entire globe is in a tailspin because they covered this up as long as they could to save their own image, when informing the world earlier would have helped contain this, and they are now embarking on a misinformation campaign to bolster that image.
> ...



Well maybe we are and maybe we're not.  The virus spread.  Once it got here that was going to happen.

We've taken steps to slow it.  Whether or not those steps are helping is something we will know, according to Fauci, 'in several weeks', although simple common sense indicates that if people are circulating less, the rate of infection will be less than otherwise.  (We're talking about numbers of new cases now, the whole 'should we be taking these steps at all' is a whole other discussion)

I'm not super hyped about any of this in terms of the virus spreading, as I knew it would happen weeks ago.  If you look at my post history, and I leave it wide open for a reason, I was citing epidemiologists a month ago that were saying that, due to the characteristics of the virus, this was going to be basically impossible to contain once it had broken containment to the level it already had.  

Once we knew what we were dealing with, we were already past the point of containment.  It was already here, it was already spreading and that, IMO, lays at China's feet to a large degree.  From then on it was only a matter of watching the math play out, which it pretty much has.

I also knew, and said, that once larger scale testing began, numbers would explode as we were seeing only the tip of the iceberg, maybe 10% of actual infections, (some are saying it is more like 20-30X) so the math again is simply being math.  There are no surprises here, really.  

I don't blame Trump, although I know others do, as I think this was far more widespread than people realized by the time we even knew it was a problem, and we were therefore already a dead man walking so to speak in terms of any hope of containing this.  And, again, I said that over a month ago, so I am surprised by literally none of this in terms of # of infections.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



China and all of Europe, except UK, got ban the same day. UK got added few days later.

Now, explain, which highly infectious country did not get travel ban by Trumps order. Name one.


----------



## Markle (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > ..ANOTHER anti-Trump Babbling thread
> ...


----------



## harmonica (Mar 27, 2020)

Markle said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


as usual, Africa is the shithole of the world


----------



## Markle (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

justoffal said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


No, you realize you don't have an argument. That's your biggest problem. You think by splattering hate, lies, and nonsense up against the wall, that it will suffice as some kind of countering argument. Wrong! It just shows us what a failure you are.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 27, 2020)

Markle said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...











						Coronavirus 2019-nCov Statistics Update (Live)
					

Coronavirus 2019-nCov Update (Live): 254,039,402 Cases and 5,115,352 Deaths and statistics report by WHO




					virusncov.com
				




*Total report update (live)*


#Country, OtherTotal CasesNew
CasesTotal DeathsNew
DeathsActive CasesTotal RecoveredSerious, Critical1



*USA*

93,3291,38489,5212,4242,4322



*Italy*

86,4989,13466,41410,9503,7323



*China*

81,3403,2923,46074,5881,0344



*Spain*

64,0594,93449,7689,3574,1655



*Germany*

49,34430443,3675,673


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 27, 2020)

Comrade says what


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

Markle said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


I hear you buddy. You going to Trumps Easter egg hunt too I guess?


----------



## jc456 (Mar 27, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


I find it funny that the recovered number still stays stuck.  so 90% are still active after 30 days?  holy shit.  I'm laughing at the withholding of data by our CDC.  too funny.


----------



## harmonica (Mar 27, 2020)

jc456 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...





> But it's important to remember that four of every five infected people will have mild symptoms, perhaps so mild as to not be noticeable, experts note.











						The Other Side of COVID-19: Milder Cases, Recovery
					

"About 80% of people get a very mild illness and they recover uneventfully. That's important to realize," said Dr. Robert Glatter, an emergency medicine physician with Lenox Hill Hospital in New York City.




					www.webmd.com


----------



## DOTR (Mar 27, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> It is astounding to sit back and watch the American left and their media side with the country that started and covered up this horror, before they'll get behind and support the American president.
> These people and their media work daily and tirelessly to divide our country.
> It's "the-enemy-of-my-enemy-is-my-friend" scenario.
> 
> ...



It’s astounding to see them out in the open declaring their loyalty like this. They believe china’s virus has us prostrated and they can make their move now. It now or never in their minds as they face an election their internal polling shows them losing.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

*How the US stacks up to other countries in confirmed coronavirus cases*
The United States officially has the most confirmed Covid-19 cases in the world, surpassing China and Italy.
By Dylan Scott and Rani Molla  Updated Mar 27, 2020, 9:37am EDT
*Share this story*

Share this on Facebook (opens in new window)
Share this on Twitter (opens in new window)
SHAREAll sharing options
The United States has now become the country with the most Covid-19 cases in the world, overtaking China and Italy.
America has been testing people for the coronavirus at a slower rate than most other developed countries, yet the number of people diagnosed with Covid-19 in the US has still been rising steadily, more quickly than our peers abroad. We don’t yet know the full extent of the outbreak, but America has quickly become one of the epicenters for the coronavirus pandemic.
The US health system was less prepared for a pandemic than those of other wealthy nations. A high uninsured rate, high out-of-pocket health care costs, and low medical system capacity combined to make the country more vulnerable to a pathogen before the coronavirus ever came to our shores. America’s lax response in the early days of the outbreak only compounded those problems.
“Everyone working in this space would agree that no matter how you measure it, the US is far behind on this,” Jen Kates, director of global health and HIV policy at the Kaiser Family Foundation, told Vox of the coronavirus response.
Here’s how the number of confirmed cases in the US compares to select other countries, based on days since each country reached 100 confirmed cases, according to data we analyzed from the Johns Hopkins University coronavirus dashboard.


Note that the chart uses a log scale, meaning that the Y-axis goes up in equal distances between 100, 1,000, and 10,000 to mimic the exponential rate at which a contagion like the coronavirus spreads.
Here’s that same chart on a traditional linear scale.


As of March 27, the Johns Hopkins research data shows more than 550,000 confirmed cases worldwide, about 86,000 of which were in the US. The actual number of cases is likely much higher. Nearly 25,000 people have died across the world from Covid-19, including more than 1,000 in the United States.
As you can see, the US has now surpassed Iran, Italy and even China in total number of confirmed cases, and has far outpaced places like Hong Kong and Singapore, where the governments mobilized more quickly. Japan’s case numbers also appear to be quite low, though the government there has been criticized over not having enough tests to properly judge the true number of cases. On the other hand, the number of deaths in Japan is small compared to the hardest-hit countries, suggesting better containment there than some European nations or the US.
As America implements dramatic measures to control the spread of Covid-19, with schools and businesses closing and general social distancing underway, the country still struggling to understand the full scope of the outbreak because of the slow start of testing. It has undeniably hindered the US response.
“The testing failure is putting additional strain on our already challenged health system,” Cynthia Cox, director of the Peterson-Kaiser Health System Tracker, said. “The combination of all of these factors will make the US worse off than similar countries.”
Testing is not only important because it gets people diagnosed and appropriate treatment if they do have an infection; it also establishes how widespread a virus actually is. Experts know the size of the problem, they know the rate at which people are being hospitalized or dying, and they can follow its movements.
But the United States has faltered in rolling out coronavirus tests, putting America far behind its economic peers in tracing the outbreak. A manufacturing problem with the test kits that were initially sent out in the field, and a delay in approving commercial tests, set the nation back in stopping or slowing down Covid-19.
Even as testing and testing capacity has ramped up in the US, as of March 27, America is still lagging behind other countries hit hard by the virus in the share of its population being tested. There have been about 600,000 tests conducted in the US for its population of 329 million.


The US started behind the rest of the world in responding to Covid-19 — and is still catching up.   
*Number of confirmed coronavirus cases, by days since 100th case*
Hover for exact value or individual country
China
France
Spain
Germany
Singapore
Hong Kong
Iran
Italy
Japan


----------



## Markle (Mar 27, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



If you believe figures from China you are a great part of all our problems.

When you or anyone else posts factual information on the total CASES PER 100,000 OR CASES PER 1,000,000 that will be something worthy of consideration.  Another vital criterius would be the number of DEATHS per 100,000 or 1,000,000.


----------



## harmonica (Mar 27, 2020)

Markle said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


....I just posted 80% have symptoms are not even noticeable ..so many are not even logged as C19 cases


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

martybegan said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> ...


Ha idiot, these numbers aren't coming out of China;   









						How the US stacks up to other countries in confirmed coronavirus cases
					

The United States has about a third of the world’s coronavirus cases.




					www.vox.com


----------



## DOTR (Mar 27, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



   Pretty obvious isn’t it? The CCP is openly working with Democrats now. Fifth columnists being praised by a an overseas Communist Party for their work against America’s elected government.

   And it goes both ways. I’ve been watching as the media  led off praising China first and then, like clockwork puppets, the dolts here began chattering and praising China within hours.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

Markle said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


How the US stacks up to other countries in confirmed coronavirus cases Figures aren't just coming from China;


----------



## martybegan (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



They get the numbers for China from China.......


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

DOTR said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


"Obvious?" And the obvious proof is?


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

martybegan said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Okay, then show us the proof. Don't just tell us about it. Otherwise, I may just have to call you a liar. And by the way, the numbers we are discussing, are all numbers for all countries. We have our own numbers, and so far our own numbers have not been debunked by any source.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > china did a great job in unleashing this thing.....
> ...


so you believe what china tells you?...


----------



## Pogo (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's pretty difficult to characterize a nation that suppressed and denied its own pandemic in the interest of saving face (and money), thereby irresponsibly putting the world at risk, as having done a "great job".  It did _eventually_ get it and react with strong containment measures.

Now the question for us is whether Rump, who took exactly the same unicorns-and-rainbows 'nothing to see here' approach for exactly the same reasons, will follow suit and get it as well.  Fortunately for us he doesn't have the power to neglect such a course as does, say, the Governor of Mississippi.  But he does have influence from the attention he relentlessly craves and has already brought about shattering an Arizona couple's lives out of his carelessness.

China, South Korea, Iceland, several places have taken effective measures.  A town in Italy which recorded the first death in that country  wiped out the virus by literally testing everybody, symptomatic or not, finding that up to half of the infected were showing no symptoms, meaning they were actively passing on infections.  We have to presume that's going on wherever the virus is, which is everywhere except Antarctica.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 27, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Irrelevant, Harry.  Those are the numbers we have.  Anyone who has different numbers is welcome to post them but absent that, you can't just dismiss numbers because you don't like what they indicate.  Hell, I don't like the way our own numbers are exploding so exponentially --- can I just dismiss them?  There is precedent after all.  The USG did lie through its teeth about the pandemic of 102 years ago soooooooo......


----------



## Pogo (Mar 27, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> If President Trump had clamped down with military level force exactly like China did, you would be calling him a ruthless dictator. You are the classic mind controlled Trump hater twisting everything that happens into "ORANGE MAN BAD".



Not only is that Speculation Fallacy since you have no way to know what "you would" do, it also flies in the face of current reality, since states, cities, governors and the public in general are *already* voluntarily following the prescribed measures as best they can.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 27, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


it aint irrelevant if you cant believe what those asses are telling us....


----------



## Pogo (Mar 27, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



It is irrelevant if you have no basis.  You can choose to disbelieve any numbers you want, that doesn't mean they don't exist.  Again, find us other numbers.  Suspect this, suspect that, but the only numbers we KNOW we can't trust are those from North Korea.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 27, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


if you want to believe what china is feeding you pogo...go for it....


----------



## OnePercenter (Mar 27, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> ...



The wholly owned subsidiary of Fox, The Wall Street Journal was told to remove their Chinese employees. Nothing for the "liberal media."


----------



## Markle (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> *How the US stacks up to other countries in confirmed coronavirus cases*
> The United States officially has the most confirmed Covid-19 cases in the world, surpassing China and Italy.
> By Dylan Scott and Rani Molla  Updated Mar 27, 2020, 9:37am EDT
> *Share this story*
> ...



Little wonder you avoided posting your reliable source and working link for this opinion piece.

It is *VOX*, a site further to the left than the DailyKOS and Democrat Underground.

Run along Troll!


----------



## airplanemechanic (Mar 27, 2020)

Rachel Madcow is your source? GTFO


----------



## Markle (Mar 27, 2020)

OnePercenter said:


> The wholly owned subsidiary of Fox, The Wall Street Journal was told to remove their Chinese employees. Nothing for the "liberal media."



Not surprising that you "forgot" to include your reliable source and working link.

Perhaps this is what you read.  

*U.S. Journalists From 4 Major Publications To Be Expelled From China*
March 17, 2020    4:26 PM ET
By JACKIE NORTHAM

The Chinese government has announced that the U.S. employees of _The New York Times_, _The Washington Post_, _Wall Street Journal_ and _Time _will have to turn in their journalists' credentials in 10 days.
[...]








						U.S. Journalists From 4 Major Publications To Be Expelled From China
					

The Chinese government has announced that the U.S. employees of The New York Times, The Washington Post, Wall Street Journal and Time will have to turn in their journalists' credentials in 10 days.




					www.npr.org


----------



## westwall (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...










Yet again you equate Chinese lies with the difficulties of combating a virus.  New York is hurting because Cuomo decided to not buy 16,000 ventilators, at a good price way back in 2015.  

No, the failures are at the State level.  But you know that, you're just doing your masters bidding.

So, are you merely a russki troll, or a traitor?


----------



## OnePercenter (Mar 27, 2020)

Neil Austen said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



And we have two more Costa cruise ships in Florida with sick people. 









						Two Costa cruise ships to anchor with sick crew in Miami for 'life-critical' care
					

On Thursday, two Costa Cruises ships, the Costa Magica and the Costa Favolosa, were anchored near the port of Miami with ill passengers on board.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## Fueri (Mar 27, 2020)

It would appear China is misrepresenting its numbers by not counting asymptomatic cases.

Color me shocked.  China's government lie for its own benefit while misleading the rest of the world?  Nevah' I tell you!  Nevah!

We can trust nothing, NOTHING that comes from the Chinese government which has done nothing but lie from the jump, and they are lying now.

I suspected it and said it when suddenly they simply had no new cases, which defied any reasonable explanation, but now it has been verified.










						Mystery In Wuhan: Recovered Coronavirus Patients Test Negative ... Then Positive
					

NPR interviewed four residents of Wuhan who contracted the virus, recovered — but then had a retest that turned positive. What does that mean for China's recovery from COVID-19?




					www.npr.org
				




"Under its newest COVID-19 prevention guidelines, China does not include in its overall daily count for total and for new cases those who retest positive after being released from medical care. *China also does not include asymptomatic cases in case counts.

"I have no idea why the authorities choose not to count [asymptomatic] cases in the official case count. I am baffled,"* said one of the Wuhan doctors who had a second positive test after recovering."


----------



## LuckyDuck (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, if we had a Marxist-Leninist authoritarian regime running this nation and in control of all media as well as its public, we too could have positive numbers being projected.


----------



## Doc7505 (Mar 27, 2020)

DOTR said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> ...



~~~~~~
You have to wonder as to the source of BWK ....


----------



## Doc7505 (Mar 27, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



~~~~~~
Unless you understand that cities like New York are a closely packed population, you cannot grasp the situation. Subways and buses are normally packed like sardines at peak times. People lived in high rise apartment houses and in some city areas a minimum of 6 families per house.  When I lived in Queens the building I lived in had 188 units and that was a small apartment building in Flushing Queens.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 27, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > America is a free country not a communist dictatorship where lock downs and quarantines are enforced in two different ways.  Also you can not trust any numbers coming out of china
> ...


Agree and it is getting worse every day.. We have these panicked stricken liberals crying for even harsher lock downs and quarantines .  Notice that the areas that are hardest hit happen to be sanctuary cities?  Not every town or city is being hit with the virus like NYC or LA so not every city deserves the same treatment.  One size does not fit all


----------



## Pogo (Mar 27, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Actually they're from Worldometer, driven by Johns Hopkins.

Again IF YOU HAVE ALTERNATE NUMBERS from alternate factland in Bowling Green, by all means post 'em.  But you too will need a source.  Until then, bullshit walks.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 27, 2020)

Desperado said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...



Actually it does.  Viral infections are not going to just pick up and leave town because there's greener pastures elsewhere.  They'll take the next available opportunity.  ANYWHERE.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 27, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



All true.  AND?

Doesn't address the post in any way, does it.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 27, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


lots of it walking out of china these days....


----------



## Pogo (Mar 27, 2020)

LuckyDuck said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> ...



OR, we could do it voluntarily.  That would require whiny butthurt wags to abstain from playing the part of Thomas Massie just for their ME ME ME moment.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 27, 2020)

Fueri said:


> It would appear China is misrepresenting its numbers by not counting asymptomatic cases.
> 
> Color me shocked.  China's government lie for its own benefit while misleading the rest of the world?  Nevah' I tell you!  Nevah!
> 
> ...



As long as we restrict testing to only those with symptoms --- we're doing the same thing.
Or did you not think of that?


----------



## theHawk (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


 
Uh-uh.  I lived there for many years.  Europe’s semi-socialist governments have all fucked up and they have far more infected and dead per capita.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 27, 2020)

*Trump / Pence = Epic Fail = Mass Graves for US Citizens!*


----------



## Fueri (Mar 27, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > It would appear China is misrepresenting its numbers by not counting asymptomatic cases.
> ...




No, I agree we are not counting anywhere near the actual number and in other posts I've indicated that this is anywhere from 10-30X actual reported cases according to epidemiologists, but we're not flat out throwing positives out of our totals, at least I haven't seen anything to indicate that.

In that article one doctor says he sees a dozen of those asymptomatic cases which are not being reported per day.

There's a big difference between not having a positive result and therefore not throwing it in the totals and throwing positive results out of the totals. Even their doctors apparently don't understand that one.

One is a known flaw in the comprehensiveness of the detection system, the other is flat out lying.


----------



## miketx (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Neil Austen said:
> ...


Even if we did have those skills what good would it do us? Your sorry lying vermin ass will still say it's false. It's a well documented pattern of behavior observed in traitor shills like you.


----------



## miketx (Mar 27, 2020)

KissMy said:


> *Trump / Pence = Epic Fail = Mass Graves for US Citizens!*


Good! I hope mine comes with a nice fruit basket.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 27, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...




The pandemic shows yet again that we people have no representation in our political system, by design.  Our political class simply does not care, has no need to, and our political system selects for charlatans to be in those positions and leave us to the whims of concentrated capital.  That’s their role in society; that of the little Eichmann.

Our “exceptional” self-aggrandized american “way of life” has been exposed to be the fraud it has always been now.  Our “representatives”, our “leaders”, pimps really, hid from the public that a pandemic was coming while they informed the donor class; the substantial people and these pimps all got their insider trading wrapped up, sodomizing the 401k working and underclasses like they bipartisanly sodomized children in the Epstein/Maxwell (who was allowed to slither back off into the shadows so as not to further embarrass the aristocracy) child sex trafficking operation over decades.

What’s the feckless, impotent self-serving response of our ruling aristocracy?  Double down on more of the SOS and await a different outcome; evermore societal wealth redistribution upward, fewer of the masses to deal with after the first of the COVID-19 retroviral waves rolls through society, and blame China for the inevitable ramifications of how we organize our society.  We left ourselves wide open.  Our societal priorities have consequences.  They’ve come home to roost.  Those who made the decisions will be impacted least, they will get priority access to testing and treatment, and they have tax payer funded healthcare.  Win win as the moneychangers like to say.

We have a military presence in 70% of the nations on the planet, supporting 73% of the world’s dictatorships.  We have the most expansive incarceration apparatus ever known to humankind locking down 25% of the world’s incarcerated population versus our comprising 5% of global population.  We have militarized “law” enforcement.  The entire population is under constant mass corporate state surveillance.  We have for profit internment/concentration camps up and running, easily anyone can be targeted for inclusion, americans being so easily turned on one another.  The corporate state media machine has been monopolized down to half a dozen multinational corporations spinning spectacle and illusion at a level of efficiency Edward L Bernays could never have imagined given the technology of his day.  We can whip up an endless stream of illegal unconstitutional wars without end, Amen, Amen, while no one asks "how we gonna pay for that?".  But America simply cannot get it’s shit together on this pandemic, and this was by bipartisanly achieved over time via neoliberal economic fantasy and a lean six sigma approach to life itself.

It has never been clearer who our economic/political system serves, it has never been we the people.  We are all tacitly complicit in cooperating with and participating in a death cult for Wall Street returns paradigm.  We the people know what our "representatives" are.  Predators.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 27, 2020)

miketx said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Our "way of life" has sentenced many of our fellow citizens to death in order to maximize investment returns for the substantial people.  Same as it ever was.  America has never ever had any compunction whatsoever of sacrificing the lives of human beings in the interests of "progress"/capital.


----------



## miketx (Mar 27, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


You're a lying troll. Period. You have no facts , all you do is cut and paste media BS.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

night_son said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> ...


Thanks, I'm good. I took their advise. I decided to stay indoors instead of following this turd ball president of yours who cannibalizes his own potato head base, with lies, and happy talk of easter egg hunts in large crowds.


----------



## Andylusion (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, China can also walk people out of the city, and shoot them, to contain the virus.   China can also block off entire cities, and starve them to contain a virus.

China can force a hundred people to build a hospital in a week, for $1 a day.

You morons need to be a bit more careful when celebrating the brilliance of China, and the limited ability of the US government which operates under a fundamental belief in the rights of individuals.

Pretty stupid argument.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

miketx said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Like you're going to post something worth a flip.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 27, 2020)

miketx said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



It's all out there in public view, let's watch the trajectory on the body count.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 27, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> ...




_Yeah, China can also walk people out of the city, and shoot them, to contain the virus.   China can also block off entire cities, and starve them to contain a virus._

Like we allow "the law" to do with unarmed black folk ya mean?  Like our up and running for profit concentration camps ya mean?


----------



## miketx (Mar 27, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Bull shit ya liar. All that's out their is the media, and you gobble it up and parrot as fast as you can. You're a f-king virus.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 27, 2020)

miketx said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


The virus that ate America came with the euros.


----------



## miketx (Mar 27, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Never ending demobabble.


----------



## Andylusion (Mar 27, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



You mean shooting criminals?     I have no idea what you mean by concentration camps.... but if you mean prisons, again you are referring to criminals.

China kills people who have done nothing wrong, because they had a virus.    China blocked off entire cities, which did nothing wrong, but had a virus.

You are comparing criminals, to law abiding citizens, is a joke.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 27, 2020)

miketx said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Your way of life is the disease you cannot get a handle on.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> ...


Rights of individuals gathering in large crowds is getting them sick, and in many cases dead. I'm not sure what "rights" you get to enjoy after that? But, you are right about one thing though, I damn sure am going to be a "bit more careful" about listening to anything you have to say. I, like you, enjoy my rights, and to hell with being stupid and giving them up to coronavirus. I'm going to exercise my rights of using my brain. Thanks for the advise.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 27, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


You may know soon enough if concentrated capital gets nervous enough.  Stay tuned.


----------



## Andylusion (Mar 27, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



Spoken like a true idiot.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 27, 2020)

Fueri said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Fueri said:
> ...



If Group A fails to report asymptomatic infections because it never tested for them, and Group B fails to report asymptomatic infections because it did test for them and discounted the results, the difference is what?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


May they gather in church on Easter.


----------



## two_iron (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



How does it feel to know that, on your best day, a shitstain like you wouldn't make a festering boil on Trump's sphincter ring. Sad little queer.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 27, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Enjoy your inability to control people.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 27, 2020)

two_iron said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


You sure set your goals high.


----------



## Andylusion (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



But you understand that every single abusive dictator in the world, has used your logic right there, as why they are allowed to harm the public.

By your logic, we should just re-institute slavery, and make everyone wards of the state.   After all, if people have rights, they could do something that causes harm!  So lets get rid of all those dangerous rights they have.

If you want to be a slave for life, so you can avoid a cough, that's your choice to do so.  Don't impose your dictatorship on me, thanks.


----------



## Andylusion (Mar 27, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



I was never trying to control anyone.    But if you try and rob my house, yeah either I'll shoot you, or call the police and hope they shoot you.  And if they do, I'll send them a donation, and card, congratulating them on wiping out a disgusting criminal burden on society.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Actually, "indoors" is not a great idea.  "Outdoors" is, because that's where you get UV radiation.


----------



## Andylusion (Mar 27, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



You set your goals low... and you barely match them.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 27, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



The US has a military presence in 70% of the nations on the planet as we support 73% of the world's dicatorships.  Are you this stunningly unaware?

The pandemic shows yet again that we people have no representation in our political system, by design.  Our political class simply does not care, has no need to, and our political system selects for charlatans to be in those positions and leave us to the whims of concentrated capital.  That’s their role in society; that of the little Eichmann.

Our “exceptional” self-aggrandized american “way of life” has been exposed to be the fraud it has always been now.  Our “representatives”, our “leaders”, pimps really, hid from the public that a pandemic was coming while they informed the donor class; the substantial people and these pimps all got their insider trading wrapped up, sodomizing the 401k working and underclasses like they bipartisanly sodomized children in the Epstein/Maxwell (who was allowed to slither back off into the shadows so as not to further embarrass the aristocracy) child sex trafficking operation over decades.

What’s the feckless, impotent self-serving response of our ruling aristocracy?  Double down on more of the SOS and await a different outcome; evermore societal wealth redistribution upward, fewer of the masses to deal with after the first of the COVID-19 retroviral waves rolls through society, and blame China for the inevitable ramifications of how we organize our society.  We left ourselves wide open.  Our societal priorities have consequences.  They’ve come home to roost.  Those who made the decisions will be impacted least, they will get priority access to testing and treatment, and they have tax payer funded healthcare.  Win win as the moneychangers like to say.

We have a military presence in 70% of the nations on the planet, supporting 73% of the world’s dictatorships.  We have the most expansive incarceration apparatus ever known to humankind locking down 25% of the world’s incarcerated population versus our comprising 5% of global population.  We have militarized “law” enforcement.  The entire population is under constant mass corporate state surveillance.  We have for profit internment/concentration camps up and running, easily anyone can be targeted for inclusion, americans being so easily turned on one another.  The corporate state media machine has been monopolized down to half a dozen multinational corporations spinning spectacle and illusion at a level of efficiency Edward L Bernays could never have imagined given the technology of his day.  We can whip up an endless stream of illegal unconstitutional wars without end, Amen, Amen, while no one asks "how we gonna pay for that?".  But America simply cannot get it’s shit together on this pandemic, and this was by bipartisanly achieved over time via neoliberal economic fantasy and a lean six sigma approach to life itself.

It has never been clearer who our economic/political system serves, it has never been we the people.  We are all tacitly complicit in cooperating with and participating in a death cult for Wall Street returns paradigm.  We the people know what our "representatives" are.  Predators.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 27, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > two_iron said:
> ...


Weak, impotent, hung by your own incoherent ramblings.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> If President Trump had clamped down with military level force exactly like China did, you would be calling him a ruthless dictator. You are the classic mind controlled Trump hater twisting everything that happens into "ORANGE MAN BAD".


Don't you worry yourself now. Do like your turd ball leader tells you to do on easter Sunday, and mingle in large crowds. That bunny is waiting, just for you. And ask it  if it has a few extra ventilators. We could sure use them in the real world.


----------



## Fueri (Mar 27, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




The difference is intentional misrepresentation of numbers.


----------



## 22lcidw (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Its the agendas that go with it. Guns removed, checkpoints that never end and being forced to be tattooed or wear a chipped device so we are monitored and so much more.  After all....the good catholic girl represents a godless demonic party with many repubs not far behind.


----------



## theHawk (Mar 27, 2020)

martybegan said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Confirmed that China is lying its ass off about Wuhan virus:









						Mystery In Wuhan: Recovered Coronavirus Patients Test Negative ... Then Positive
					

NPR interviewed four residents of Wuhan who contracted the virus, recovered — but then had a retest that turned positive. What does that mean for China's recovery from COVID-19?




					www.npr.org
				




They do NOT count asymptotic cases even when they test positive.  They also aren’t reporting people who test positive after testing negative after they recovered.  It seems that after people recover and are cleared, they can get reinfected again but remain asymptotic.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 27, 2020)

miketx said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > *Trump / Pence = Epic Fail = Mass Graves for US Citizens!*
> ...


Dream on! - There will only be 2 Mexicans in hazmat suits chucking your corpse into a truck with many other dead bodies that will dump you into a huge trench dug, covered & driven over with a foreign Komatsu excavator.


----------



## miketx (Mar 27, 2020)

KissMy said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


Good! I hope the other dead guys aren't queer or democrats!


----------



## Andylusion (Mar 27, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



*The US has a military presence in 70% of the nations on the planet as we support 73% of the world's dicatorships.  Are you this stunningly unaware?*

So couple of things there.

First, you are supporting dictatorship in the US.... so why would you care if we support or don't support, other dictatorships?

Second, I said evil dictatorships.  Not all governments are evil, even if they are affectively a dictatorship.

Third,  You whine about the US military having a presence in 70% of the nations.... but then decry Trump who has actively tried to reduce our military presence around the world.

Fourth, we only have operational military bases in 60 some countries.  Not 70% of the nations of the world.   The ignorant left-wing, is including military personnel that are deployed, often as liaisons to the military operating in those countries.   This is mutually beneficial, so that we do not mistake movements by another country as being hostile, or them mistaking our movements as being hostile.   

Fifth, you can make the argument that we should not have those 60 some operational military bases.   The counter is that us pulling back already, has had negative impact on world peace.  Tensions between Japan and China have already risen quite a bit, with Japan having already made changes to the limitations on the scope of Japan's military in combat roles.     I can almost guarantee that if we had troops stationed in Ukraine, that Russia would not be in the Ukraine today.   And if we pulled out of South Korea, North Korea would already be at war.    And we already know that if we had not deployed troops into Columbia, that Venezuela would have attacked Columbia, and there would have been war in South America.

You can make the argument we should reduce our world presence, but that would be an uphill argument to make, given how clearly our forces have maintained peace.
*
The pandemic shows yet again that we people have no representation in our political system, by design.*

Bull crap.   Every time I turn around, the public is getting pretty much what they ask for.  Name something the public wanted, and didn't get?

*sodomizing the 401k*

The number of stocks I own today, is greater than it was last year, or even a month ago.   No one can still your property.   No one has lost anything.

*they bipartisanly sodomized children in the Epstein/Maxwell (who was allowed to slither back off into the shadows so as not to further embarrass the aristocracy) child sex trafficking operation over decades*

Then next time you have a Bill Clinton, who is openly, and provably raping people.... vote him out.
Next time you have a guy drive his car into a pond, and kill an intern he left in the car, while he stumbled drunk back to his apartment, and didn't call police until the next day, vote him out.

You can't blame government, when it is the public who are supporting these people.

Next time a guy robs a convenience store, attacks a police officer, and grabs for his gun and get's shot... praise the police officer.   You can't march through New York, chanting we want dead cops, and then complain about criminals in public office.

If you want someone to blame, look in the mirror.

*Our “exceptional” self-aggrandized american “way of life” has been exposed to be the fraud it has always been now*

Really?  Because last I looked, we still had millions of immigrants trying to get into this country.   Why are they trying to get here, if this is a fraud?

Have you been to Europe?  I have.  We have a better standard of living here with our "Fraud way of life", than they do.

The only people who think the American way of life is a fraud, are stupid people who don't know how the rest of the planet lives.


----------



## Andylusion (Mar 27, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



You would know about that I suppose.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Um, excuse me, all you potato head Trump supporters out there and other lost fools, may I have your attention please? Thank you! Post #238 just sent you boys and girls out to the woodshed by telling you how it is. Our political system cares nothing about us, and our corporate dictators care only for themselves. And Trump treats this pandemic like some campaign opportunity by pedaling lies and happy talk. Wake up from stupid people . Bo Didleysquat has got it 100% down pat. The man is trying to help you see through all the bs, by giving it to you straight. I'm not going to dissect everything he said here, or I'd be on one post for the whole day, but pay attention. This is how it has been in the past, and this is how it is today.  

I mean think about that for one second in your life. We have a military presence in 70% of the nations and support 73% of the dictators, Then what in the hell are we all talking about here? All you dopes out there who think you support the right cause, have been conned. Trump, and folks like him care about control, money, and power, and they use you all as guinea pigs. If you can't see that, then you were already doomed from the start.


----------



## Andylusion (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



*Our political system cares nothing about us, and our corporate dictators care only for themselves.*

Cool.  Move to Venezuela, and tell us how much better their caring government, and lack of corporate dictators, really is.

You have it so good in the US.   So unbelievably good, and all you can do, is whiny and cry that life isn't perfect.

Grow up.


I've never seen such pathetic spoiled brat idiots, as the pathetic morons on this forum.


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


All you got to do is look.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


You are totally lost to the wilderness with your ridiculous responses. The reason why we should care about dictatorships that we create, is because we affect the lives of millions. When we inject our influence and control, it steals politics, resources, and peoples lives and livelihood. And why should we care about that? Because those people become illegal immigrants and refugees from our own making, that you conveniently  complain about. That's why they try and get into this country. Because our government takeover stole everything they ever had, or would have. So yes, we live by way of a fraud, lies, and exploitation of others. And all we do is make cowardly ass excuses for it, just like you are doing now.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Why would I do that? We're trying to take them over too. What business is it of ours that we should be putting sanctions on them ? Who are we again?


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> ...


So, your answer to my argument is,  "move to China." Got it. So that's your cowardly answer? Of course it is. It isn't like you were going to argue my thread down, so run and hide under the bed with your little pussy ass retreat by telling me to "move to China." You can't man up and debate the argument. No! "Move to China", then you run and hide. Lol!


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

two_iron said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Ha, make your next post a little more juvenile and idiotic. If that is actually possible.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Well, he actually kicked your ass.  And has been.


----------



## miketx (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Just copy your style then?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then you need to go back to your wonderful land of China, Shen Yang. Wuhan specifically. I hear they’re hiring at the exotic live animal meat market.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > two_iron said:
> ...


He has? That's the first post I've seen from him. Who knew?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > It is astounding to sit back and watch the American left and their media side with the country that started and covered up this horror, before they'll get behind and support the American president.
> ...



Why didn't Obama replenish the N95 supply after the 2009 H1N1 outbreak ? 









						Hospital Workers Make Masks From Office Supplies Amid U.S. Shortage
					

‘We’re not getting new supplies and our stores are almost depleted.’




					www.bloomberg.com
				




*"But after the H1N1 influenza outbreak in 2009, which triggered a nationwide shortage of masks and caused a 2- to 3-year backlog orders for the N95 variety, the stockpile distributed about three-quarters of its inventory and didn’t build back the supply."  *

Why didn't Obama, (who had 8 years), stockpile ventilators when he had a Dept of Health and Human Services study from 2005 conclude we would need 740,000 ventilators if we were hit by another Spanish Flu type of pandemic ?



			https://www.cdc.gov/flu/pdf/professionals/hhspandemicinfluenzaplan.pdf


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our numbers only represent the numbers that have been TESTED. The actual numbers of people with the virus are much higher, not just here but everywhere, ESPECIALLY in China. 

Trump is doing a great job. My niece is an ER doctor. She said that during H1N1 the city hospitals were a WAR ZONE and this is nothing like that. 

This entire nightmare is nothing more than the democrats waging biological warfare on the American people, then using it as an excuse to seize control of our food supplies, our economy, and our housing. 

We will probably be going to war. I hope you're prepared because there are a lot of people who are looking forward to setting things straight in this country, and they are ready now.


----------



## miketx (Mar 27, 2020)

US leading the world in number of infected.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2020)

miketx said:


> US leading the world in number of infected.
> 
> View attachment 316097


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2020)

Yeah, it's TRUMP's fault...








						Union Locates 39 Million N95 Masks for Healthcare Workers, Local Governments
					

Service Employees International Union United Healthcare Workers West announced Thursday that it located 39 million N95 masks and will make them available to state and local governments and health care systems that are fighting the novel coronavirus outbreak. The union found a distributor with...




					www.nbcbayarea.com


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 27, 2020)

Blame Trump!









						Gov. Andrew Cuomo Admits Stockpile of Thousands of Unused Ventilators
					

New York Governor Andrew Cuomo acknowledged Friday that the state did have a stockpile of unused ventilators.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Pogo (Mar 27, 2020)

Fueri said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Fueri said:
> ...



No, I mean what's the _numerical_ difference?


----------



## Fueri (Mar 27, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




We don't know, as we'd have to model our numbers.  Given that my point, was and is that they are intentionally misrepresenting their numbers I guess I don't actually care what the 'numerical' difference is, or might be, or whatever.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 27, 2020)

koshergrl said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> ...


----------



## Pogo (Mar 27, 2020)

Fueri said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Fueri said:
> ...



Of course we know.  The difference is ZERO.  Doesn't matter WHY the numbers are not present --- if they're not present, then they're not present.  Simple matter of not-existence.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Mar 27, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Simple matter of not-existence.


I'm reminded of God.


----------



## Fueri (Mar 27, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



no, actually we don't know any such thing.  

If you'd like to make it about that go ahead, although given that my point was, and is, that they are intentionally misrepresenting their numbers that's a completely different conversation.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 27, 2020)

Fueri said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Fueri said:
> ...



Yeah it is.  Whether the omission is intentional or not, it's the same omission, isn't it.
That's what I pointed out in the first place.  Underlying motivations, or lack thereof, are irrelevant to that.
So while uncertain numbers in both cases might be not valid comparators due to the uncertainty, they're not INvalid comparitors just because one entity tested and dismissed the results and the other entity didn't test.  The end result either way is identical.

If you say you counted the number of trees you see but you won't say how many you saw, and I say I didn't bother to count the trees, we both reported the same number of trees.


----------



## Andylusion (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



You are wrong on all of that.   What a ridiculous response.

We steal people's lives and livelihoods?   Really?  Then why are they all trying to trade with the US?  
We steal their politics?  Yeah?  Name one.
We steal their resources?   Isn't that funny how you flip flop on that concept over and over?

We steal their resources, so we shouldn't trade with them.

Then we refuse to trade with them, like Venezuela, and you claim we're destroying them.

So if we do trade, that's bad.  But if we don't trade... that's bad.

You people flip flop all over the place.
*
Because our government takeover stole everything they ever had, or would have*

Again, factually garbage.  You live a better life in the US, than anywhere else in the world.  Stop being a spoiled brat.


----------



## Markle (Mar 27, 2020)

miketx said:


> US leading the world in number of infected.
> 
> View attachment 316097


----------



## Fueri (Mar 27, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




It is the same conceptually, however, we don't know the multipliers or the variables that are feeding the actual totals here vs there, as we are in different places along our respective continuums and for a host of other reasons, so it's hard to say it's just the same omission- as the actual numbers may very well be different.

So, conceptually we can say that neither is properly/comprehensively reporting asymptomatic cases, as we're not, so that is the same conceptually speaking, but numerically I don't think we can assume the numbers are the same.

The math is a major tool in this situation in terms of what we can expect and how to plan going forward here.  I think we can make assumptions that underlying transmission rates etc. are fairly similar and do some modeling, ok, but empirical data is always better and this is a new situation, making it even more important that the data we do have is as accurate as possible.

By doing this, IMO, they are throwing out valuable empirical data that analysts all over the world could be using to help all of us get a better handle on the math of this thing.  I just don't get what the problem is with their just accurately reporting what they actually know.  I can guess, but that's speculation.....


----------



## Pogo (Mar 27, 2020)

Fueri said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Fueri said:
> ...



The numbers in both cases are *certainly* unknown, due to testing being anything less than universal.  But they're not different from each other on the basis of WHY they're unknown/unreported.  The difference amounts to, one set of numbers is unreported because its knowers don't report it, the other is unreported because it was never ascertained.  In BOTH cases a disservice is done to the effort to control infections, since we know that some number (doesn't matter how many) of infected carriers are showing no symptoms, and when they're unidentified, they can't be isolated, and the virus cannot be contained.


----------



## Fueri (Mar 27, 2020)

Pogo said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Agreed.  We don't know.  We know that we don't know comprehensively in either case.

Here in IL, if you have symptoms, you can call a hotline, but the advice is, if you don't have a fever or problems breathing, to just stay home, so those people are not being tested at all.

From what I'm seeing the Chinese are testing people en masse as a prerequisite for other medical needs, which is why they are generating these results on asymptomatics, while we are not testing most of them at this point.  

Why they'd chuck that data out I don't know, as it is valuable information.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 27, 2020)

Lets not forget that conservative bastion Faux and their role in this.










						Fox Business parts ways with Trish Regan, host who dismissed coronavirus as 'impeachment scam'
					

The Fox Business Network announced on Friday that it had parted ways with Trish Regan, the conservative news host who ignited controversy earlier this month when she dismissed the coronavirus pandemic as a conspiracy to throw President Trump out of office.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Pogo (Mar 27, 2020)

koshergrl said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > US leading the world in number of infected.
> ...



You find that "funny"?

Here ya go Ame®icano  --- have a look at what you were accusing me of.  See what it looks like, Dumbass.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


Your version of the the truth has no relationship with  reality, and you have presented no recognizable intelligent counter arguments. It's just a rant. You want questions answered, here are the answers;  ttps://www.geopoliticalmonitor.com/us-interventions-in-latin-american-021/









						Imperial Borders and Mythical Frontiers - TheHumanist.com
					

IMMIGRATION IS THE FOCAL POINT of the political moment, and it is the thing we Americans think about most foolishly—with the least history or context, with little common sense, and almost no perspective. It’s talked about as a new and unique national crisis for the very same reasons it’s been...




					thehumanist.com
				




This is stealing their politics by installing dictatorships. And it isn't they who we trade with. It's their installed dictators like Bolsonaro who we trade with. "They" being the people, do not have a say. That is why we keep the shit going with Venezuela. They don't do like we say. Nixon and Kissinger put in Pinochet of Chile  who murdered 3,000 of his own people so he could take over the copper industry from the people and then we moved in. Now they have another right-wing pos Pinera who is dealing with unrest because the people have no living wage or retirement.

You yourself were excusing some dictators.

We are trying to turn Venezuela into a dictatorship, so we can get our hands on the Gold, diamonds, and oil. It's why we imposed sanctions on them. It's all about the stealing by the US.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Lets not forget that conservative bastion Faux and their role in this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a screw up she was.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

koshergrl said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> ...


If the city hospitals are a war zone, and Trump called this a hoax, then said it was contained, then said the fifteen cases would go to zero, then said he knew it was a pandemic before it was declared, on what planet do I need to land on for someone to tell me "Trump is doing a great job?" Are you totally tripped out of your mind? Are you even conscious of what you are saying? How can anyone with a functioning brain tell us all Trump is doing a great job at this point with that kind of disastrous trail of lies and deathly misinformation, unless that person is taking hallucinating drugs?

And here is the saddest thing about your post on waging war and setting things right. I'm assuming you are talking about the Left here. In lieu of your love for waging war, you may not be in much shape for war sister, after your easter Sunday gathering with large crowds looking for the easter Bunny? Take care and good luck mounting that war of yours.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 27, 2020)

Neil Austen said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Because China is truthful..

Moron.


----------



## BWK (Mar 27, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


2009, we were already in short supply, and the request was put it later on to have more. That request was not filled and some blame goes to Obama during that time frame. Fast forward to Trump and this is what has happened;  *The Times also reported that the Trump administration, which is currently in its third year, ignored alarms raised by various government agencies early on that the U.S. was not prepared for a pandemic. *Now it goes to Trump, and up until today I believe, because I just got wind of it, he may have finally signed the defense production act?  For once, he may have finally done something right in his miserable life. Lots of time lost and over a 100,000 sick, but it is what it is. The damage has been done, but well take it.


----------



## MindWars (Mar 27, 2020)

This post gets the  YOU ARE A SUCKERrrrrr award andn RACHEL MADDOW lmfao!!!!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Neil Austen said:
> ...



Just want to remind everyone that I identified you as a Communist Chinese troll over a year ago.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 27, 2020)

Fueri said:


> It would appear China is misrepresenting its numbers by not counting asymptomatic cases.
> 
> Color me shocked.  China's government lie for its own benefit while misleading the rest of the world?  Nevah' I tell you!  Nevah!
> 
> ...



China lied about the human to human transfer, destroyed virus samples, and murdered their own doctors to cover up the Wuhan virus, but fucking BTK Killer thinks they should be praised.... 

That's because BWK is an agent of the Chineses government, a troll posting propaganda from Beijing.


----------



## Andylusion (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Yeah, I've seen that ridiculous crap that the spewed on that web site you linked to.

It's amazing how you say you are against evil abusive dictators, and then oppose the US every time the US opposes such people.

Further, the one-sided crap that you guys ignored in drivel is ridiculous as well.   For example, I love how you condemn the US intervention in Guatemala, while completely ignore that Cuba was directly funding militia groups that were slaughtering people.

Should we just have allowed communist militias to take over the country and slaughter everyone who dares to have disagree?  You know, like what the pro-socialist Democrats did with South Vietnam, where thousands were slaughtered across the country, while america-hating left-wingers here didn't give a crap?

And then the false claims that we did anything in Chile which has been proven false numerous times.   And now we're supposed to believe that Bolsonaro is our fault too?

And here you are once against advocating that we did anything in Venezuela?

You people.  Non-stop made up BS crap.    You are full of it sir.


----------



## Godboy (Mar 27, 2020)

martybegan said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> ...


You KNOW he does!


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really believe the Chinese? They have lied about the virus since day one. 

I don’t trust them no more than I trust Russia of N. Korea.


----------



## MindWars (Mar 27, 2020)

Oh look what shall we ever do about the two pricks who surface from deep state again Oh but there's no such thing as " deep staet" lmfaoo.
ANYTHING CROOKED  the CLINTONS pop up in it all and all the time.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Mar 27, 2020)

BWK said:


> How can anyone with a functioning brain tell us all Trump is doing a great job at this point with that kind of disastrous trail of lies and deathly misinformation, unless that person is taking hallucinating drugs?


Oh, c'mon. We're #1! U.S.A.! U.S.A.! America has been made great again!


----------



## Grumblenuts (Mar 27, 2020)

Although Rand Paul has been competing!








						Rand Paul Has More Than a Cold
					

The senator from Kentucky was worried enough to get tested. But while he waited for the results, he kept going to work, the gym, and the pool.




					www.theatlantic.com


----------



## Markle (Mar 27, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Lets not forget that conservative bastion Faux and their role in this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fox News ROLL in the Chinavirus?  Who could make these things up?


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 27, 2020)

Pogo said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



You're right, it's not funny. 

Although, that "smiley" used to be "bad rating" in old format of the forum, so it's not clear what she used it for. 

On the contrary, the words in your posts gave pretty clear message.


----------



## Markle (Mar 27, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> You really believe the Chinese? They have lied about the virus since day one.
> 
> I don’t trust them no more than I trust Russia of N. Korea.



BMK enjoys being a Troll.  He doesn't care if anything he posts is true or not.  He must have over half the posts on this thread.  BMK would argue with a fence post.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 27, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> ...



China can also lie to WHO and whole world that there is no danger of outbreak. 

*WHO Twitter *- January 14, 2020


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 27, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> ...



Yes, he did, at a rally.  It's on YouTube, you can google it.  He didn't order a travel ban.  He ordered a "partial travel ban" for some travellers from Wuhan.  









						Trump's latest travel ban highlights gaps in containment net
					

A day-by-day review of the spread of an unfamiliar virus from its earliest days shows U.S. officials have often been slow to respind.




					www.cnbc.com
				




Canada had its first case of covid19 on the same day as the USA.  We didn't ban anyone from entering Canada, but we aggressively tested anyone coming from a hot spot.  You hit 100,000 cases today, and we hit 4000.  Guess that travel ban didn't work nearly as well as HAVING A FUCKING TEST FOR PEOPLE ARRIVING FROM OVERSEAS.

A tale of two countries.  One with a real smart guy as their leader, and the other one has Donald Trump, under whose leadership, the USA has become the epicenter of the world pandemic.

Just like you lead the world into the financial crisis in 2008, in 2020, your leading the world in disease.  So much for the greatest health care system in the world.  One of these days, you idiot are going to wake up and realize that the Republican Party has pulled off the greatest con in the history of the world on the American people.

Until them, your country is in the toilet and the waters are swirling.


----------



## martybegan (Mar 27, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Lol, like socialism is any better.


----------



## Jroc (Mar 27, 2020)

*Medical professionals who tried to sound an alarm were seized by police. Key state media omitted mention of the outbreak for weeks. Cadres focused on maintaining stability — and praising party leader Xi Jinping — as the crisis worsened. * 


Early missteps and state secrecy in China probably allowed the coronavirus to spread farther and faster


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 27, 2020)

martybegan said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> ...



In response to your OP: Communist China?  'Nuff said.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 28, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



327 million to 37 million. Hmm, I wonder why Canada has less. 

I never was impressed with Obama’s handling of virus, nor am I impressed with Trumps, nor with Canada’s.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 28, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


You did just verify it, so there's that.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 28, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Who outsourced US capitalist jobs and manufacturing/production capacity/capability to those communists?

American capitalists.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 28, 2020)

martybegan said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Oh we do socialism here, we JUST did again.  Overwhelmingly corporate as per usual.  Capital never lets a crisis go to waste.  The banksters killed it again.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 28, 2020)

BWK said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Neil Austen said:
> ...


You have no credible evidence that china has fewer deaths than America


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 28, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Actually it was ths American political class, few of whom ever had real jobs in the private sector


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 28, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Right, they serve the private sector, good.  The donor class does indeed call the shots out on the yard.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 28, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



What industry does the government own?


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 28, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


well yes, the wealthy do have a lot of influence

But lately - bill since clinton - chinese money has been influencing out political decisions

and thats even worse than the donor class


----------



## MindWars (Mar 28, 2020)

China loves their people and truth iis hidden from all the dope balls who believe alternative media is full of it omfg your idiots and once you give truth a chance you dumb m f 's never go back you see what morons you were/are

*Violent clashes erupted on a bridge between China’s virus-stricken Hubei province and neighbouring Jiangxi province, days after authorities relaxed an epidemic lockdown.*


Oh look where could this ever be taking place.

and reality provided  this source.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 28, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



We have open borders in America, thanks to the Stalinist democrats. Anyone infected with anything is welcome to waltz right in, no screening, we don't even know who they are or where they're from.

Thanks democrats.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 28, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Who outsourced US capitalist jobs and manufacturing/production capacity/capability to those communists?
> 
> American capitalists.



Bill Clinton mostly. Dubya and Obamugabe sure didn't help any.

The Globalists are not capitalists, not by any stretch of the imagination. They are the captains and the kings, the ruling elite.


----------



## BWK (Mar 28, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


And thank you and the  dictators for supporting the overthrow of their governments, resources, and livelihoods. It serves us well. We go into Central and South America, takeover, and they come here as illegals and refugees. Well I'll be, imagine that. Who could have ever guessed? But ha, do yourself a favor and STFU up. You know why? Because those folks are 25 to 40% of the farm work in this country, and they feed your sorry ass, because you aren't going to pick shit.


----------



## BWK (Mar 28, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Link this information as fact.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 28, 2020)

BWK said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


They do have the option of coming here _legally_ and picking _your_ shit.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 28, 2020)

BWK said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



SO the claim from China is that central and South America would be prosperous if not for the running dog capitalist Americans?


----------



## BWK (Mar 28, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


The industries own the government. You got that backwards.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 28, 2020)

BWK said:


> As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


China did an excellent job releasing it on the whole planet 
And the progressive moron hug a dirty yellow chink day in italy 
And calling trump a racist for wanting to halt travel from china and calling it the chink virus 
Nancy Pelosi wanting to add airplane emissions standards to a fed gov relief bill well that was just stellar 


Morons


----------



## BWK (Mar 28, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Why do you think they come here as refugees? Because of what we did to them. Why does that matter? Because, they are not in any financial position to go through all the red tape to get here legally, because they are running for their lives. We caused that scenario, not them. And even when they arrive as refugees, they lock up their kids. And another thing, it's not just my shit. I don't see you out there picking up a GD thing. So don't push your bs on me.


----------



## Andylusion (Mar 28, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



Yes, I bow to the king of incoherent rambling.  I would never question your infinite experience in this realm.  Please continue.


----------



## BWK (Mar 28, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> ...


It was racist, because you have to be three quarters retarded and filled with hate, not to understand that traveling Chinese were there in Europe too. It takes a moron, a retard, and a racist to think you can protect the west side of the country, while letting the east side do what they want. He did a half a job, which is worth teats on a bo hog. And now we are paying for it.


----------



## BWK (Mar 28, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Just google the graph. Oh, that's right you are a Republican. They don't care about what is true. Never mind.


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 28, 2020)

BWK said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


----------



## BWK (Mar 28, 2020)

MindWars said:


> This post gets the  YOU ARE A SUCKERrrrrr award andn RACHEL MADDOW lmfao!!!!


Too bad for you, your post doesn't include anything intelligent for us to debate. It's obvious you came here with no ammunition. No surprises there.


----------



## BWK (Mar 28, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...


Ha, at least she didn't ban one side of the country because of Trump's racism, while thinking no Chinese or infected Europeans would be coming from the other side. Now that's fucking stupid. Trump should be given an award for the most retarded human on the planet. And we'll send you one for supporting his stupidity.


----------



## Andylusion (Mar 28, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



I'm not sure what your point is.

Do you believe that bailouts saved us from a great depression, in 2007-2010?

If you do.... then you are part of the problem.  You can't complain about people giving out bailouts, and then turn right around and believe that government intervention saved us.

If you don't....  Then why did you support Obama?

Because I did NOT support any Republican that voted for any of the bailouts.  I specifically got a list of all members of congress who supported the bailout, and voted against every single member I could.  Even Republicans.  Every Republican who voted for the bailout, I voted against.  Even if it meant voting for a Democrap.

Do you have even the smallest level integrity?  Did you vote against all the Democrats who voted for bailouts?   Because they overwhelmingly did.

See, my problem with your position, is that you people have a toddler level intellect on this issue.

What I mean by that, is that you blame corporations and banks. ....  as if you being a toddler, would be any different.

You wouldn't.   I guarantee it.  And you are lying if you deny it. 

If you were running a business, and the government announced a bailout package, you *YOU* would be there asking for money.  Whether you needed the money or not, you'd ask for it.   And don't lie.   You know you would.

Because right now, if the government offered health insurance for free, you would sign up for it... wouldn't you?   Yes you would.  Even if you can easily afford your own health insurance, you'd sigh up and get the tax payers to pay for your stingy greedy butt. 

So you would do the exact same thing as the banks and corporation are doing.    You know it.

That's why on the right-wing, the answer is to not have the government give out money to begin with.  That's the solution.   The solution isn't to be a hypocritical clown, and scream and yell about other people doing the exact same thing you would do if you had the chance.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 28, 2020)

BWK said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Bullshit. They come here to make more money and send it home where it is worth more.
My maid is currently and temporarily back in El Salvador.
My Chicago Uber driver admitted that he sends his Uber money back because it more than doubles in value.


----------



## miketx (Mar 28, 2020)

BWK said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Neil Austen said:
> ...


You bastards are like cockroaches.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 28, 2020)

BWK said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


The clintons have been involved with illegal chinese campaign contributions since he was governor of ark

when I have more time I will try to educate you


----------



## miketx (Mar 28, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Will you sell popcorn?


----------



## BWK (Mar 28, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


No you won't. You know why? Because you are a liar. You should be ashamed. Why do you have to tell lies every day? Have you ever asked yourself that? There is an answer to that question you know.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 28, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...



Cana


miketx said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



In other words, you've got nothing, so you resort to insults.  Don't worry!  Your governor doesn't think it's a problem, so he won't be shutting your state down.  Go about your business and enjoy!


----------



## BWK (Mar 28, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


Damn, now that's retarded. Your maid fixes all arguments? Try again. " Your Chicago Uber driver admitted he sends his money back?" And you are riding in his car? Damn you're stupid. If they come here to make more money, then you just conveniently confirmed my argument for me. You totally confirmed my argument. They come here to make money, because we destroyed what they had down there. LOL! Wow, you are too easy.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 28, 2020)

BWK said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Did you not understand the part about how the money is worth more back in their home country?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 28, 2020)

BWK said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...




Oh, is that it... 

What a fucking nut job...


----------



## martybegan (Mar 28, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



Same tired crap from another tired marxist fucktard.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 28, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



What in the world does Cana mean? Could you please complete a single thought.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 28, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


We owe the refugees nothing

they have had a screwed up culture at least since the spanish arrived and they are still the same in many ways as they were 400 years ago


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 28, 2020)

BWK said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


the clintons have been up to their eyeballs in communist cash for 20 years









						Not All Foreign-Influence Scandals Are Created Equal | National Review
					

The media are covering Russia differently than how they reported a similar story that developed during Clinton’s 1996 reelection run.




					www.nationalreview.com


----------



## Desperado (Mar 28, 2020)

Trump is doing more for America than you will ever know.  Meanwhile libs praise China, the Mother Fckers that initiated the virus!  This was no accident, it was a biological attack on the United States


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 28, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



All of them.

In a way.

Industry relies on governement to keep it afloat in spite of it's inefficiencies.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 28, 2020)

Desperado said:


> Trump is doing more for America than you will ever know.  Meanwhile libs praise China, the Mother Fckers that initiated the virus!  This was no accident, it was a biological attack on the United States



Why are you wasting your time with this moron ?

It is all garbage.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 28, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...







Update:

First US COVID-19 case flew from China to Seattle on January 15, 2020, a day after above WHO's tweet.
China hid the truth just long enough to make sure all the other countries in the world would be as hobbled by this as they would be.


----------



## BWK (Mar 29, 2020)

KissMy said:


> View attachment 316565


And Trump wants to call other countries shit hole countries.


----------



## BWK (Mar 29, 2020)

Desperado said:


> Trump is doing more for America than you will ever know.  Meanwhile libs praise China, the Mother Fckers that initiated the virus!  This was no accident, it was a biological attack on the United States


He called it a hoax, he said it was contained, he said the fifteen cases would go to zero and the death rate has doubled in the thousands in two days He told us he knew it was a pandemic before it was declared, and if that isn't enough, he congratulated himself about putting a travel ban on China, when that accomplished absolutely nothing. Is he so stupid to think that there were no chinese  flying to Europe infecting those folks too? LOl! And you say "Trump is doing more for America?" You got that right. He's doing more harm than any one in US history.


----------



## BWK (Mar 29, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Okay, now I see fully where your lies come in.* The Washington Postreported in 1998 that “evidence gathered in federal surveillance intercepts has indicated that the Chinese government planned to increase China’s influence in the U.S. political process in 1996.”  *That is an exact quote from your article. It says the "chinese government planned to do this. It never says anything in the article about the Clintons agreeing to a conspiracy with the Chinese to do this. You said the Clintons were involved. There is no evidence of that. You lied.


----------



## BWK (Mar 29, 2020)

martybegan said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Speaking of Marxist, did you know your Marxist president is talking about shutting down New York, New Jersey, and Connecticut? What happened to your freedom president?


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 29, 2020)

BWK said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


the clintons were never convicted of collusion with china

but the Deep State was not after their scalp

*The sprawling fundraising scandal ultimately led to 22 guilty pleas on various violations of election laws. Among the Clinton fundraisers and friends who pleaded guilty were John Huang, Charlie Trie, James Riady, and Michael Brown, son of the late Clinton Commerce secretary Ron Brown. But many questions went unanswered, even after the revelations that Clinton had personally authorized offering donors Oval Office meetings and use of the Lincoln bedroom. A total of 120 participants in the fundraising scandal either fled the country, asserted their Fifth Amendment privilege against self-incrimination, or otherwise avoided questioning. The stonewalling worked — and probably encouraged Hillary Clinton in her own cover-up of her private e-mail server and her ties with the Clinton Foundation.*


----------



## MindWars (Mar 29, 2020)

You pathetic ass wipe try telling the truth in a post htat isn't made up of pure demoninrat pig lies everyone just has to look at your title and the scum you got it from and we know it's instant lies.  gawd the stupidity of you Trump hating morons.

THE UN AND WHO ARE YOUR GAWD DAM LIARS TO THE GLOBE YOU IDIOT  when they blame Trump you assholes blame Trump YOU PARROT that is all your IQ allows you dumb sob's
*WHO’S CORONAVIRUS EXPERT REPEATEDLY IGNORES QUESTIONS ABOUT TAIWAN DURING INTERVIEW*
*Another example of how World Health Organization shills for Communist China*


----------



## BWK (Mar 29, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


I did. And you still keep driving my point home for me. Thanks! You dopes just never get it. You don't even understand your own argument. Boss, I have lived in south America for a while. The dollar is about 825 pesos right now. A blue collar worker from the states can go down there and live like a king. The cost of living is cheap for us, but not them. So, when they cash out down there, they have more. Now, are you going to tell me you don't know why that is?


----------



## BWK (Mar 29, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Because the deep state doesn't exist, and you have no evidence it does. One lie piled up on top of another lie. Trump supporters, it's all they know.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 29, 2020)

BWK said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


We know that high ranking operatives within the FBI and CIA conspired to force trump out of office

they failed 

but the threat from the Deep State still exists


----------



## BWK (Mar 29, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Tell us again through example, how there culture was screwed up. I mean, if they were around 400 years ago, and we barely were at that time, how did they survive all that time without us? And, on top of that, they didn't contaminate their environment like we are doing today. And they had a screwed up culture? Yea right.


----------



## BWK (Mar 29, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


That is not proof of a deep state. Why do you lie with every post? You have zero evidence the CIA and FBI were in cahoots to get rid of Trump. All you do buddy is lie, and got shit to back up any of your claims. You are pathetic.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 29, 2020)

BWK said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


They were at best a bronze age culture still engaging in cannibalism  and human sacrifice

the spanish with far fewer soldiers had little difficulty defeating them in battle


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 29, 2020)

BWK said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


the Deep State is a conspiracy of unelected government officials seeking to exercise power that does not belong to them

Its not an official organization like the chinese communist party or even the democrats


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 29, 2020)

BWK said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


They don’t have the resources we do. Duh.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 29, 2020)

BWK said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


They’re mostly a result of European culture as we are. What is this environment thing you allege?
My maid enjoys her time in El Salvador.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 29, 2020)

BWK said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



You're just another socialist plant. You love it so much there, go back where you came from.


----------



## BWK (Mar 29, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


They have nothing in common with European culture. And another thing, if their culture was like ours 400 years ago, as you claimed, then that means European culture is just as screwed up as theirs. Or is your analysis just as screwed up as your logic? Ha, don't blame me, you put that foot in the mouth all by yourself. You really are talking out of your ass.


----------



## BWK (Mar 29, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


Ha, did I ruffle your non-existing counter argument? Of course I did. Ha, I'll probably go back again. The food is great and your money goes three to four times farther. Life is good.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 29, 2020)

BWK said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


They speak spanish, moron!


----------



## BWK (Mar 29, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


What's that got to do with culture moron?


----------



## BWK (Mar 29, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


And that has what to do with culture again?


----------



## BWK (Mar 29, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


They don't? Have you been there? The amazon has no wood, Chile has no copper or fish, or valleys to plant the food that you eat, and Venezuela has no Gold, diamonds, and oil. Get out of your GD closet and teach yourself something. You talk stupid talk.


----------



## BWK (Mar 29, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


I wouldn't know any of those folks if they fell on me, and neither would you. Like I said before, you are a proven liar, who does nothing but throw spaghetti up against the wall to see if it sticks. And guess what, it never does. You spend all your time on this forum telling lies. I don't know how bad that sucks for you to do that everyday, but I know I wouldn't be on this forum like you doing that. Surely my life has more meaning than to spend it drowning in lies posting on a forum.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 29, 2020)

BWK said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Spanish is European.


----------



## BWK (Mar 29, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


El Salvador Photos - Featured Images of El Salvador, Central America - Tripadvisor  If that is European culture, I'm a pink giraffe.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 29, 2020)

BWK said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Look at the architecture!


----------



## BWK (Mar 29, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


That's Spanish influence, not their culture. Those people are Indians with some spanish mix. The Indians have never embraced European culture, and they never will. The architecture is a result of spanish exploitation. It's the same thing where I go to. The indians have never embraced the spanish influence there either. You have convinced yourself its a European culture. Nothing can be further from the truth. It's a European overthrow, not a culture.  You don't seem to understand the difference between the two.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 29, 2020)

BWK said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


The natives were backward compared to the spanish

 no wheels and no draft animals and primitive weapons of war 

and the human sacrifice and cannibalism


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 29, 2020)

BWK said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


The natives post colonialism combined the worst of spanish and indian culture

and they have been behind the eight-ball ever since


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 29, 2020)

BWK said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


You are not supposed to know them

they seek power, not fame


----------



## BWK (Mar 29, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Do you know what "culture" actually means? Because your questions seem to suggest you don't? In the mean time, while they were running around with no wheels, draft animals, and weapons of war, what business of this is ours again?


----------



## BWK (Mar 29, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


I don't know what that has to do with you or me?


----------



## BWK (Mar 29, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


If you can't recognize who you are dealing with, then its make believe. It doesn't exist. You have to have a documented paper trail of people and activity for something to come into existence. Anything less than that is pulling shit out of thin air, and it becomes a lie. Which is exactly what you have done.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 29, 2020)

BWK said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Thats a good question

we are far off the purpose of this thread

which is to bash trump 

not rub it in on backward central American natives


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 29, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


You do not live in a representative democracy and you seem to know it.


----------



## Andylusion (Mar 29, 2020)

BWK said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 316565
> ...



No, he's calls garbage countries, garbage.
And they are.  That's why people are trying to come here from those countries.  If you had ever talked to some of those immigrants, like I have, you would know they agree with Trump.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 29, 2020)

BWK said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


All part of The Reality America Show.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 29, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Look around, your shithole nation is shatting itself.  Look at your "natives" who ethnically cleansed the land they attempt to call their own.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 29, 2020)

BWK said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Do the names mccabe, comey, strock, page, ect ring a bell?


----------



## BWK (Mar 29, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


I agree. I never brought it up by the way.


----------



## BWK (Mar 29, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


What about them?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 29, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



Would you like to list the Trump cabal already convicted?


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 29, 2020)

BWK said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


They are part of the Deep State


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 29, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


None having to do with trump


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 29, 2020)

BWK said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


You were supposed to respond Pavlovianly to those conditioned triggers. One team's players are less evil and corrupt than the other's.  That's the paradigm in America.  Who's less criminal.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 29, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



And the party you support is impotent?


----------



## BWK (Mar 29, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


People come here out of desperation from their own exploited countries where we were the number one exploiters. We  installed dictators, and threw the people of these countries under the bus. We exploit their resources, and we create mass poverty as a result. What's left? You either join a drug gang, get  killed, or flee. Those are the three options.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 29, 2020)

BWK said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Oh we all know what America is, that's why it requires so much duplicity and denial to function at all.


----------



## Andylusion (Mar 29, 2020)

BWK said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



...yes....   but that makes our point... assuming I understand what the prior posters are saying.

Yes, there is a sub-culture in south America, that rejects western-based Spanish culture, and has remained dedicated to their old culture.

Have you read up on this at all?  Because I have.

That's the reason they are poor and impoverished.   When you go look at the people in South America who are rich... they have a western cultures.

When you see the people who are utterly impoverished, they have the counter-culture.

And this has nothing to do with race.  It has to do with culture.  There indian-descent people in Brazil right now, who are hard worker, tough ethics, and entrepreneurial, who are wealthy.  I would assume... that the same is true throughout all of South America.

They rejected their old culture, and embraced a new culture, and are wealthy because of it.

Again, same is true in the US.

There is a counter-culture in the US, and the people who adhere to it, are poor.   The people who embrace the protestant work ethic, and are entrepreneurial, end up rich.

Again, has nothing to do with race.   Has everything to do with culture.   And people flip from one to the other.

Phil Robertson is a perfect example.  The dude was a poor drunk guy, working at a bar.  

He started whittling duck callers, and end up with a multi-million dollar company, and a TV show, and so on.

Culture matters a ton, in how successful you are as a individual, and how successful the nation is as a whole.  Culture is the defining factor between any peoples.  Not race, or color, or anything else.


----------



## BWK (Mar 29, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Of course I am. Their brains are conditioned that way. Which is why they keep falling on their own bs, only to get back up and tell us to look over there at Obama. Lol!


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 29, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



There is always a twisted rationale for Eurocentric colonialism.


----------



## BWK (Mar 29, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


Exactly! It's rare to see and appreciate an individual who see's, and isn't afraid to look past the mirage of illegal immigrant bs this country has pedaled for decades. The truth is out there for all to see. But there's  just too few of us courageous enough to admit it.


----------



## Andylusion (Mar 29, 2020)

BWK said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Again, you can't flip flop on this constantly.  It's a ridiculous argument.

You say we're exploiting India because we buy their resources.

Then you turn around and say we destroyed Cuba, by refusing to buy their resources.

Then you say we are exploiting Africa, because we are buying their resources.

Then you say we are destroying Venezuela because we are refusing to buy their resources.

Every time I turn around, you are screaming that we are harming everyone, if we do trade, or if we don't trade, with anyone.

Iran, Russia, Iraq, and the list goes on... you flip flop all over the place.  No matter what we do.... you claim it harms.

Well... sorry child.... it can't be both.  The two positions are mutually exclusive.     Trade can't both be a negative when we do it, and a negative when we don't.

And the bottom line is... if those countries do not want to sell their resources, no one can force them to do so.   And further, most of those countries do not have the skill or capital investment to do it themselves.

The result is, Iran kicked out all the oil companies, because "we were exploiting them", and then after years of massively dropping oil production, and the economy faltering, Iran invited those same oil companies back in, to restart their oil industry.

Similarly, when Zimbabwe kicked out all those exploiting white farmers, years later they invited all those farmers to back after there was no food.

You guys need to grow up.   This toddler level argument that "if you don't do it, you are bad.  But if you do, do it, then you are bad".... that crap needs to stop.

I get little tired of the circular arguments you people put out.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 29, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


If by ‘’twisted rationale” you mean _progress_.


----------



## BWK (Mar 29, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...





Andylusion said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


Your biggest problem is, you don't know what rich is. You think rich is when  Bolsonaro burns  the rain forests to create farm land, reducing our oxygen supply, by the reduction of transpiration into the atmosphere. Your idea of being rich is stealing resources like copper from the people of Chile, planting a dictator, thanks to Kissinger and Nixon, while allowing that dictator to murder 3000 of its own people, while our own oligarchs move in and get their cut. Your idea of rich is to spew propaganda against Venezuela, get in their business because they have Gold, Diamonds, and oil and place harsh sanctions on that country. Culture has nothing to do with having money or being successful, or making duck calls. A real culture and richness, involves a way of life that acquires the ability to understand your surroundings, acquire the skills to survive in those surroundings, and be compatible with those surroundings. Did I go over your head? Of course I did.


----------



## BWK (Mar 29, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


Making up lies out of thin air, isn't going to help your argument. Most of what you said, I mentioned nothing of. You have a whole bunch of add ons I'm just hearing about. You have to understand one thing. When you  see yourself making shit up, you know you are going to lose. Talking about Africa and India? You are moving the goal posts. Don't let yourself get caught screwing up your own argument with lies.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 29, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



That is how we have always sodomized language to rationalize it yes; genocide, slavery, sharecropping, all of it.  It's why we wage endless illegal lied into unconstitutional wars of economic colonialism across the globe.  "Progress" is why we have a military presence in 70% of the nations on the planet as we support 73% of the world's dictators.  Decisions sacrificing human beings for "progress" is in part why we're caught so utterly flatfooted now.  It is also why our power structure decided fewer americans around post waves of COVID-19 would be in the interest of "progress".  The power structure's withholding information from the public about the coming pandemic until the substantial people got a chance to rape the savings of the 401K working and underclasses, yet again, was about "progress".


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 29, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Change the channel and get some perspective.


----------



## BWK (Mar 29, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


You do know, that that went right over his head don't you?


----------



## BWK (Mar 29, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


You think that's a counter argument don't you? It's an escape from the argument, and you have no idea you are doing that.


----------



## DOTR (Mar 29, 2020)

BWK said:


> As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Andylusion (Mar 29, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Facts are facts.
You can make whatever excuse you want, but doesn't change the facts.   It's not like you can even attempt a counter argument.  

By all means try, but just look at the empirical evidence, proves my point.

By the way, as American culture has changed, other cultures that are better, have risen even above typical American culture.

For example, Asian culture. 

Asians teach their kids to work hard from the very start.   I was just talking with a chick, who is Japanese.   She has a masters degree, and she's working on her Ph.D, and she has a 6-figure income already at her job, and she's working on the weekends as a volunteer.

Similarly, I had a guy that I rented a room to, who was from Bangladesh.   One of the hardest working guys I have ever met.   He would get up at 7 AM, be at work by 8 AM, work until 6 PM, work out at a gym until 7 PM, by 8 PM he was working at his computer, on stuff from work, until 12 AM, and then repeat.  On Saturday, he would work on stuff from work most of the day.  Only on Sunday did he really relax and watch TV or something.

Well naturally, a company tracked this guy down, offered him one full month vacation a year, with a starting salary of $120K, and paid for moving expenses.

This is why Asians earn more than average white Americans.

But doesn't have to do with the magic that they are Asian... it's the culture.   White people who have Asian like culture, do just as well.

If you read up on the culture of CEOs, it's the same.  They work constantly.  That's why they make big money, because they are working nonstop.

Culture is everything.   And there are bad cultures, and good cultures.  That's reality.


----------



## BWK (Mar 29, 2020)

DOTR said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> ...


Is that supposed to be a counter argument, or are you just pouting around sucking on a sour lemon because you have no argument?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 29, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


Sounds like we need to implement busing to Asia. That’ll fix their industrious culture!


----------



## Andylusion (Mar 29, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



What are you even talking about?   Are you a moron?

Right now.... NOW.... we are still living a better life than 99% of the planet.    In fact, as think I've said before... I've been to Europe.  We live a better life than nearly all of Europe.

Our poorest people, have a higher standard of living, than most of the world could even dream of.

You know what poor people look like in poor countries?  Like skin and bones.  You know what our poor people look like?   Fat people, sitting on welfare, playing with their smart phone, and complaining they can't afford the premium channels on TV.

As someone who has worked with poor people most of my life, I can see this is how it is.  Fattest laziest people in our country, are poor.

You don't see fat lazy people in other countries, because they don't have money for food, and they are too busying working to survive to be lazy.

No, our country is not "shatting itself".  Ridiculous.  Absolutely ridiculous statement, that is beyond the highest levels of ignorance.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 29, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


Your capitalists are.  Actually we have an empirical militarist presence in 70% of the nations on the planet while supporting 73% of the world's dictatorships.  I see an entitled self-absorbed nation that economically colonizes even its own citizens.


----------



## Andylusion (Mar 29, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



No, I don't think that would help so much. 
The solution is to go back to a fundamental work ethic. Which equally involves an end to moral relativism, and that work itself is of itself, a moral good.

And last, we need to teach that gaining without working for it, is equally shameful and even immoral.


----------



## Andylusion (Mar 29, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



Nah, I proved that wrong before, and repeating lies, is just proof you have no argument to make.  Thanks, but I'm not inclined to waste my time constantly making accurate arguments, with someone who spouts lies repeatedly.  Waste your time on someone else.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 29, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



Do YOU not understand that by employing illegals, you encourage them to come here.  I do find it odd that someone who has a full time maid is spending SOOOO much time posting lies


Mac-7 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



So the "Deep State" is anyone who honours their oath to the Constitution, and takes it seriously.  Anybody who defends the country over their own political party is part of the Deep State.


Andylusion said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



In most countries, the poor are skinny because they have very little food.  America has the cheapest food in the world, because so much of your farm work is performed by illegals at lower than minimum wages.  But the poor eat food is highly processed, and supermarkets are full of highly processed "convenience" foods loaded with fat and sugar.  When you need to work two or three jobs to support your family, you don't have time to prepare nutrious home cooked meals from scratch.  

In America, the poor are fat because they have such low quality food.  You can be overweight and malnourished.  The American poor are both.  With a lack of access to preventative health care to monitor health, Americans have the highest rate of dietary illness - obsesity, diabetes, and heart disease, in the world.  

Your life expectancy is declining in large part, because of your "for profit" system.  A healthy populace is not a profitable one.  People put off going to the doctor because of co-pays.  That's what they're meant to do - discourage people from seeking treatment unless they're desperately ill.  

Well now your poor, underpaid, and underinsured population is about to shut down your economy.  Because until the low wage workers stop passing the virus around, get well, and get back to work, America is fucked.  And you have enough fools - like that preacher who said telling him not to hold religious services is violating his First Amendment rights, or those who think this is a hoax, because that's what Trump told them, that you're not going to get rid of the pandemic quickly or easily.


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 29, 2020)

Sad to say that you're right OP.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 29, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


My maid is neither illegal nor full time. That doesn’t mean the money we pay her isn’t worth more in El Salvador.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 29, 2020)

Deaths in U.S. were today of half of yesterday.  Lowest in a week.  

Very good news.

Let's hope things continue downward.

Cases were lower in U.S.

Spain is on a 4 decline in cases.

Spain finally had a lower day in terms of deaths.

Just one day !!!!


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 29, 2020)

BWK said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



"your money" 

American would say "our money". 

Anyways, every time I see the thread title, you're praising of China is giving me diarrhea. "China did a great job" LOL


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 30, 2020)

BWK said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Because we do more TESTING.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 30, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Deaths in U.S. were today of half of yesterday.  Lowest in a week.
> 
> Very good news.
> 
> ...


Many deaths aren't counted over the weeknd. Just wait for the big spike Monday evening.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 30, 2020)

KissMy said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Deaths in U.S. were today of half of yesterday.  Lowest in a week.
> ...


CDC updates daily.









						Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19) in the U.S.
					

View the number of confirmed cases COVID-19 in the United States.




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## keepitreal (Mar 30, 2020)

BWK said:


> We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness.


YOU POS PAID/PLANTED SHILL...CHINA ISSUED MANDATORY QUARANTINES
THE SAME DAY TRUMP ANNOUNCED TRAVEL BANS TO/FROM CHINA 
AND ENTRY BANS INTO OUR COUNTRY COMING FROM CHINA WOULD BE GOING INTO AFFECT

BUT NOT BEFORE THEY HELD A PRESS CONFERENCE BLASTING TRUMP
FOR FEAR MONGERING AND INTENTIONALLY HURTING CHINAS ECONOMY 
AND ALLOWED 5 MILLION PEOPLE TO LEAVE THE COUNTRY

HOW MANY OF THOSE 5 MILLION FLEW INTO LAX

GOD IS LAUGHING AT YOUR INEVITABLE CALAMITY
YOU ARE A LIAR AND OF YOUR FATHER, SATAN, 
HE WAS A LIAR FROM THE BEGINNING AND IS THE FATHER OF LIES, HIS WORK YOU DO


----------



## keepitreal (Mar 30, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


From January 20 internet web page archives,
they were still using travel recommendations from January 6


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 30, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


*So the "Deep State" is anyone who honours their oath to the Constitution, and takes it seriously. Anybody who defends the country over their own political party is part of the Deep State.*

Thats what the unelected power brokers in washington want you to believe after their crimes were discovered


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 30, 2020)

KissMy said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Deaths in U.S. were today of half of yesterday.  Lowest in a week.
> ...



Like I said.....just one day.

It would be nice to have some hope.

Spain is (or was) on a 4 day decline in terms of new cases.

We'll see.


----------



## dannyboys (Mar 30, 2020)

BWK said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Go back to Uruguay. Your Nazi friends and relatives are missing you.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> There is always a twisted rationale for Eurocentric colonialism.



Such as it's vastly superior to stone age tribalism?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2020)

BWK said:


> Your biggest problem is, you don't know what rich is. You think rich is when  Bolsonaro burns  the rain forests to create farm land, reducing our oxygen supply, by the reduction of transpiration into the atmosphere. Your idea of being rich is stealing resources like copper from the people of Chile, planting a dictator, thanks to Kissinger and Nixon, while allowing that dictator to murder 3000 of its own people, while our own oligarchs move in and get their cut. Your idea of rich is to spew propaganda against Venezuela, get in their business because they have Gold, Diamonds, and oil and place harsh sanctions on that country. Culture has nothing to do with having money or being successful, or making duck calls. A real culture and richness, involves a way of life that acquires the ability to understand your surroundings, acquire the skills to survive in those surroundings, and be compatible with those surroundings. Did I go over your head? Of course I did.



You think "rich" is eating zoo animals to keep from starving after a Marxist dictators steals every bit of wealth and destroys the infrastructure - kind of the way democrats are doing to America right now..


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> If by ‘’twisted rationale” you mean _progress_.



Squatting in the dirt, eating bugs to survive with a life expectancy of 25 is "superior" in the minds of the moron Marxists.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> That is how we have always sodomized language to rationalize it yes; genocide, slavery, sharecropping, all of it.  It's why we wage endless illegal lied into unconstitutional wars of economic colonialism across the globe.  "Progress" is why we have a military presence in 70% of the nations on the planet as we support 73% of the world's dictators.  Decisions sacrificing human beings for "progress" is in part why we're caught so utterly flatfooted now.  It is also why our power structure decided fewer americans around post waves of COVID-19 would be in the interest of "progress".  The power structure's withholding information from the public about the coming pandemic until the substantial people got a chance to rape the savings of the 401K working and underclasses, yet again, was about "progress".



There's room for you in Venezuela Comrade.  The life you dream of awaits you.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 30, 2020)

Very few people believe the ascertation made by the OP.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 30, 2020)

This thread is definitely up there for the Fakest Thread of the Year award on USMB.

Some of the DUMS on this board dont even try hard anymore. In the old days around here at least some of the stuff was plausible.


----------



## DOTR (Mar 30, 2020)

BWK said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



   That was a demonstration that you communists never change. What you post is the exact exact sNe message the Chinese Communist a Party promulgates  in its propaganda.


----------



## Crixus (Mar 30, 2020)

BWK said:


> As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Racist. You support slavery. If you like them so much, move there.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 30, 2020)

Heres the bottom line....progressives better see a mountain of bodies a month from now or all will look like dicks.....again.....just like after Russia and Ukraine.

Just sayin'

>insert Matterhorn pic<


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 30, 2020)

keepitreal said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


The numbers are updated daily.


----------



## DOTR (Mar 30, 2020)

BWK said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



    Well well. Yet another New York Times writer endorses the “China Model”


----------



## Andylusion (Mar 30, 2020)

BWK said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



Again, just lies.

The only propaganda now, is you spewing these lies.


----------



## Andylusion (Mar 30, 2020)

keepitreal said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness.
> ...



The guy is a troll.  Stop letting him troll you.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 30, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



A sharecropping economy is how we got here.  Fvck that.  The money changers knowingly withheld what was coming from the public in order to warn the predatory donor class so the substantial people could get their insider trading and raping of the 401K working and underclasses wrapped up.  Then they rewarded themselves with yet another massive socialist bailout.  And who do you see getting preferentially tested?  Who will have first access to our rationed hellthcare? 

Fuck working for this system.  Fear, oppression, subjugation and economic/hellthcare coercion is all the power structure has left.  Submit your humanity to capital.  Your fweedumb lies in utter subservience to capital.


----------



## Andylusion (Mar 30, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



Did you say such a thing, when Cliven Bundy was fighting the Federal Government, which has no constitutional authority to own the land?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 30, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



He should have been shot on sight as if he was black in america.


----------



## Andylusion (Mar 30, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Then you can't complain about a sharecropping economy, given you just openly supported it.


----------



## Muhammed (Mar 30, 2020)

BWK said:


> As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^
Fake news.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 30, 2020)

Then you can't complain about a sharecropping economy, given you just openly supported it.
[/QUOTE]

All of America has since the early 1970's.  Enjoy where you are.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Mar 30, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> ...




Her yeah, shortages no.


----------



## Muhammed (Mar 30, 2020)

martybegan said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> ...


As much as I wish the numbers coming from China were accurate, I do realize that it is a hardcore leftist regime and therefore inherently untrustworthy. The communist party will send out whatever data they decide is the most advantageous to the party, regardless of the truth. And if the data is correct it is merely by happenstance.


----------



## hjmick (Mar 30, 2020)

BWK said:


> As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So what you're telling us is... you believe the news China is letting out?

There are no words...


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 30, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


And you’d rather be subservient to a government that controls the capital?


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 30, 2020)

This BWK is acting as typical Wu Mao that literally means "50 cents" that they pay to internet propagandists. You can find so many new accounts on Twitter and other media that are shilling the same thing over and over. 

He reminds me of many on this board that are getting paid by "Correct the records" or "Share blue" to push leftist propaganda. Also, multiple accounts.

It's time to work, 50 cent Army. Spin the source of Wuhan Corona Virus, and don't forget to "donate" medical masks in high profile while pretending you're saviors.


----------



## keepitreal (Mar 30, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


Link to this archived page 
CDC

Scroll down to travel advisories
which leads to this link

Travel advisories 

Scroll to the bottom of that page


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 30, 2020)

keepitreal said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...


Why? I just go there for the numbers.


----------



## keepitreal (Mar 30, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


Ok then, nevermind


----------



## BWK (Mar 30, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> ...


Wouldn't you love to prove that. You won't, because you can't. Therefore, you are just a pathetic liar.


----------



## BWK (Mar 30, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


You ran from the argument. You're a coward and a loser.


----------



## BWK (Mar 30, 2020)

martybegan said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


You think all that hate talk is going to take you someplace.  You'll never go anywhere with it. You never have. I'm not the one giving it out. Guess who is? Your favorite communist/socialist president, that's who.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 30, 2020)

Great job Trump - The USA only has 1/3rd the population , yet twice as many infected and just as many deaths from covid-19 as China. Trump had 3 months warning, China had no warning. Repubtards have been destroying the US healthcare system since Reagan was elected. Sashed funding for college medical students so we now have fewer Doctors, staff, beds & equipment per capita. Just remember that as you lay on the ground struggling in pain gasping your last breaths of air.


----------



## dblack (Mar 30, 2020)

KissMy said:


> Great job Trump - The USA only has 1/3rd the population , yet twice as many infected and just as many deaths from covid-19 as China. Trump had 3 months warning, China had no warning.



Nicely gloating. The CCP is lying its ass off. Liberals like the narrative, but they're being played.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 30, 2020)

Repubtards have been destroying the US healthcare system since Reagan was elected. Sashed funding for college medical students so we now have fewer Doctors, staff, beds & equipment per capita. Just remember that as you lay on the ground struggling in pain gasping your last breaths of air.


----------



## Andylusion (Mar 30, 2020)

KissMy said:


> Repubtards have been destroying the US healthcare system since Reagan was elected. Sashed funding for college medical students so we now have fewer Doctors, staff, beds & equipment per capita. Just remember that as you lay on the ground struggling in pain gasping your last breaths of air.



Really?  We slashed funding for college medical students?

Why should we fund it at all?   Why should I with my $30K income, pay for the schooling of someone who will make between $175K to $375K a year?

Why can't people just pay for their own education, like I did?


----------



## martybegan (Mar 30, 2020)

BWK said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



This isn't hate talk, it's descriptive talk.


----------



## WillPower (Mar 30, 2020)

BWK said:


> As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Get out of my country you fucking lying gook-apologist.


----------



## Muhammed (Mar 30, 2020)

KissMy said:


> The USA only has 1/3rd the population , yet twice as many infected and just as many deaths from covid-19 as China. .


Could you explain the reasoning that you used to come to that conclusion?


----------



## Markle (Mar 30, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> well yes, the wealthy do have a lot of influence
> 
> But lately - bill since clinton - chinese money has been influencing out political decisions
> 
> and thats even worse than the donor class



That China has far more influence in America than before Bill Clinton is something most people have no clue about and others wish for it to remain buried.


----------



## bluzman61 (Mar 31, 2020)

Desperado said:


> Trump is doing more for America than you will ever know.  Meanwhile libs praise China, the Mother Fckers that initiated the virus!  This was no accident, it was a biological attack on the United States


Exactly.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 31, 2020)

BWK said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is doing more for America than you will ever know.  Meanwhile libs praise China, the Mother Fckers that initiated the virus!  This was no accident, it was a biological attack on the United States
> ...



TDS on full display.


----------



## bluzman61 (Mar 31, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...


Yep, I gave about EIGHTY of their posts the thumbs down, just in THIS thread.  It should be hilarious when they check their alerts the next time!


----------



## Jackson (Mar 31, 2020)

BWK said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Neil Austen said:
> ...


You aren't worth the time or effort.


----------



## Muhammed (Mar 31, 2020)

BWK said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


^^^
Grape koolaid addicted TDS afflicted moron, you are a SADFI. A stupiudassdumbfuckingidiot.

You low IQ morons are pathetic.

Fuck off you dumb bitch.

And if you continue to post idiotic fake news I shall taunt you again, you low IQ feeble-minded easily brainwashed sub-human.


----------



## dblack (Mar 31, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...


TIS on full display.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Mar 31, 2020)

Secret To Defeating Coronavirus By April Revealed
					

Mike Adams joins The Alex Jones Show to break down how society can defeat the coronavirus pandemic by April.




					banned.video


----------



## KissMy (Mar 31, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Repubtards have been destroying the US healthcare system since Reagan was elected. Sashed funding for college medical students so we now have fewer Doctors, staff, beds & equipment per capita. Just remember that as you lay on the ground struggling in pain gasping your last breaths of air.
> ...


LOL... You self funded education & only make $30k. You & your healthcare is on the government tit!


----------



## KissMy (Mar 31, 2020)

Covid-19 has killed more US citizens than 9/11 & Pearl Harbor attacks. Prior to Covid-19 Trump was Spending More than Any President in US History & FAILED to Keep US Safe!!! Now Trump's Spending & FAILURE are unhinged!


----------



## BWK (Mar 31, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...


And the thread is totally true. My truth+ your failures= BWKDS. It is what it is.


----------



## BWK (Mar 31, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


If only you had something IQ worthy to debate. You don't, and you never will. It kills these Trump toads that they can't go on a real apology tour for this genocidal maniac, because there is nothing to defend.He used a press briefing as a campaign stunt at the expense of the sick and the dead. My Pillow CEO details how company is fighting COVID-19
This hit rock bottom right here. What a worthless pos.


----------



## BWK (Mar 31, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> china did a great job in unleashing this thing.....


And Trump was too stupid about letting it in.


----------



## BWK (Mar 31, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> If President Trump had clamped down with military level force exactly like China did, you would be calling him a ruthless dictator. You are the classic mind controlled Trump hater twisting everything that happens into "ORANGE MAN BAD".


He is. And he's committed genocide.


----------



## BWK (Mar 31, 2020)

martybegan said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



"Descriptive talk?"That check is coming from your communist leader who wants to shut down New York, New Jersey, and Connecticut, but was stopped. Your description didn't tell us everything, so I helped you finish the rest.


----------



## martybegan (Mar 31, 2020)

BWK said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Quarantine power is one of the oldest ones out there for any government. We forget how dangerous infectious diseases used to be. 

Communist?

LOL.

Go back to sucking Chinese government dick.


----------



## BWK (Mar 31, 2020)

Jackson said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


You'll never make good use of it anyway. You don't know how.


----------



## BWK (Mar 31, 2020)

martybegan said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


That's not a counter argument to mine. Quarantine power saved the Chinese communist controlled government, and neutralized the virus. Get a clue.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 31, 2020)

martybegan said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



History teaches us that an epidemic has never been overcome by quarantines, but only by hygienic measures. 
Quarantines do not protect populations in which the disease is already present, they can only save a little time. 

We must beware of the anguish that leads our political leaders to take the measures that they consider to be the most radical, and traumatic, compared to those already taken by their neighbors. The escalation of these measures teaches us the level of panic of our leaders, not the means to fight the disease.

Moreover, as always, some political leaders are instrumenting the crisis according to their personal agendas.

Western governments are less and less reasonable and more and more dogmatic. We have unknowingly adhered to a religious form of thought in which we have replaced the free thinking and free will with government orders.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 31, 2020)

BWK said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > china did a great job in unleashing this thing.....
> ...


if this was happening just like it is now,only with a democratic president,would you be saying the same thing?.....just asking...


----------



## martybegan (Mar 31, 2020)

BWK said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



You have no argument, you just slurp commie cum.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## MarathonMike (Mar 31, 2020)

BWK said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > If President Trump had clamped down with military level force exactly like China did, you would be calling him a ruthless dictator. You are the classic mind controlled Trump hater twisting everything that happens into "ORANGE MAN BAD".
> ...


 Xi Jinping is a ruthless dictator who has committed genocide. President Trump is doing his best to stop the virus, help the sick, and not destroy our economy in the process.


----------



## BWK (Mar 31, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


Trump lied and said it was a hoax, having his supporters tell us it doesn't exist. He lied when he said it was contained. He lied when he said the fifteen cases would go to zero. He said he knew it was a pandemic before it was declared. He told the governors they wouldn't need that many ventilators. He doesn't know and is no doctor. This is genocide when you neglect a population and its health to a virus by telling everyone lies.


----------



## BWK (Mar 31, 2020)

martybegan said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


I don't do Trump cum like you. Sorry!


----------



## BWK (Mar 31, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


No, because Obama never used racism with his policy making apparatus. He would have committed to a travel ban on both sides of the country, because he's not stupid like Trump who uses his hate to make  decisions. How can anyone be that GD stupid to not think that Chinese never travel or have been to Europe? Answer, an idiot like Trump.


----------



## martybegan (Mar 31, 2020)

BWK said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



If all you have is "i know you are but what am I" as a retort, maybe the Hello Kitty Messageboard is more your speed.


----------



## BWK (Mar 31, 2020)

WillPower said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> ...


If they were lies, you would have proven they were lies. You can't because you  are weak and a failure, and your only way to fight this argument is to vomit out trash talk. That's all you have.


----------



## Markle (Mar 31, 2020)

BWK said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > china did a great job in unleashing this thing.....
> ...


----------



## BWK (Mar 31, 2020)

BWK said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


The good thing about it is, I have a back up. It's called my opening thread. No one can debunk the facts, because it's all coming from Trump's own idiotic mouth. So, there is nothing for you to hang your hat on. You're as naked as a jaybird, trying to apologize for this failure of a human being.


----------



## BWK (Mar 31, 2020)

Markle said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


And how come you can't prove they are lies, while you toss in your hate and racism?


----------



## Markle (Mar 31, 2020)

BWK said:


> If only you had something IQ worthy to debate. You don't, and you never will. It kills these Trump toads that they can't go on a real apology tour for this genocidal maniac, because there is nothing to defend.He used a press briefing as a campaign stunt at the expense of the sick and the dead. My Pillow CEO details how company is fighting COVID-19
> This hit rock bottom right here. What a worthless pos.



You're cute.  IF President Trump was NOT holding regular press briefings, you'd be screaming he was hiding from the public.

What is your problem with thanking a company for switching their production lines to manufacturing needed supplies?


----------



## WillPower (Mar 31, 2020)

BWK said:


> The good thing about it is, I have a back up. It's called my opening thread. No one can debunk the facts, because it's all coming from Trump's own idiotic mouth. So, there is nothing for you to hang your hat on. You're as naked as a jaybird, trying to apologize for this failure of a human being.



You're a lying chinese communist not an American...hopefully you get your own virus and die.


----------



## Markle (Mar 31, 2020)

BWK said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



I've proved it many times.  Meanwhile, you kick back on your chaise lounge as you float on your raft down the DENIAL RIVER.

Published February 1, 2020
*China slams Trump's coronavirus travel limits: 'Not a gesture of goodwill'*
By Joe McDonald, Sam McNeil | Associated Press
[...]
On Friday, the United States declared a public health emergency and President Donald Trump and an order barring entry to foreign nationals, other than immediate family of American citizens and permanent residents, who visited China within the last 14 days, which scientists say is the virus’s longest incubation period.

*'Unfriendly comments'*
China criticized the U.S. controls, which it said contradicted the WHO’s appeal to avoid travel bans, and “unfriendly comments” that Beijing was failing to cooperate.

“Just as the WHO recommended against travel restrictions, the U.S. rushed to go in the opposite way. Certainly not a gesture of goodwill,” said foreign ministry spokeswoman Hua Chunying.

*WHO Secretary-General Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus said in Geneva that despite the emergency declaration, there is “no reason for measures that unnecessarily interfere with international travel and trade.”*
[...]
China slams Trump's coronavirus travel limits: 'Not a gesture of goodwill'

China slams Trump's coronavirus travel limits: 'Not a gesture of goodwill'

###

Racism?  Really?


----------



## Markle (Mar 31, 2020)

BWK said:


> No, because Obama never used racism with his policy making apparatus.


----------



## Andylusion (Mar 31, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Then you can't complain about a sharecropping economy, given you just openly supported it.



All of America has since the early 1970's.  Enjoy where you are.
[/QUOTE]

Then you can't complain the economy is unfair.


----------



## Andylusion (Mar 31, 2020)

Markle said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > well yes, the wealthy do have a lot of influence
> ...



I'd be hard pressed to see what influence China has in the US.


----------



## Andylusion (Mar 31, 2020)

BWK said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



There is only one possible way what you claim is true....  and that's if all the information coming out of China, from their government, and government controlled media, is true and accurate.

Do you really believe this?   I do not.


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 31, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


unfortunately I bet you are unaware of how much influence china has

here is just one small example:



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/global-opinions/waking-up-to-chinas-infiltration-of-american-colleges/2018/02/18/99d3bee8-13f7-11e8-9570-29c9830535e5_story.html
		


*Waking up to China’s infiltration of American colleges*


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 31, 2020)

BWK said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


ok i know what your answer is.....no need to explain further....


----------



## BWK (Mar 31, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


We'll, do you have any other information counter to the OP? No! Then your post is worth shit. Ha, take China out of the equation altogether as if China didn't exist, and look at Trumps ultimate fail. He placed a travel ban on the west side of the country, while never taking into consideration, people on the west side, can also travel to the east side. How fucking stupid do you have to be not to figure that out?  Trump fucked this up worse than what could possibly be fucked up, any other way.


----------



## BWK (Mar 31, 2020)

WillPower said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > The good thing about it is, I have a back up. It's called my opening thread. No one can debunk the facts, because it's all coming from Trump's own idiotic mouth. So, there is nothing for you to hang your hat on. You're as naked as a jaybird, trying to apologize for this failure of a human being.
> ...


Your weakness in attacking me, instead of challenging the substance of the argument is a testament to your own lost cause. You're a loser. Enough said.


----------



## BWK (Mar 31, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


Go back to your crack den. No one has the foggiest idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Andylusion (Mar 31, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...



Hmmm...  

While obviously this is something our CIA and FBI should be investigating and mitigating....   I'm not sure if that really is all that important an influence.

I'm willing to be convinced for sure....

But suggesting that our colleges and universities will be infiltrated by Chi-Com influence?....   is that a joke?

The vast majority of our colleges and universities are already so vastly left-wing, they could be run by Stalin himself, and not change the curriculum.

All the way back in 2001, when I was in college, the staff was already practically reading left-wing communist manifesto style lessons to students.   There is no surprise to me at all, that Socialism is popular among the educated stupid, given the mass volume of socialist crap that was taught 20 years ago.

So what real influence does China want there, that isn't already pro-socialist?

I mean seriously, without any influence at all, we have people in the media spouting off how wonderfully China has handled the Corona virus, even while we know they were throwing people in prison for sounding the alarm on Corona.

So, I don't know if that is much influence.


----------



## BWK (Mar 31, 2020)

Markle said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > No, because Obama never used racism with his policy making apparatus.


So, we don't know if Peter is laughing at Trump's racism, or your Obama lies?


----------



## Andylusion (Mar 31, 2020)

BWK said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Well that's your opinion.  You are fine to have it.

Given the long history of censorship, and flat out false reporting out of China, I believe I have good reason to be skeptical of the claims.

It's a bit ironic to hear left-wingers suddenly defending the accuracy of Chinese media.   Wasn't it just a year ago, you were decrying Google, because Google agreed to the Chinese governments rules on media controls?

Now you spin right around, and are telling us all the media and information coming from China is divine, and above question?

Sorry, I'm not buying it.  You are free to do so.  I will decline.

With a government who has a history of false reporting, they need to prove their claims.

If the WHO sends teams across China with mass testing, then I'll believe it.


----------



## dblack (Mar 31, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



The WHO bends over backwards to kiss up to China, for some reason. They probably see the cooperation of China's government as crucial to containing diseases - since so many of them start there. But it's led them into accepting China's bullshit. The WHO shares much of the blame for this becoming a pandemic.


----------



## Markle (Mar 31, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> I'd be hard pressed to see what influence China has in the US.



Seriously?

Convictions from the Clinton Administration
Finance: Johnny Chung - Clinton cronie - felony guilty plea - funneling money from China

Gene Lum - convicted - felony for money laundering for the DNC

Nora Lum - convicted - felony for money laundering for the DNC

Howard Glicken - guilty plea - 2 misdemeanors - funneling foreign donations

Yah Lin "Charlie" Trie - guilty plea - illegal Clinton campaign donations

John Huang - Clinton cronie - felony guilty plea - funneling money from China

###

China has the largest shipping company in the world.  All under the control of the Chinese military.

President Jimmy Carter set the date for releasing Panama from US control.

President Bill Clinton worked to arrange for China to get the long term leases on the seaports at both ends of the Panama Canal.  They also got a long term lease on part of the Longbeach seaport.  They are working on deepening a seaport in the Bahamas near a 13,000-foot runway.

Prior to President Clinton, China had a difficult time hitting the Pacific Ocean with its rockets. Clinton changed the bureaus responsible for approving the sale of our rocket motors and rocket guidance systems.  Now they have pinpoint accuracy with their highly dependable rockets and have demonstrated that they can destroy satellites in orbit.

Those are all facts.  My thought is that it isn't impossible that the Chinavirus was developed in a known research facility near Wuhan China.  We have no clue as to what that research facility is capable of doing or what areas they study.  Is it impossible that they were working on a destructive virus?  Intentionally or unintentionally, did it get loose?

The US seems to set goals and targets a decade in advance, at most.  The Chinese, in the next 100 years.


----------



## Markle (Mar 31, 2020)

dblack said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



WHO, as part of the United Nations, sucks up, so to speak, to all Socialist or Communist governments.  Just look at who they put on their human rights committees and their goals.  That of using Global Warming as a tool to tax nations, primarily the US and redistribute our wealth to third world countries.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 31, 2020)

BWK said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


you are just another die hard fucking party asshole does that tell you what i am talking about?...


----------



## Andylusion (Mar 31, 2020)

Markle said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be hard pressed to see what influence China has in the US.
> ...



That isn't influence from China.  That is the left-wing of this country, defending a clearly documented Felon.

Moreover, Jimmy Carter, and his ilk, were openly anti-American influence, as they are to this day.   We have idiots on this forum right now, that openly proclaim the US is a negative influence on the world.

Again, that's not China. That's left-wing stupidity.


----------



## Andylusion (Mar 31, 2020)

dblack said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



This is a guess, but I would wager that the reason the WHO bends over backwards, is simply because limited access to China is better than zero.


----------



## BWK (Mar 31, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


I just love it. You totally glossed over my argument about the travel ban, because you know that was the ultimate screw up. So you totally ignore that. In the mean time, unless you do not watch the news, our media is telling us from their reporting that China is going to loosen restrictions on the quarantine. Which means, they have done a good job. When the Chinese first recognized this as a problem they moved into swift action. What did Trump do? He downplayed it for weeks. So, it isn't China whom is reporting the loosening of restrictions, we are. Get a clue.


----------



## BWK (Mar 31, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


Retardation is not something a normal person would or could scrutinize. That's left for the mental professionals.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 31, 2020)

BWK said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


you aint a normal person....well maybe you think you are...but then thats the way you die hards are.....


----------



## BWK (Mar 31, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


You could go back to the days of intellectual prowess from your kindergarten days, and they could swear you never left.


----------



## BWK (Mar 31, 2020)

dblack said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


How exactly?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 31, 2020)

BWK said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


yea i guess you could too.....


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 31, 2020)

BWK said:


> As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don’t you have chamber pots to empty in Wuhan, shit head?


----------



## Andylusion (Mar 31, 2020)

BWK said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Because your argument didn't have merit.  Yeah, I glossed over a non-point.  When you make valid points, I address them.

For example, saying that China moved into swift action.

The US really hasn't had any significant illness in quite some time.   China on the other hand, has had SARS in 2002, and Bird Flu in 2014.  

Having several large breakouts in a row, causes you to get your plans for dealing for such things setup.

The US on the other hand, had two China-illnesses in a row, that from our perspective, were nothing burgers.  Nothing really happened.  It didn't become a big international deal.

So logically, we had no reason to expect this illness to be any different.

It's easy to look with 20/20 hindsight and moronically claim everyone else should have known, what you yourself, and no one in congress knew.

Again as far as China goes... we're talking about China here.   They could have simply killed off an entire city, to contain this thing.    It's very dangerous for mindless left-wingers to be openly supporting the actions of a totalitarian government, that has zero concept of individual rights.    Remember, this is the government that imprisoned the doctors who warned this illness was very dangerous and contagious.

For you to now look at these abusive oppressive governments, and praise them on their actions....  very shameful of you.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 31, 2020)

skookerasbil said:


> Very few people believe the ascertation made by the OP.



Not even the OP


----------



## BWK (Mar 31, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


The "non-point", has no good ending for you, is the reason you glossed over it. It is in fact the biggest point of this entire pandemic disaster, combined with Trumps multiple lies. The fact that Trump didn't have the sense to figure out that there are two oceans to cross where Chinese could be crossing both, boggles the mind, as to how he didn't figure that out.

Whatever China does or doesn't do is irrelevant. It's how we respond to what might be, if we don't do A,B, and C. The argument is easily won, based on that simple logic.

You can continue on this apology tour for Trump, and it will never go anywhere. The world already knows how badly he fucked this up. And he continues to it on a daily basis. And the reason is simple. Trump is too consumed about himself. He always has. Everyone knows who and what he is. It's not like he has been some mystery to us all. No! We know what he is made of. And no matter how many excuses you invent, nothing is going to change him or his horrible performance at the expense of human life.


----------



## BWK (Mar 31, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> ...


No, you stole them from me for your own personal use, because you aren't smart enough or brave enough  to crawl out of your miserable closet to debate facts. And  the comfort of dark spaces is the best hiding place for you?


----------



## BWK (Mar 31, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


I asked them if they needed me, and requested you instead.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 31, 2020)

BWK said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


thats because they wanted someone who wasnt a die hard party person....you know, someone normal....


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 31, 2020)

martybegan said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Why this bullshit thread isn't moved to bandlands yet?


----------



## Markle (Mar 31, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



I agree with you 100%.  However it came about, the Chinese now have that positioning and influence is present today and will be forever.

Is the Chinavirus a one-off incident or is it a test.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 31, 2020)

Add up the populations of Italy, Spain, France, Germany, and Britain, the total is ~314 million, they are less than ours. Yet they have over 352,000 cases.

Switzerland has fewer than 9 million people and has over 16,600 cases. To match that you would have to multiply by 37, which would give over 614,000 cases in America.

Stop bitching.









						COVID-19 Map - Johns Hopkins Coronavirus Resource Center
					

Coronavirus COVID-19 Global Cases by the Center for Systems Science and Engineering (CSSE) at Johns Hopkins University (JHU)




					coronavirus.jhu.edu


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Mar 31, 2020)

China is proud of their secret response to the Wang-Hung-So-Wee-Flu.


----------



## Markle (Mar 31, 2020)

BWK said:


> I just love it. You totally glossed over my argument about the travel ban, because you know that was the ultimate screw up. So you totally ignore that. In the mean time, unless you do not watch the news, our media is telling us from their reporting that China is going to loosen restrictions on the quarantine. Which means, they have done a good job. When the Chinese first recognized this as a problem they moved into swift action. What did Trump do? He downplayed it for weeks. So, it isn't China whom is reporting the loosening of restrictions, we are. Get a clue.








Why do you believe intentional lies will help your cause?

It is well known, even by you, that China kept the virus quiet when it was originally discovered.  Then they delayed giving us the DNA code so we could begin to the research on the virus.

Then, in January, the WHO (World Health Organization) of The United Nations, said President Trump's travel ban was unnecessary because THEY SAID, Chinavirus was not communicable between humans.

So President Trump ACTED BEFORE against the wishes of the United Nations because of what he was being told by his advisors.

You waste time and whatever credibility you have remaining, railing against a man by any measure is doing an incredibly good job simply because you don't like him.  You also disapprove of what he says.  A wise man places far more weight in what a man does.  You don't care, you're so filled with hate and vitriol you can't make reasonable judgments.  Not at all surprising.


----------



## BWK (Mar 31, 2020)

Markle said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > I just love it. You totally glossed over my argument about the travel ban, because you know that was the ultimate screw up. So you totally ignore that. In the mean time, unless you do not watch the news, our media is telling us from their reporting that China is going to loosen restrictions on the quarantine. Which means, they have done a good job. When the Chinese first recognized this as a problem they moved into swift action. What did Trump do? He downplayed it for weeks. So, it isn't China whom is reporting the loosening of restrictions, we are. Get a clue.
> ...


And yet, the Right has been praising Trump for  the travel ban. The problem with people like you, and the rest of these Trump sheep, you  all got caught throwing spaghetti up against the wall with this apology tour you all are on. So, who do we believe, the WHO, or Trump and his corralled Sheep?  You tell me? Because, according to you, Trump fucked up either way based on your explanation.


----------



## WillPower (Mar 31, 2020)

BWK said:


> Your weakness in attacking me, instead of challenging the substance of the argument is a testament to your own lost cause. You're a loser. Enough said.



Hey won ton ton...you're probably a  captive on a CCP troll farm infesting USMB with lies for a bowl of rice and a couple nice fat sewer roaches to eat each day.   The tip-off is you don't know or understand the American mind....Your pitiful screeds are obviously done through a translator app.  In other words you ain't real, just a filthy, flea-ridden mongrel trying to live another day instead of letting nature have you back for a do-over.  ESAD.


----------



## BWK (Mar 31, 2020)

WillPower said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Your weakness in attacking me, instead of challenging the substance of the argument is a testament to your own lost cause. You're a loser. Enough said.
> ...


  Folks, now this is what a sure enough sore loser looks like right here. He's got that racism down pat with his bowl of rice, probably got his Nazi hate cap on, and so he's ready to go. I'll bet he could have run  Auschwitz better than Heinrich Himmler himself. Go get em tiger.


----------



## BWK (Mar 31, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


It involves factual information. Something you aren't familiar with.


----------



## Markle (Mar 31, 2020)

BWK said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



President Trump was 100% right and WHO was 100% wrong.  Do you enjoy making yourself out to be a fool?  You're doing quite well.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 31, 2020)

BWK said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Chinese communist propaganda is not factual.


----------



## Markle (Mar 31, 2020)

BWK said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 1, 2020)

BWK said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


He's so fucking evil that he makes pillows? You're a low IQ pathetic lowlife.


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 1, 2020)

BWK said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


What is your argument, low IQ dumbass?

In the OP you stupidly claimed that Trump was disinterested in the pandemic, regardless of the fact that he holds press conferences and talks about it every fucking day, you stupid TDS afflicted moron.

THINK!


----------



## Markle (Apr 1, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...



Easy now, asking Progressives to think is pushing things a bit.  They get told what to think by their alphabet media, their talking points and off the go, like little whirling dirvishes!


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Apr 1, 2020)

BWK said:


> As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


trusting China's stats is really foolish


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 1, 2020)

Markle said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


In this time of crisis, idiots should just STFU voluntarily.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 1, 2020)

Trump administration admits the USA will lose between 100,000 to 240,000 US citizens to covid-19 even though they had 3 months warning. That's far in excess of China's 3,316 over the same length of outbreak time even though China didn't have any warning & has 3 times the population. 

Way to go Trump


----------



## luchitociencia (Apr 1, 2020)

The government sucks at this time.

For example, I want to know if recycling centers are open so I can go or just stay home and save a vain trip, and no way to know what agency is open or close.

The government websites are not providing any information of what agency is open and which one is not. Recorded messages giving hours of operation are answering but no confirmation, no special box on screen with a list of open offices or centers, nothing.

Even when my attempt to clean up my house taking materials to recycling is not "essential", the government must provide a list AT FRONT of their offices and agencies available while this so called pandemic is in progress.


----------



## WillPower (Apr 1, 2020)

KissMy said:


> Trump administration admits the USA will lose between 100,000 to 240,000 US citizens to covid-19 even though they had 3 months warning. That's far in excess of China's 3,316 over the same length of outbreak time even though China didn't have any warning & has 3 times the population.
> 
> Way to go Trump



If it's as bad as you say, when can we expect you to be dead?


----------



## KissMy (Apr 1, 2020)

luchitociencia said:


> The government sucks at this time.
> 
> For example, I want to know if recycling centers are open so I can go or just stay home and save a vain trip, and no way to know what agency is open or close.
> 
> ...


Trump caused China to ban importing of recycled materials. So it piled up at our shipping ports, waste companies had to start burying it and stopped collecting recycling, yard waste, furniture, appliances, bulk items, construction materials, etc. Waste companies are also announcing massive rate increases.


----------



## BWK (Apr 1, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


"Crisis?" Trump said it was a hoax and his supporters said it doesn't exist. Believe me, we know who needs to shut up, and it's the idiot running the WH who is first in line.


----------



## BWK (Apr 1, 2020)

WillPower said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Trump administration admits the USA will lose between 100,000 to 240,000 US citizens to covid-19 even though they had 3 months warning. That's far in excess of China's 3,316 over the same length of outbreak time even though China didn't have any warning & has 3 times the population.
> ...


"If it's as bad as you say?" You mean Trump don't you? He is supporting that idea now, because he got his ass taken out to the woodshed for a reality check on the possible numbers. You may want to rethink who "you" is now, so you don't make more of a fool of yourself  than you already have.


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 1, 2020)

BWK said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


You're an idiot.


----------



## BWK (Apr 1, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> ...


You won't be debunking them, so your point is moot.


----------



## WillPower (Apr 1, 2020)

BWK said:


> "Crisis?" Trump said it was a hoax and his supporters said it doesn't exist. Believe me, we know who needs to shut up, and it's the idiot running the WH who is first in line.



Hey won ton ton...that was pretty shaky...did one of your guards bayonet you in the pussy?


----------



## BWK (Apr 1, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


Your colorful non-arguments are always a treat for the intellectually challenged.


----------



## BWK (Apr 1, 2020)

WillPower said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > "Crisis?" Trump said it was a hoax and his supporters said it doesn't exist. Believe me, we know who needs to shut up, and it's the idiot running the WH who is first in line.
> ...


Did you happen to read post #555? If not, you should.


----------



## BWK (Apr 1, 2020)

Lol! These awesome kindergarten level responses by these Trump farts is such a treat aren't they?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Apr 1, 2020)

BWK said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > America is a free country not a communist dictatorship where lock downs and quarantines are enforced in two different ways.  Also you can not trust any numbers coming out of china
> ...



And your worry is about making sure no one knows China Government is lying about their numbers and hiding the truth!

When you have a Government like China Government that arrests those that were warning about the virus then you do not trust anything else that government has to say but you seem to believe them as long as it help you with your hatred for Trump!

Facts are facts and China Government numbers are not to be trusted and if you fully believe their numbers are correct then you will have no issues walking in the infectious region!


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 1, 2020)

BWK said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


^^^
Projection.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Apr 1, 2020)

BWK said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


ooooook the Dems are taking China's side


----------



## BWK (Apr 1, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...


Before the press conferences it was a hoax, it was contained, fifteen cases would go to zero, it will be like a miracle and go away, he knew it was a pandemic before it was declared, his ratings, he knows more than the doctors, etc. Those are his quotes on video. That's the argument that your IQ can't fix. And you know how we know that? Because anyone with an existing IQ, wouldn't have been dumb enough to ask me that question to start with. LOl! What a retarded MF you are.


----------



## Flash (Apr 1, 2020)

BWK said:


> As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Trump Derangement Syndrome mental illness.  You haz it.


----------



## BWK (Apr 1, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...


Facts are facts. Our own media in this country is telling us they are loosening restrictions. So go question our own coverage of the facts before you question China. If you were questioning the facts of China, or my own thread, then don't sit there with your finger up your ass. Go do your own research.


----------



## BWK (Apr 1, 2020)

Flash said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> ...


That's not a counter argument. But it's a damn good surrender. I accept.


----------



## Papageorgio (Apr 1, 2020)

Reports are now claiming that the Chinese knew of the virus as early as October. That they have lied about the numbers infected and the number of deaths. How anyone can trust the Chinese government is beyond me.


----------



## BWK (Apr 1, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...


No, taking the side of facts, which you don't have. That's why every one of your posts reminds us again and again what a loser you are.


----------



## BWK (Apr 1, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> Reports are now claiming that the Chinese knew of the virus as early as October. That they have lied about the numbers infected and the number of deaths. How anyone can trust the Chinese government is beyond me.


It's not about trusting the Chinese government. It's about how they responded to their own crisis. They worked circles around our response, because Trump made a joke of it, and China didn't.  And now its too late for those who have lost their  lives in this country. Can you imagine if Obama had dropped the ball this badly? OMG!


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 1, 2020)

BWK said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...



Not so fast Wu Mao, that's what you said he said. Otherwise you would quote him, or post a link, but you can't, because it does not exist.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 1, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...



No, they're taking their side.


----------



## BWK (Apr 1, 2020)

NYC emergency room doctor on battling coronavirus  This is the result of Trump's ultimate fail of making a joke of this pandemic and not listening to the scientists. He really fucked this up, and there is no telling how many thousands will die.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 1, 2020)

BWK said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



There are no facts in Chinese propaganda. Neither in leftist media that are word for word copy of Chinese media. 

What's next, you gonna tell us that virus is US made and released in Wuhan?


----------



## BWK (Apr 1, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


You and your ilk aren't saying or debating anything. Trolls have no real agenda other than to pretend they have arguments. Facts speak for themselves. You are boring. Scram!


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 1, 2020)

BWK said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


If you post a word salad on USMB while attempting to present an argument, you might be a TDS afflicted moron.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 1, 2020)

BWK said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



There is no debate with liars. With socialists or communists neither.

Because, liars and socialist/communists can't debate, they only spewing propaganda.

Like you did since the OP.

Tell me, why did you skip my previous post to get to this one? I asked you to debate, and you run away.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 1, 2020)

No matter how much you defend Trump. This is Trump FAULT. He is responsible for crippling and death that this country is suffering.  He screwed up big time.

How he handled from the beginning ...... downplayed, hoax hoax hoax followed by tweeting nonsense, impeachment,  conspiracies, pointing fingers, no action.
Are the results we see today.

Why are you people so worried of China? It’s how Trump handled this crisis that matters.

Access to China’s outbreak? February 2020 Trump expelled 60 Chinese journalists. March 17/20 China expelled 3 US major news media Washington Post, New York Times, Wall Street. These people was there covering Asians news they were there last year and years before that. Trump hate these US media but he like it when they were expelled.


----------



## dcbl (Apr 1, 2020)

BWK said:


> *Trump is the ultimate fail for pandemic responses, while China did a great job.*




anyone who actually believes this is an utter fool

China is lying about their numbers, and Trump was taking steps to make things better in the US while everyone else was fretting about the circus N PEACH MINT


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Apr 1, 2020)

BWK said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



What the fuck!?!

I can question why your beloved China Government did not do anything to stop the spread of the virus for nearly two months after they learned about the damn virus!

You do not tell me who I should question and also restrictions are still up because of China Government failure so tell what is next?

The Virus did not originate in China?

China Government never arrested people to hide the fact they were do nothing to slow the virus spread?

China Government claim the first confirm case was Jan and not November?

No, China Government failed and there is nothing you write that will change those facts!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Apr 1, 2020)

BWK said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Yes, facts speak for themselves and they say:

China Government arrested innocent people that warned the World about the virus!

China Government has lied about the numbers they are reporting!

China Government failed to contain the virus and a timeline will back all of China Government failures!

So you are full of it when you proclaim China Government did a great job!


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 1, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> Reports are now claiming that the Chinese knew of the virus as early as October. That they have lied about the numbers infected and the number of deaths. How anyone can trust the Chinese government is beyond me.



I heard as early as September. By November China was in full scale war with coronavirus. While our government caught sleeping and watching what is going on in China. That’s the reason why the pandemic team that he disbanded was created to begin with to react before it hit US. NOT after it hit us.
You are right we cannot trust Chinese numbers but why are you so concerned? We should worry our own numbers. don’t you think. 

This country is heavily intertwined or invested with countries all over the world. If there is an outbreak somewhere at high percentage it can happen here.

It happened that we have an inept amateur president. Results? Look at where and what is happening to this country. We are so screwed. It’s all on Trump


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Apr 1, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Reports are now claiming that the Chinese knew of the virus as early as October. That they have lied about the numbers infected and the number of deaths. How anyone can trust the Chinese government is beyond me.
> ...



How would the Pandemic team had been able to know what was going on when China Government was refusing help when we offered it?


----------



## Desperado (Apr 1, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Reports are now claiming that the Chinese knew of the virus as early as October. That they have lied about the numbers infected and the number of deaths. How anyone can trust the Chinese government is beyond me.
> ...


Fuck you twerp, This would have happened no matter who was President. In fact it was the last 5 Presidents before Trump that allowed our manufacturing to be moved to China because of cheap labor.  Now all our antibiotics are now made in China, and we do not even make penicillin anymore!








						U.S. officials worried about Chinese control of American drug supply
					

"Basically we've outsourced our entire industry to China," retired Brig. Gen. John Adams told NBC News. "That is a strategic vulnerability."




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Wapasha (Apr 1, 2020)

martybegan said:


> You actually believe the numbers coming out of China?


I know right?? That's some funny shit.

Meanwhile, on Jan 14th, 2020, Xi's China was telling the W.H.O. that COVID-19 was not contagious between humans. Two weeks later, President Trump signed a proclamation banning flights from China, and declaring COVID-19 a National Public Health Emergency.


----------



## Wapasha (Apr 1, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> How would the Pandemic team had been able to know what was going on when China Government was refusing help when we offered it?


And... wasn't China taking away press privileges from foreign journalists who were trying to report the truth about the effects of the virus in China


----------



## Markle (Apr 1, 2020)

BWK said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Reports are now claiming that the Chinese knew of the virus as early as October. That they have lied about the numbers infected and the number of deaths. How anyone can trust the Chinese government is beyond me.
> ...


----------



## Markle (Apr 1, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> I heard as early as September. By November China was in full scale war with coronavirus.


----------



## BWK (Apr 1, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


Lol! Look at this idiot who puts his foot in his mouth;  
*[W]hen you have 15 people, and the 15 within a couple of days is going to be down to close to zero, that's a pretty good job we've done."*









						Trump says he knew coronavirus was a pandemic ‘long before’ it was declared
					

President Trump on Tuesday said that he realized that the coronavirus outbreak was a pandemic before the World Health Organization (WHO) labeled it as such last week.




					thehill.com
				












						Trump Supporters Are Now Claiming Coronavirus Doesn’t Exist And Nobody Has Died From It
					

Supporters of Donald Trump are now claiming not only that zero people have died from the coronavirus but that the virus itself doesn't even exist.




					www.politicususa.com
				





Damn, what a loser you are.


----------



## BWK (Apr 1, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Really? Our own media said they are reducing restrictions. What's your counter argument to that?China's Lifting of Restrictions Has Worked, Flu Expert Says


----------



## BWK (Apr 1, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Trump fucked this up royally, despite what you think happened in China. China is lifting some restrictions, which means their response was much better. China's Lifting of Restrictions Has Worked, Flu Expert Says


----------



## Markle (Apr 1, 2020)

BWK said:


> Facts are facts. Our own media in this country is telling us they are loosening restrictions. So go question our own coverage of the facts before you question China. If you were questioning the facts of China, or my own thread, then don't sit there with your finger up your ass. Go do your own research.



REAL research as opposed to your wishful thinking for bad things to happen to our country.  Why?

*U.S. Intel Confirms China Hid Severity of Coronavirus Outbreak *
EDWIN MORA1 Apr 20, 2020  3:44

Communist officials in China have hidden the severity of the coronavirus outbreak within their borders, under-reporting both total cases and fatalities linked to the disease, the U.S. intelligence community reportedly confirmed in a classified report to the White House.
Wuhan, the capital of China’s Hubei province, is the birthplace of the novel coronavirus illness (COVID-19).

During the early stages of the epidemic in China that was later deemed a global pandemic by the World Health Organization (WHO), Beijing hid the extent of the viral outbreak, muzzling and jailing whistleblowers and critics in a move that allowed the disease to gain a firm foothold across the world.
Citing three officials familiar with the classified report issued by the American intelligence community, Bloomberg revealed on Wednesday:


> The officials asked not to be identified because the report is secret and declined to detail its contents. But the thrust, they said, is that China’s public reporting on cases and deaths is intentionally incomplete. Two of the officials said the report concludes that China’s numbers are fake.The report was received by the White House last week, one of the officials said.


Health officials detected the first case of the coronavirus in China in mid-November 2019. Yet, the Asian giant has publicly reported fewer cases and fatalities than the United States, where officials diagnosed the first person with coronavirus in late January.









						U.S. Intel Confirms China Hid Severity of Coronavirus Outbreak
					

China hid the severity of the coronavirus outbreak within their borders, under-reporting total cases and fatalities linked to the disease.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Desperado (Apr 1, 2020)

BWK said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


then do us all a favor and move your ass to China


----------



## BWK (Apr 1, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


That's so stupid. Taking sides is not what this thread is about. You are a liar.


----------



## BWK (Apr 1, 2020)

Markle said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Facts are facts. Our own media in this country is telling us they are loosening restrictions. So go question our own coverage of the facts before you question China. If you were questioning the facts of China, or my own thread, then don't sit there with your finger up your ass. Go do your own research.
> ...


      I could care less whether China hid the severity of the Coronavirus or not. What my OP is about involves their response to contain it, and Trump fucked that up on so many fronts, we can't even keep up how many different ways he did that. And he is still doing it today, because Trump could care less.


----------



## lantern2814 (Apr 1, 2020)

China did a great job? Well it is easy to drop your number of cases when you just kill everybody you think is infected. Anybody believing anything coming out of there is a special kind of stupid.


----------



## Markle (Apr 1, 2020)

BWK said:


> I could care less whether China hid the severity of the Coronavirus or not. What my OP is about involves their response to contain it, and Trump fucked that up on so many fronts, we can't even keep up how many different ways he did that. And he is still doing it today, because Trump could care less.



Translated, you proudly continue to post your ignorance.

You must feel so smug.


----------



## Papageorgio (Apr 1, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Reports are now claiming that the Chinese knew of the virus as early as October. That they have lied about the numbers infected and the number of deaths. How anyone can trust the Chinese government is beyond me.
> ...


So you heard about Covid-19 in September? Do you have a link? The reports from China claimed the end of December and the virus was not named until WHO named it in January.


----------



## Theowl32 (Apr 1, 2020)

*China Concealed Extent of Virus Outbreak, U.S. Intelligence Says*
Nick Wadhams and Jennifer Jacobs
BloombergApril 1, 2020, 1:21 PM EDT




(Bloomberg) -- China has concealed the extent of the coronavirus outbreak in its country, under-reporting both total cases and deaths it’s suffered from the disease, the U.S. intelligence community concluded in a classified report to the White House, according to three U.S. officials.
The officials asked not to be identified because the report is secret, and they declined to detail its contents. But the thrust, they said, is that China’s public reporting on cases and deaths is intentionally incomplete. Two of the officials said the report concludes that China’s numbers are fake.
The report was received by the White House last week, one of the officials said.
The outbreak began in China’s Hubei province in late 2019, but the country has publicly reported only about 82,000 cases and 3,300 deaths, according to data compiled by Johns Hopkins University. That compares to more than 189,000 cases and more than 4,000 deaths in the U.S., which has the largest publicly reported outbreak in the world.
Communications staff at the White House and the Chinese embassy in Washington didn’t immediately respond to requests for comment.
“The reality is that we could have been better off if China had been more forthcoming,” Vice President Mike Pence said Wednesday on CNN. “What appears evident now is that long before the world learned in December that China was dealing with this, and maybe as much as a month earlier than that, that the outbreak was real in China.

-----‐----

We should be preparing ourselves for armageddon. It is what is next and the op is a clear example of the enemy of truth.

Better pick a side


----------



## Markle (Apr 1, 2020)

BWK said:


> I could care less whether China hid the severity of the Coronavirus or not. What my OP is about involves their response to contain it, and Trump fucked that up on so many fronts, we can't even keep up how many different ways he did that. And he is still doing it today, because Trump could care less.



In other words, and no one is surprised, you "could care less" about FACTS.

*Second Wave: A County In Central China Is Locked Down Because Of New Coronavirus Cases*
JOHN SEXTONPosted at 5:01 pm on April 1, 2020
[...]
Henan province in central China has taken the drastic measure of putting a mid-sized county in total lockdown as authorities try to fend off a second coronavirus wave in the midst of a push to revive the economy.

Curfew-like measures came into effect on Tuesday in Jia county, near the city of Pingdingshan, with the area’s roughly 600,000 residents told to stay home, according to a notice on the country’s official microblog account…

All businesses have been shut down, except utilities, medical suppliers, logistics companies and food processing firms. All shops except supermarkets, hospitals, food markets, petrol stations, pharmacies and hotels have been closed.
[...]








						Second wave: A county in central China is locked down because of new coronavirus cases
					






					hotair.com


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 1, 2020)

Desperado said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...





Desperado said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Really? What is penicillin or manufacturing has anything to do with Trump ineptness? 

That is true it could happened no matter who is the president.
Its how he handled at the start is what makes the difference.
No matter how much you defend Trump. He fucked this up big time. If I’m wrong. Look at the results facts are facts.


----------



## BWK (Apr 1, 2020)

Markle said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > I could care less whether China hid the severity of the Coronavirus or not. What my OP is about involves their response to contain it, and Trump fucked that up on so many fronts, we can't even keep up how many different ways he did that. And he is still doing it today, because Trump could care less.
> ...


Good! Then they are doing a good job. Trump could learn a thing or two about how the Chinese do it. Because, under Trump's leadership, he's more worried about his stock portfolio and tax deductions for strip joints.


----------



## BWK (Apr 1, 2020)

Markle said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > I could care less whether China hid the severity of the Coronavirus or not. What my OP is about involves their response to contain it, and Trump fucked that up on so many fronts, we can't even keep up how many different ways he did that. And he is still doing it today, because Trump could care less.
> ...


That's not an argument challenging any facts, but a failure on your part to lock horns, with the facts from the OP.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 1, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


No I don’t have a link. 
Like I posted many many times. About 85% of my consumables are made in China since 1995. I’ve been to China many many times and so with neighboring countries. Last time I was there was February 25 to March 9, 2019.

ALL of you I mean ALL of you Trump supporters make up your mind. You don’t trust the numbers coming from China. I do NOT trust those numbers and the dates. 

What makes you think those dates are accurate? What makes you think this has not happened a lot sooner than they broadcast?
Countries like China, Philippines, Vietnam, Malaysia people died there with different kind of illnesses. What made you think they knew it’s the virus? They don’t have the health care systems that we have.


That doesn’t matter. It’s how Trump fucked this up. Very poor, pure stupidity and ignorance by Trump administration.


.


----------



## BWK (Apr 1, 2020)

Theowl32 said:


> *China Concealed Extent of Virus Outbreak, U.S. Intelligence Says*
> Nick Wadhams and Jennifer Jacobs
> BloombergApril 1, 2020, 1:21 PM EDT
> 
> ...



China concealing it or not is worth teats on a bo hog. Trumps retarded redneck base think they can mask Trumps failures against China concealing the virus. Trump and his bad decisions to make a joke of this virus for two months has cost US lives. Period! It's how we respond and act in our own country that matters. Trump has been backpedaling off his failures for a week now, and he still doesn't get it, or care. He's still campaigning off this virus. He is one sick fuck. I will bet my life that when this thing turns a corner for the better and there are only 20,000 deaths for example, he'll claim victory, and that will be his campaign pitch. When in reality, he fiddled around for two months lying about this virus. What a pos.


----------



## depotoo (Apr 1, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...











						China Concealed Extent of Virus Outbreak, U.S. Intelligence Says
					

China has concealed the extent of the coronavirus outbreak in its country, under-reporting both total cases and deaths it’s suffered from the disease, the U.S. intelligence community concluded in a classified report to the White House, according to three U.S. officials.




					www.bloomberg.com
				



Sometimes hearts get broken.  I am sure the Chinese are great, but not their leadership.


----------



## BWK (Apr 1, 2020)

Desperado said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Why should I leave? Trump is the illegal president. I am not. He needs to go. He is the one who hates America. Look at how he set us up for genocide, and sold us out to Russia.


----------



## BWK (Apr 1, 2020)

depotoo said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Much better than Trump's leadership with all his royal fuck ups. And boy howdy did he do some fucking up. And still is. Every day it's something new with that loser.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Apr 1, 2020)

lantern2814 said:


> China did a great job? Well it is easy to drop your number of cases when you just kill everybody you think is infected. Anybody believing anything coming out of there is a special kind of stupid.



No, it is easy to drop the number when China Government does not report it numbers until January,  silence all news about it unless they approve the storyline, arrest all the doctor's that did the whistleblowing and have their trolls try to write misinformation while denying the timeline of events!

Only a moron would believe China Government did a great job and this board is seeing it damn share!


----------



## depotoo (Apr 1, 2020)

BWK said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Yeah, we know you carry a torch for China.  Got it.








						Chinese doctor who first raised the alarm over COVID-19 vanishes
					

Ai Fen, the Wuhan-based doctor who first warned about the threat of COVID-19 has gone missing.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 1, 2020)

Theowl32 said:


> *China Concealed Extent of Virus Outbreak, U.S. Intelligence Says*
> Nick Wadhams and Jennifer Jacobs
> BloombergApril 1, 2020, 1:21 PM EDT
> 
> ...


What did I just said? We have intelligence and spies all over the world. This is nothing new..

It’s how Trump reacted downplayed the crisis makes the difference.


----------



## BWK (Apr 1, 2020)

depotoo said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...


That's a chicken shit response, minus an intelligent counter argument. You're a loser.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 1, 2020)

BWK said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


He is also worried of his ratings better than the Bachelor.
He blamed Obama for leaving the shelves empty 3 years after he is in the office. Talking about dorky.


----------



## BWK (Apr 1, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > China did a great job? Well it is easy to drop your number of cases when you just kill everybody you think is infected. Anybody believing anything coming out of there is a special kind of stupid.
> ...


Only a moron would believe the US is doing a good job compared to China, when Trump spent two months making up jokes and lies about it. What he has said the last few days is a 180 compared to what he has been saying for two months. Somebody finally took his lying ass out to the wood shed and told him he had to finally be straight with the American people. That fucking scum bag.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Apr 1, 2020)

BWK said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Dumbest answer in the history of the Universe!

Trump won the Electoral College, so he is the legal President but nice to see you want to change the topic because of your failure to convince people China Government did not fail seeing they allowed the spread of the virus around the World!

Imagine if Trump arrested whistleblowers, lied to the who and waited nearly two months before ordering a quarantine where the virus started like China Government did!?!

Also imagine destroying all data so the WHO can not discover what really happened like China Government did!?!

I mean just imagine that and you are so damn proud of China Government, so did they allow your family to eat today after all the lies you told?


----------



## Markle (Apr 1, 2020)

BWK said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



*Secret intel confirms China lied about coronavirus*
By M. Dowling
April 1, 2020

According to Bloomberg, three United States intelligence officials familiar with a classified report sent to the White House last week indicates that China severely mishandled the coronavirus pandemic. China officials inaccurately reported the total deaths and the total number of individuals infected.

The Chinese government tried to place the blame on the U.S. military.

Bloomberg reported that China concealed the extent of the virus outbreak and under-reported total cases and deaths, according to three US Officials.

The officials asked not to be identified because the report is secret, and they declined to detail its contents. But the thrust, they said, is that China’s public reporting on cases and deaths is intentionally incomplete. Two of the officials said the report concludes that China’s numbers are fake.

WOW! Shocker!

Isn’t that what we have been saying?? We didn’t need intelligence officials to state the obvious.

After China banned U.S. reporters, they claimed there were no new cases of the virus. It was either a miracle or a lie. The evidence slipping out of China strongly suggested it was a lie.

As a result of China’s despicable actions, we could lose 200,000 Americans to this disease and our economy will be devastated.









						Secret intel confirms China lied about coronavirus
					

According to Bloomberg, three United States intelligence officials familiar with a classified report sent to the White House last week indicates that China severely mishandled the coronavirus pandemic. China officials inaccurately reported the total deaths and the total number of individuals...




					www.independentsentinel.com
				



[...]


----------



## depotoo (Apr 1, 2020)

BWK said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


No, the loser is the one that refuses to face the facts, not media created crap.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Apr 1, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > *China Concealed Extent of Virus Outbreak, U.S. Intelligence Says*
> ...



Just like Mayor de Blasio of New York at the end of January and the beginning of February, so if Trump is a failure so is those like de Blasio!

So let be clear China Government is at fault for the virus and not Trump, de Blasio or Santa fucking Claus!


----------



## Markle (Apr 1, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> No I don’t have a link.



So like all Progressives, LYING is something you just take naturally.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 1, 2020)

Wapasha said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > How would the Pandemic team had been able to know what was going on when China Government was refusing help when we offered it?
> ...



Yes and No. I already posted this. March 17/20 China ordered 3 US media to pack.They were there last year and years before that. Pompeo reacted angrily against the Chinese government. Trump reacted differently likes it because US media are his enemies.  
Month before that Trump ordered 60 Chinese journalists to pack. Bottom line China retaliated.


----------



## Markle (Apr 1, 2020)

BWK said:


> Much better than Trump's leadership with all his royal fuck ups. And boy howdy did he do some fucking up. And still is. Every day it's something new with that loser.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 1, 2020)

Markle said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > No I don’t have a link.
> ...





Bruce_T_Laney said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...


It doesn’t matter what de Blasio or Santa said.

It’s howTrump handled, downplayed, hoax hoax hoax, impeachment, pointing fingers the crisis.
And I DONT FUCKING LIE. I post based from my experience, facts and reality. ALL my post.
.


----------



## BWK (Apr 1, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


Trump is a coward who blames everyone but himself while making a joke of this pandemic. He is the worst leader this country has ever known. This is the most disgraceful and unprecedented period in our history as we witness a pure madman who cares nothing about anything but himself, while pretending to run a country. It is so unbelievably pathetic.


----------



## BWK (Apr 1, 2020)

Markle said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Much better than Trump's leadership with all his royal fuck ups. And boy howdy did he do some fucking up. And still is. Every day it's something new with that loser.


Don't you ever get tired of being a dumb duck decoy for Trump? You couldn't debate a fly on the wall if you had to. Pitiful!


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 1, 2020)

depotoo said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


The difference between us and them is they are scared of their governments. Asians are more compliance than us. 
3 months since the crisis started people are dying and getting sick. Yet as we speak we are still FIGHTING with people to stay home. That’s our nature. Governor of Florida just ordered people to stay home. TODAY.


In Asia there’s no such thing as pedestrian right of way. It’s the vehicle right of way or you will get run over. For over 20 years I have not heard or seen someone got run over. Maybe I missed it.. Here in California alone almost every day people got run over.  
 I’ve seen Asians jumping or climbing up a jeepney or bus while in motion.


Here we have sign BEWARE OF DOGS. In China no such thing. but  Dogs Beware.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 1, 2020)

BWK said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Agree 100%.


----------



## BWK (Apr 1, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


They have absolutely nothing to debate. Their responses are so damn stupid and kindergarten. This is like trying to reason with day care children. They totally suck at all levels of debate, intelligence, and maturity. It's truly amazing to watch so many of these Trump apologists act like total nitwits. They are so incapacitated to counter any subject of fact with any semblance of coherent logic, decency, or intelligence, it begs the question, what dumpster did these folks crawl out of?


----------



## BWK (Apr 1, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Yea, that governor of Florida, what a piece of work he is. No telling how many are infected down there right now?


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 1, 2020)

BWK said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...



Actually I feel sorry for these people. Logic, intelligence, maturity, facts, decency are ALL missing. Im very disgusted.

.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 1, 2020)

BWK said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...


He only did it because he was under pressure.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 1, 2020)

Someone mentioned here and I forgot which  post number.

Chinese government did not let American doctors help in China during the outbreak. They also make sure WHO doctors don’t consist of any Americans. That is true.

WHY? Chinese government is not pissed at Americans but Trump treated them as enemy before the outbreak. Trade War is double whammy for the Chinese, lots of Chinese lost their businesses, jobs and livelihood that will never recover.


----------



## Papageorgio (Apr 1, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



You claimed you heard about this in September. WHO didn’t have a name for the virus until January. Seems to me your timeline is off.


----------



## Markle (Apr 1, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



You and BWK look at LYING as a competitive sport between the two of you.  Then two of you both feign indignation when you are called on your childish games.


----------



## Markle (Apr 1, 2020)

BWK said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


----------



## Markle (Apr 1, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> WHY? Chinese government is not pissed at Americans but Trump treated them as enemy before the outbreak. Trade War is double whammy for the Chinese, lots of Chinese lost their businesses, jobs and livelihood that will never recover.



Ẃhy do you believe that we should stand by and do nothing as China steals our
intellectual-property and dumps products on our market?


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 1, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Read my post again. Don’t stare at it.

Why is the name so important? Why should the name made the time lines? You said October you don’t even have any single contact in China. I did not question you. I said September because of what the Chinese people told me based from what they observed. Especially they don’t trust their government are telling them.

I heavily emphasized I don’t trust the Chinese government numbers. I said I don’t trust the dates that Chinese government are spewing. 
so What part of your ignorance that you don’t understand?


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 1, 2020)

Markle said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > WHY? Chinese government is not pissed at Americans but Trump treated them as enemy before the outbreak. Trade War is double whammy for the Chinese, lots of Chinese lost their businesses, jobs and livelihood that will never recover.
> ...


You probably the most dishonest posters I’ve ever encountered. I don’t fucking lie like you. This is the reason I don’t want to waste my time with idiots like you.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 1, 2020)

Markle said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...





Papageorgio said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


You totally loss me here Papa. I just don’t understand your rebuttal. 
what do you want me to say? I agree with the Chinese numbers? I never said that. I should also agree with their dates? My answer just like what I posted NO.

Meaning I don’t trust Chinese numbers and dates. AND YOU ARE TRYING TO DISAGREE WITH ME? Where do you belong?


----------



## Markle (Apr 1, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> You probably the most dishonest posters I’ve ever encountered. I don’t fucking lie like you. This is the reason I don’t want to waste my time with idiots like you.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 1, 2020)

Markle said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


Go to hell retard.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 1, 2020)

BWK said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


Exactly. 100% example of that is this low class Markle.


----------



## Markle (Apr 1, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> You probably the most dishonest posters I’ve ever encountered. I don’t fucking lie like you. This is the reason I don’t want to waste my time with idiots like you.



Is this NOT your post?  A flat out LIE!

*"I heard as early as September. By November China was in full scale war with coronavirus. *While our government caught sleeping and watching what is going on in China. That’s the reason why the pandemic team that he disbanded was created to begin with to react before it hit US. NOT after it hit us.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 2, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Great job, China!


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 2, 2020)

BWK said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Those links are not even close to your claim.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 2, 2020)

BWK said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Your op proves nothing because china is a lying dictatorship 

we will never know how many chinese died but its bound to be in the millions

and they have reopened the wet markets in wuhan so so wuhanvirus II could arrive any time in the furure


----------



## Markle (Apr 2, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


----------



## BWK (Apr 2, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


That's not a counter argument. But it is a response of desperation. Because China is a communist country, has nothing to do with their swift and proficient response. How do we know? Quarantine restrictions are slowly being lifted and it's on video. So you are full of shit.


----------



## Claudette (Apr 2, 2020)

martybegan said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> ...



Of course the dipshit does. He hasn't figured out that China has lied its ass off about how many have died and what they are doing to stop the spread. 

You can't cure dumbass.


----------



## BWK (Apr 2, 2020)

Claudette said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


 These Trump toads and their desperate attempts at a counter argument. It truly is a sight to see. These toads haven't got enough sense to watch the news to figure out that restrictions are being lifted, so the evidence of "stopping the spread" is on video and in the media. Trump supporters are so unbelievably stupid.


----------



## BWK (Apr 2, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


That's not a counter argument based on any documentation. How are the links not even close? If you can't answer, then you are a liar. Prove your point. Don't pedal bs.


----------



## BWK (Apr 2, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


So am I, because it is a testament of how far this country has fallen, by having Trump. Ignorance from these folks is off the charts. And as a result of that ignorance, they present cult like qualities with their obsession over Trump. They are in constant defense mode with their apology tour for him, and yet, cannot provide one single element of a coherent, logical, substantive, argument that gives Trump any credibility or value at all. Nothing! Everything they say good about Trump, is totally made up, as if the goblins in their heads are telling them to just make shit up as they go. It's remarkable to see so many of these Trump cultists continue to do the same exact thing.


----------



## BWK (Apr 2, 2020)

Markle said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


We'll, you haven't debunked anything that closely resembles intelligent debate yet. As a matter of fact, you haven't debated anything. You are too juvenile to engage in a mature debate. Kindergarten is your home. Do yourself a big favor and go back to it. How you aren't embarrassed by these kindergarten  type responses of yours is beyond me?


----------



## Claudette (Apr 2, 2020)

BWK said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Oh you mean the LSM that is so busy trying to make the news that they don't report it?? That news??

You sure are stupid and a laugh a minute. LOL


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 2, 2020)

BWK said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Because china is a dictatorship with an iron grip on information nothing they say can be taken at face value


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Apr 2, 2020)

BWK said:


> As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moron. Communists ALWAYS tell the truth. Lord you need help.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 2, 2020)

652 posts and we are still dealing with the rash of TDS threads from left wing morons.

What the fuck ?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 2, 2020)

The OP has his head up Xi Jinping's ass.


----------



## lantern2814 (Apr 2, 2020)

BWK said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



President Xi approves of your message. You may assume your usual kneeling position.


----------



## Markle (Apr 2, 2020)

BWK said:


> That's not a counter argument. But it is a response of desperation. Because China is a communist country, *has nothing to do with their swift and proficient response.* How do we know? Quarantine restrictions are slowly being lifted and it's on video. So you are full of shit.


----------



## BWK (Apr 2, 2020)

JustAGuy1 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> ...


Are you in a position to counter any of the information? Of course not! Go back into your hole. Your post was worthless.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 2, 2020)

BWK said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



I debated these assholes. All of these are liars weak posters. They bombarded you with  mis information from unknown media. Then pictures to express their weakness. I think it’s just a waste of my time dealing with these low class. I have a suspicion political chic, Markle and easy are the same person.

Trump is corrupt, unfit, dishonest, liars and worst US president ever.
.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 2, 2020)

BWK said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Your claim is that Trump said coronavirus is a hoax. None of those links confirms that, except that your claim is a lie.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 3, 2020)

Trump didn’t heed the warnings of his briefers: because he believed Xi Jingpeng more than he believed the US intelligence community. We spend $82 Billion a year for intel that Trump ignored. Same as Bush did pre-9/11.

Trump - “We have it totally under control”...“It’s one person coming in from China. We have it under control. It’s going to be just fine”...“I do. I do. I have a great relationship with President Xi,” said Trump, addressing a question about whether he’s concerned about transparency in China. “The relationship is very good.”

The CDC on Tuesday said a resident of Snohomish County, Washington, who was returning from China on Jan. 15 was diagnosed with the Wuhan coronavirus.

This weekend, the CDC and Homeland Security began screening people traveling to major airports in California and New York from Wuhan, China, where the outbreak is believed to have started. Health officials have also confirmed cases in Thailand, South Korea, Japan and Taiwan.


----------



## MindWars (Apr 3, 2020)

Yeah they will a great job giving you stupid asses fending for the the VIRUS because those mask you assholes buy best hope they aren't from this batch lmfao!!!









						Confirmed! China Launched COVID-19 To Take Down The Western World
					

Alex Jones covers that Corona-virus test kits have been found contaminated with the COVID-19 while countries around the world are returning faulty substandard and contaminated PPE which originated from China




					banned.video


----------



## KissMy (Apr 3, 2020)

We only have half the doctors person as the other developed countries because Ronald Reaganomics slashed loans to medical students. Enjoy gasping for air before you die.


----------



## Markle (Apr 3, 2020)

KissMy said:


> We only have half the doctors person as the other developed countries because Ronald Reaganomics slashed loans to medical students. Enjoy gasping for air before you die.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 4, 2020)

KissMy said:


> Trump didn’t heed the warnings of his briefers: because he believed Xi Jingpeng more than he believed the US intelligence community. We spend $82 Billion a year for intel that Trump ignored. Same as Bush did pre-9/11.
> 
> Trump - “We have it totally under control”...“It’s one person coming in from China. We have it under control. It’s going to be just fine”...“I do. I do. I have a great relationship with President Xi,” said Trump, addressing a question about whether he’s concerned about transparency in China. “The relationship is very good.”
> 
> ...



And on January 14, WHO said that coronavirus is not transmitted from person to person. Media followed that disinformation from China, and encouraged people to go on with their normal lives.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 4, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Trump didn’t heed the warnings of his briefers: because he believed Xi Jingpeng more than he believed the US intelligence community. We spend $82 Billion a year for intel that Trump ignored. Same as Bush did pre-9/11.
> ...


World Health Organization (WHO) Director-General Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus said that some countries deemed the coronavirus threat “less worthy of the best efforts to contain it” because those who are most affected are senior or older people.

"If anything is going to hurt the world, it is moral decay. And not taking the death of the elderly or the senior citizens as a serious issue is moral decay,” said Ghebreyesus. “Any individual, whatever age, any human being matters.”

Ghebreyesus said the WHO declared a pandemic because of the speed and scale of transmission of the virus and the “lack of political commitment in some countries to control it, despite our frequent warnings.”  He declined to name the countries that did not act quickly or drastically enough to contain the spread of COVID-19. However, the United States is thought to be among them.

The WHO recommends countries contain the virus by finding, isolating, testing and treating every person known to come into contact with an infected person. The WHO says mitigation, including social distancing strategies, is not enough. It has taken weeks for the U.S. government to provide state and local public health authorities with test kits to identify those who are infected by the virus and people who came in contact with the infected.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 5, 2020)

*430,000 People Have Traveled From China to U.S. *
Since Chinese officials disclosed the outbreak of a mysterious pneumonialike illness to international health officials on New Year’s Eve, at least 430,000 people have arrived in the United States on direct flights from China, including nearly 40,000 in the two months after President Trump imposed restrictions on such travel, according to an analysis of data collected in both countries. There were 1,300 direct flights to 17 cities before President Trump’s travel restrictions.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 5, 2020)

KissMy said:


> *430,000 People Have Traveled From China to U.S. *
> Since Chinese officials disclosed the outbreak of a mysterious pneumonialike illness to international health officials on New Year’s Eve, at least 430,000 people have arrived in the United States on direct flights from China, including nearly 40,000 in the two months after President Trump imposed restrictions on such travel, according to an analysis of data collected in both countries. There were 1,300 direct flights to 17 cities before President Trump’s travel restrictions.



"disclosed"

LOL

Why they were covering up its outbreak? Why they (China and WHO) were saying there is no human to human transition, as of mid January?


----------



## KissMy (Apr 5, 2020)

Markle said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > We only have half the doctors person as the other developed countries because Ronald Reaganomics slashed loans to medical students. Enjoy gasping for air before you die.


----------



## okfine (Apr 8, 2020)

BWK said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


China is somewhat ending/lifting their lockdown. Maybe too early. A lot of concern regarding a "second wave" is just that, concerning. The world will be watching China's decision very close. We have a dangerous President who, at nothing but foolish, has the same mentality about lifting. 15 to 0.









						China gets mixed results in its attempt to lift lockdown
					

Some venues that had reopened were told by the government to close yet again




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 8, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Trump didn’t heed the warnings of his briefers: because he believed Xi Jingpeng more than he believed the US intelligence community. We spend $82 Billion a year for intel that Trump ignored. Same as Bush did pre-9/11.
> ...


Any link there Americano? LINKY LINKY? 
.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 8, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



I already posted it few times earlier... You can look it up yourself too.





First US COVID-19 case flew from China to Seattle on January 15, 2020, a day after above WHO's tweet.
China hid the truth just long enough to make sure all the other countries in the world would be as hobbled by this as they would be.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 8, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


First US COVID-19 case flew from China to the USA December 29th 2019. Trump had much more info available to him than the garbage China & WHO put out. Why would Trump listen to the enemy or WHO that we only pay $130 million, when our $81 billion a year intelligence agency gave Trump the correct info and he ignored it like Bush did before 9/11.

Trump & Republicans are looking for scapegoats.


----------



## Markle (Apr 8, 2020)

KissMy said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Not disappointed to see that you are still...


----------



## satrebil (Apr 8, 2020)

BWK said:


> As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have any idea what China has been doing to it's people during this crisis? The fuck is wrong with you...


----------



## BWK (Apr 8, 2020)

satrebil said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> ...


Lifting the quarantine. WTF is wrong with you?


----------



## BWK (Apr 8, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


Not in this lifetime.


----------



## BWK (Apr 8, 2020)

okfine said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


I agree. Stay tuned.


----------



## BWK (Apr 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Our own media is reporting it dumb ass.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 8, 2020)

okfine said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...



Well here's a picture from just this last weekend from a Chinese tourist area. The idiots apparently want a second wave.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 8, 2020)

BWK said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Take you personal insults and stick them up your ass

china has an iron grip on information

if you believe what  they say you are very gullible


----------



## BWK (Apr 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


And you have an iron fist for your own ignorance and stupidity. I don't believe what they say. I believe what our country says.


----------



## okfine (Apr 8, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Is the guy in the white hat taking a hit?


----------



## satrebil (Apr 8, 2020)

BWK said:


> satrebil said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



You mean after they lied to the world about the scope of the infection, "disappeared" whistle-blowers, rounded up families by force, and welded entire apartment buildings shut leaving everyone inside to die?

It comes as no shock to me you leftists admire such things. What a good little commie you are.


----------



## BWK (Apr 8, 2020)

satrebil said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > satrebil said:
> ...


Left them to die? That's funny, I saw footage of them coming out. Face it, what they did worked, and Trump doesn't have the balls to do what we need to do to isolate this pandemic. You care more about communism than people's lives.


----------



## satrebil (Apr 8, 2020)

BWK said:


> satrebil said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



You saw the SURVIVORS come out. You conveniently ignored the body bags. 

But hey if that's the kind of country you want to live in I'm sure the Chicoms will welcome you with open arms. They adore bootlickers.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 8, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Americano.
We Americans knew China is communist country.
We Americans knew that they are very secretive.

We Americans knew that they cannot be trusted.
So why are these excuses? Are our government incompetent? Yes. That we don’t know what is going on in China that we cannot make our own decisions?

Your excuses for Trump are...... China is not telling us the truth, WHO lied. You do know that we have CIA all over the world. Right?

WE Americans knew there is a virus crisis in China as far back as November. China is a very huge country first CV reported cases as early as December in Wuhan according to China. Chinese eat bats, chicken and sea foods all over the country how do we know Chinese  are already dying somewhere way before that? We are not even hearing with the Chinese Muslims. 

We lock our border with China Jan. 30 while flights still on going.

Sadly January - February till middle of March Trump and his gangster at Fox continued to downplayed the crisis...

While China is on full scale war with CV. January February Trump didn’t do anything 

January February Match Trump very busy finger pointing ........ April still finger pointing. God damn that finger.
.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 8, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



WHO confirmed Chinese lie, and WHO should've been organization that should be trusted. The same organization that rejected Taiwan's warning because of China pressure.

We closed our borders before Europe did, even our number of cases were not even close to European. Trump reacted based on information he had from his advisers.

That tweet from WHO was on January, 14. First case of COVID-19 was in Seattle on January 15, while we still thought that info from WHO is correct, no human-to-human transition. 

Trump downplaying crisis? Let's see... Borders closed, no flights as of beginning of February. But on March 2nd...






February 9th, NYC health commissioner...


How about Pelosi...


----------



## BWK (Apr 8, 2020)

‘Admission of failure:’ Chris Hayes on Trump saying the virus should soon be forgotten  Trump is an unbelievable failure.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 8, 2020)

Covid-19 came to the USA December 29, 2019 the same day XI told Trump about it.


----------



## Oldestyle (Apr 8, 2020)

BWK said:


> As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, China GAVE the world this virus and hid how bad it was.  Why you think they're "admirable" for that I don't have the faintest clue!


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 8, 2020)

BWK said:


> ‘Admission of failure:’ Chris Hayes on Trump saying the virus should soon be forgotten  Trump is an unbelievable failure.



Chris Hayes? 

Wait, who?


----------



## KissMy (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


When you say “our country” do you mean America or china?

America is a very open society and it would be impossible to carry out a coverup on such a massive scale

but china is a dictatorship with an iron grip on information


----------



## KissMy (Apr 9, 2020)

JPMorgan pressured its traders to come into work despite a coronavirus outbreak on its Midtown trading floor, a new report alleges — and now nearly two dozen traders are sick and another 65 are in quarantine.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 9, 2020)

*December 31, 2019 - China investigates SARS-like virus as dozens struck by pneumonia*


----------



## Markle (Apr 9, 2020)

KissMy said:


> JPMorgan pressured its traders to come into work despite a coronavirus outbreak on its Midtown trading floor, a new report alleges — and now nearly two dozen traders are sick and another 65 are in quarantine.



How is that the fault of President Donald Trump?


----------



## Markle (Apr 9, 2020)

KissMy said:


> *December 31, 2019 - China investigates SARS-like virus as dozens struck by pneumonia*



Published February 1, 2020
*China slams Trump's coronavirus travel limits: 'Not a gesture of goodwill'*
By Joe McDonald, Sam McNeil | Associated Press
[...]
On Friday, the United States declared a public health emergency and President Donald Trump and an order barring entry to foreign nationals, other than immediate family of American citizens and permanent residents, who visited China within the last 14 days, which scientists say is the virus’s longest incubation period.

*'Unfriendly comments'*
China criticized the U.S. controls, which it said contradicted the WHO’s appeal to avoid travel bans, and “unfriendly comments” that Beijing was failing to cooperate.

“Just as the WHO recommended against travel restrictions, the U.S. rushed to go in the opposite way. Certainly not a gesture of goodwill,” said foreign ministry spokeswoman Hua Chunying.

*WHO Secretary-General Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus said in Geneva that despite the emergency declaration, there is “no reason for measures that unnecessarily interfere with international travel and trade.”*
[...]
China slams Trump's coronavirus travel limits: 'Not a gesture of goodwill'


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 9, 2020)

Markle said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > JPMorgan pressured its traders to come into work despite a coronavirus outbreak on its Midtown trading floor, a new report alleges — and now nearly two dozen traders are sick and another 65 are in quarantine.
> ...


----------



## LuckyDuck (Apr 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you address your friends, you most likely refer to them as Comrade, while extolling the benefits of the proletariat.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


"China did a great job"

Could be the stupidest post on these boards. Congratulations. You have overtaken JoeB as the dumbest person on these boards.


----------



## BWK (Apr 9, 2020)

LuckyDuck said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> ...


I'm not a communist like you and your leader, who goes out of his way to silence free speech and the truth.


----------



## BWK (Apr 9, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > ‘Admission of failure:’ Chris Hayes on Trump saying the virus should soon be forgotten  Trump is an unbelievable failure.
> ...


Your failures as always, never disappoint.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Praise China once more please. The same country that unleashed this disease in the world and then tried to hide its impact and is now lying about how many died. LOL. You’re such a fat, foreign troll.

As you said “China did everything right”. Idiot.


----------



## BWK (Apr 9, 2020)

Oldestyle said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> ...


They have done a thousand times better at containing it with over a billion people in their country. And look at us. Trump has fucked this up for three months straight. He's a loser.


----------



## BWK (Apr 9, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


If they lied about how many died, great. Now show us the documented numbers, or you are lying instead of China.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Actually they have not. You’re such a fat liar. You believe the Earth is flat too m, I bet.

“China did everything right”. You’re a stupid idiot.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Show you numbers that they are hiding? Please say one more time that “China did everything right”. Idiot 





__





						Stacks of urns in Wuhan raise doubts about China's official virus toll
					

The long lines of bereaved family members outside funeral homes in Wuhan have renewed questions about the true scale of coronavirus casualties at the Chinese epicentre of the outbreak.




					www.google.com
				













						China’s Coronavirus Battle Is Waning. Its Propaganda Fight Is Not. (Published 2020)
					

After the pandemic subsides, whether Beijing is praised or pilloried could determine the fate of its ambitions for global leadership.




					www.google.com


----------



## BWK (Apr 9, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...


The stats prove you wrong. We have more deaths, less population, and two months worth of Trump turning it into a joke. You can't get any worse than that.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Actually we don’t. We just report accurately. Say again that “China did everything right”. You fat foreign fool. First death in the US was Feb 28th. We went on lock down on March 16. You are so dumb and foreign that it is hilarious.


----------



## Oldestyle (Apr 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



If they'd "contained" it...the rest of the world wouldn't have it, you buffoon!  
I'd be cautious taking anything that comes out of Communist China as factual...they've been lying about the Corona virus from the start of this pandemic...what makes you think they're suddenly telling the truth?


----------



## BWK (Apr 9, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


So your a liar once again. What are the documented numbers loser? Lol! You'll never produce anything.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


And don’t say “we” as you’re not from America. Fat liar.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 9, 2020)

Oldestyle said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...


Why are you doubting the fat loser? He just told you in his first post that “China did everything right”.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


I gave You links. They are in English. Can you not read? Tell me again how “China did everything right”. Fat loser.


----------



## BWK (Apr 9, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


You have nothing to report but lies. Its your MO. Everyone knows it here. You post stupid, silly shit here daily, and they're all lies.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Who posted “China did everything right “? Oh yeah that was you. Dumbass foreigner.


----------



## BWK (Apr 9, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Just how GD stupid are you? You can't read your own lies?   
*Stacks of urns in Wuhan raise doubts about China's official virus toll*
"Raise doubts"? WTF? Fuck, you are straight fucking retarded. Those aren't numbers, and "raising doubts" is not an official count. Get your ass out of here with that retarded shit.


----------



## BWK (Apr 9, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Boss, you are too damn retarded, and dishonest.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


You said “China did everything right “. Would you like to double down? What kind of moron trust a Communist regime? Of yeah, you. LMaO. Moron. You’re also fat.


----------



## miketx (Apr 9, 2020)

Now we know who the chinese trolls are.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


I am not the one who said “China did everything right”. That was you. How am I dishonest? You’re a fat foreigner and we both know it’s true.


----------



## BWK (Apr 9, 2020)

Folks, this AzogtheDefiler whatever, is one retarded MF.


----------



## BWK (Apr 9, 2020)

miketx said:


> Now we know who the chinese trolls are.


Don't be a pussy with no argument. It makes you a pussy, and  you look stupid.


----------



## Fueri (Apr 9, 2020)

They've been lying all along, of course.  It's how China does everything right.  Lol.

The same lying pussbags that drove SARS patients around in ambulances to hide them from the WHO in 2013 haven't changed a bit.









						China’s Coronavirus Figures Don’t Add Up. ‘This Never Happens With Real Data.’
					

Health officials in the epicenter of the coronavirus outbreak reported a surge in new infections Thursday after changing how they diagnose the illness. The announcement seemed to confirm the suspicions that the virus data out of China have been flawed.




					www.barrons.com
				













						Thread by @V2019N: "Now, all eyes are on the coronavirus numbers, which economists & investors using to estimate the outbreak’s toll—& they are too per…
					

Thread by @V2019N: "Now, all eyes are on the coronavirus numbers, which economists & investors using to estimate the outbreak’s toll—&ampy are too perfect to mean much." What does this mean for investors and analysts? If something seems too good to b…




					threadreaderapp.com
				





"A statistical analysis of China’s coronavirus casualty data shows a near-perfect prediction model that data analysts say isn’t likely to naturally occur, casting doubt over the reliability of the numbers being reported to the @WHO

Barron’s re-created regression analysis of total deaths caused by #coronavirus and found similarly high variance. The high r-squared means there is essentially zero unexpected variability in reported cases day after day.
"Never in my years seen an r-squared of 0.99. As a statistician, it makes me question the data. Real human data never perfectly predictive when it comes to something like an epidemic since there are countless ways that a person could come into contact with the virus."


----------



## BWK (Apr 9, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


You are too stupid and dishonest to produce the documented deaths in China, because you're a loser with no argument, but with a ton of lies.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


LMAO. English is obviously your second language. “China did everything right”. You posted the stupidest sentence ever recorded on this Messageboard. Congratulations. Stupid foreigner.


----------



## BWK (Apr 9, 2020)

Fueri said:


> They've been lying all along, of course.  It's how China does everything right.  Lol.
> 
> The same lying pussbags that drove SARS patients around in ambulances to hide them from the WHO in 2013 haven't changed a bit.
> 
> ...


*China’s economic data have always been fraught. Now, all eyes are on the coronavirus numbers, which economists and investors are using to estimate the outbreak’s toll—and they are too perfect to mean much.  "*Estimate"? You're going to lie to I guess? When are you pussy ass Trump toads going to produce actual documented numbers? Answer, you're not, because you're a bunch of sore losers who can't do anything but post bs and lies. Get the hell out of here you bunch of losers.


----------



## BWK (Apr 9, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


And you lost this debate with your lies and fucking stupidity.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


“China did everything right” —- BWK.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > They've been lying all along, of course.  It's how China does everything right.  Lol.
> ...


So you are Chinese. Interesting. I was Guessing from the Middle East but I was wrong. OK.


----------



## miketx (Apr 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Now we know who the chinese trolls are.
> ...


Chinaman


----------



## BWK (Apr 9, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Oh, and by the way pos liar, I said China did everything right in their response." I never said they "did everything right." That's another lie by you.


----------



## BWK (Apr 9, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Fueri said:
> ...


More lies from this loser folks. Keep going. Nothing better than proving a liar is a liar from everyone of his posts. Get a good look people. Learn from the best on how to lie every time.


----------



## BWK (Apr 9, 2020)

miketx said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


And you're a pussy.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


“China did everything right” —- BWK

LMaO!!! Chinese troll.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


OP title “China did a great job”...lmao

“China did everything right “ —- BWK aka Chinese troll.


----------



## Fueri (Apr 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > They've been lying all along, of course.  It's how China does everything right.  Lol.
> ...



The "estimate" you grabbed was from a sentence indicating that people were using these bogus numbers to estimate things.  Read the sentence you yourself highlighted, moron.


I'm lying by presenting a study done by statisticians which indicates China's numbers are statistically impossible- and this garbled shit is your response.

You really are a dense one, aren't you. Lol.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Oooooh

“China did everything right” —- BWK


----------



## BWK (Apr 9, 2020)

Fueri said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Fueri said:
> ...


No numbers tell us you were posting an estimate which is worth teats. Try again.


----------



## BWK (Apr 9, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


The two sentences have two different meanings, proving your own ignorance and stupidity.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not just the lack of leadership but a total lack of planning for a pandemic and worse not realizing the importance.  When, Trump tried to slash the CDC budget and in 2018 when he fired the Pandemic Response Team, he sent the nation a really clear message that he had no interest whatsoever in planning or stockpiling resources for an epidemic that could destroy hundreds of thousands of lives as well the economy.   If you happen to have miss this, you certain could not miss his downplaying Covid 19 as being just the common flu and a democrat hoax. Sadly, his lack of actions in the those early crucial months, has cost many lives and destroyed the economy.  No wonder he's  trying to blame the Chinese, the World Health Organization, the CDC, the Democrats, our hospitals, and even Obama.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



*"China did everything right in their response."*

Yeah it figures you would think they did everything right, since they suspended any human rights the citizens had in their "response".

*"In late February as coronavirus infections mounted in Wuhan, China, authorities went door-to-door for health checks – forcibly isolating every resident in makeshift hospitals and temporary quarantine shelters, even separating parents from young children who displayed symptoms of COVID-19, no matter how seemingly mild."

This is what China did to beat coronavirus. Experts say America couldn't handle it*


----------



## BWK (Apr 9, 2020)

Trump has been a total disaster;  ‘Admission of failure:’ Chris Hayes on Trump saying the virus should soon be forgotten


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


“China did everything right “ — BWK

Do you also believe Nazi German did everything right? LMAO.


----------



## BWK (Apr 9, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Yea, you helped confirm my argument. Thanks!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 9, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


BWK is from China. Foreign Troll.


----------



## BWK (Apr 9, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Look at this dumb pussy telling us to look over there at Nazi Germany trying to hide his humiliating loss with this debate, where he never had an argument.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



I confirmed what you fucking leftists would do in this country if you had the power. You would suspend individual rights, because you lust for a central government that controls every aspects of our lives.


----------



## BWK (Apr 9, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


   Go get em pussy.


----------



## Fueri (Apr 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...




I didn't post an estimate dumbass.  Again, read the sentence you highlighted.  

I posted the results/conclusions of a statistical analysis.  Statistical analysis is anything but an 'estimate'.  Duh.

You wanted numbers you got numbers.  China's reported numbers are statistically impossible.  

The End.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


“China did everything right “ —- BWK

Tough to argue against that one. LMAO. The country responsible for the worst global pandemic in our lifetime.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


You are what you eat. Dick head.


----------



## BWK (Apr 9, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


"Individual rights"? WTF? Trump tries to silence us every day from exposing his lies and failures, and your complaining to me about "individual rights"? Now that's funny as shit right there. What a toadie.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 9, 2020)

Fueri said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Fueri said:
> ...


How is that possible when BWK stated that “China did everything right”?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Since “China does everything right” ...your words, should Trump and Congress listen to China? LMAO.


----------



## BWK (Apr 9, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


The poster doesn't have the third grade level intelligence to go further with his sentence because hes pathetically a liar.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


“China did everything right” —-BWK

Responsible for 1000s of deaths globally. LMaO!!!

Everything right!!!! Chinese trolls are funny.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


----------



## BWK (Apr 9, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


A slingblade, post the quote number post where I said "China does everything right" without the continuation of the sentence adding on to it.


----------



## Fueri (Apr 9, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...




Oh they did it exactly right.

"The high r-squared means there is essentially zero unexpected variability in reported cases day after day."

Perfect. Too perfect.


----------



## BWK (Apr 9, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


So pussies without arguments can't argue the facts. That's why they are pussies.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


“China did everything right “ — BWK


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



As if you argued facts.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 9, 2020)

Fueri said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Fueri said:
> ...


Hold on!!! BWK clearly stated that “China did everything right”. Could he be mistaken? LoL


----------



## BWK (Apr 9, 2020)

Fueri said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Fueri said:
> ...


In your Trump toad fantasies. The point is, you can't give a definitive number, so it is not, and never will be perfect.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Quick question please.

Did you say “China did everything right”?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


We cannot all be perfect and state that “China did everything right” like you did. LOL


----------



## Denizen (Apr 9, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> china did a great job in unleashing this thing.....



China has acquired ownership of Agent Orange? It could be a severe case of Trumpery with Dopey Donald Trump stealing America's oxygen.


----------



## BWK (Apr 9, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


The facts from the OP are not in dispute for a reason, and those who doubt those figures have got their fingers up their asses estimating. Great! But its worth shit, and it always will be worth shit. The documented information is what I go by, not your cultist fantasies. That's why these Trump toads are such losers.


----------



## Fueri (Apr 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Wrong again shit-for-brains.  I provided the number

"Never in my years seen an r-squared of 0.99"

There's your r-squared number and if you understood statistics you'd realize how literally impossible it is in a situation like this.

What it is is more conclusive and damning than any supposed body count, case count or any other nonsense you'd like to puke out.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Your facts don't support your opinions.

Like any fucking left winger you deal in logical fallacies that fit your asswipe view of the world.  

Did you say China did a good job ?

Is that a fact ?


----------



## BWK (Apr 9, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Fueri said:
> ...


You definitely are not perfect. More like down right dumb as shit with no arguments. Heading to bed. You can finally jerk off on your big loss for the night, where you said absolutely nothing. Keep up the good work loser.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 9, 2020)

Fueri said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Fueri said:
> ...



This fucker has his head stuck so far up his ass, he looks out his bellybutton to type.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



More bullshit....

No argument.

No argument.

No argument.

Like you'd know what a fucking argument is.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 9, 2020)

This was from the OP.

We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Apr 9, 2020)

martybegan said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> ...



Do you actually believe anything that comes out of donald trump's mouth?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 9, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



More than what I believe comes out of Joe Biden's or Dizzy Lizzy Warrens ass.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 9, 2020)

More facts:









						The 1,000-Bed Comfort Was Supposed to Aid New York. It Has 20 Patients. (Published 2020)
					

“It’s a joke,” said a top hospital executive, whose facilities are packed with coronavirus patients.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 9, 2020)

Fucking Cuomo and DeBlazio....

Responsible for between 50 to 60% of cases and deaths on any given day.

Wyoming....no recoreded deaths yet.

California....at 550 deaths.

Wow, way to go Cali....guess Trump gets credit for that.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 10, 2020)

BWK said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


“China did everything right” —- BWK

Every single death from this virus is the fault of China aka your government


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 10, 2020)

BWK said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


“China did everything right “ —- BWK 

Post of the century


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 10, 2020)

*"China did a great job."*

*"In late February as coronavirus infections mounted in Wuhan, China, authorities went door-to-door for health checks – forcibly isolating every resident in makeshift hospitals and temporary quarantine shelters, even separating parents from young children who displayed symptoms of COVID-19, no matter how seemingly mild."*

This is what China did to beat coronavirus. Experts say America couldn't handle it


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 10, 2020)

Denizen said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > china did a great job in unleashing this thing.....
> ...


i think your oxygen was stolen quite a while ago....


----------



## Papageorgio (Apr 10, 2020)

The more information that is uncovered about China's handling of Covid-19 is proving how they tried to keep it hid and lied to the world. Even WHO was in on the scam. 

Countries need to stop buying from China, we need to raise our tariffs.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 10, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> *"China did a great job."*
> 
> *"In late February as coronavirus infections mounted in Wuhan, China, authorities went door-to-door for health checks – forcibly isolating every resident in makeshift hospitals and temporary quarantine shelters, even separating parents from young children who displayed symptoms of COVID-19, no matter how seemingly mild."*
> 
> This is what China did to beat coronavirus. Experts say America couldn't handle it


And it worked


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 10, 2020)

Flopper said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > *"China did a great job."*
> ...



And taking everyone's vehicles away from them would put an end to deaths caused by vehicle accidents.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Apr 10, 2020)

BWK said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


LOL! An a former Independent voter who will now only support Republican candidates, I maintain it is you lefties who are the neo-Communists.  The left's behavior in public has clearly been anti-US Constitution.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Apr 10, 2020)

BWK said:


> As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you believe anything coming out of a communist country you are a moron.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 10, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


I have no idea why they took vehicles away but it's clear that their draconian methods of containing the virus worked.   The South Korean method of stopping the virus which was based on a rapid massive response, testing and tracking both direct contacts and casual contacts also worked. Unlike China, it was done without the strong arm tactics of the Chinese.   

The US lack of any real response during the first few critical months was a disaster.  The lesson to be learned is success in dealing with a pandemic depends on preparedness; that is having a plan and the resources needed to move rapidly once the first case is reported.  This was the time for action not forming a committee to determine how to respond and starting a national debate on the seriousness of Covid 19.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 10, 2020)

Flopper said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



I'm not denying what China did to squelch the outbreak has worked (as far as we know) but would you be willing to give up constitutional rights to do it ? I sure the fuck wouldn't !

The US lack of a strong response early on, is simply poor planning on the part of lawmakers past and present. The guidelines have been written for years, but no one stockpiled what we needed if a huge outbreak occurred.

For instance, take New York City.
They of course blame Trump for the outbreak getting out of control in their city.
Consider this however. As we know now, one of the key reasons New York City was hit so hard, is due to the fact that New Yorkers typically all live in very close proximity of each other. Their mobility is limited to mostly crowded mass transit, or crowded sidewalks.

So if you're a New Yorker, you know all of this. The local and state leaders know all of this. Why the fuck hasn't New York City LONG AGO prepared for a pandemic that they and us all knew sooner or later would occur ?
Why didn't they take special measures knowing they would have more problems than most other places ? Why didn't their leaders make sure LONG AGO they had a huge supply of ventilators, N95 masks, ICU hospital beds, etc ? 

Instead, they blame one man for all of their problems.


----------



## BWK (Apr 10, 2020)

We have got the dumbest MF on the planet talking about making a decision to open up the economy, with no plan on containment of this virus. And a Trump voter base of brainless sheep, who only have the ability to focus on a communist country, instead of focusing on the containment of the virus. Think about that for a minute folks. We have millions of brainless Trump Sheep who care more about the communist country that relaxed the quarantine of its people, as a result of their gigantic success, while using that example as a distraction of Trumps colossal failure  with dealing with this pandemic in our own country. Trump and his base have totally lost the argument, and their shit. And the loss of life and the number of cases has proven it. Natural selection is coming for these brainless farts. The real tragedy of all this, is the fact that people who are practicing safe measures, many being health professionals and their families, stand the risk of getting infected because Trump toads care more about covering up for Trump's failures by scapegoating  China because they are a communist country. What a bunch of cowards. They can't take responsibility for Trump's failures, so lets blame China. This is what they care more about. Blaming China for being a communist country so as to distract from our own failures of personal discipline in our own country because we have zero loeadership. And yet, Trump on more than one occasion was talking about declaring his own communist agenda with certain states when the virus was heating up. LOl! These Trump fools talk bad about China being a communist country, when Trump was talking about doing the same thing.  Trump says this is 'biggest decision' he will make - CNN Video


----------



## BWK (Apr 10, 2020)

LuckyDuck said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDuck said:
> ...


You presented no argument. You lose.


----------



## BWK (Apr 10, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Yes, and here is the biggest reasons why. Trump lied about this virus for over two months with all sorts of nonsensical responses, that ultimately has gotten us close to a half a million sick. And he still hasn't stopped endangering us all. All these Trump toads can focus on is China, and saying the numbers are inaccurate, they're a communist country, you can't believe what they say about lifting the quarantine, blah, blah,blah. Okay, believe what you want, and distract as you like, to apologize for Trump. But here's the thing, if these Trump apologists are right about the numbers coming out of China being skewed, what makes these dumb asses think we know our numbers? We may have a couple of million infected people now and we don't know it. In the mean time, this potato head Trump is talking about opening up the economy again.https://www.cnn.com/videos/politics/2020/04/10/trump-biggest-decision-coronavirus-tapper-vpx.cnn. So what's a worse scenario for the US, worrying about China and the fact their numbers maybe skewed,  or apologizing for Trump for his failure in getting a handle on this pandemic by doing what he should have done? Which, he still has not done anything that has helped. All his declared actions have been bluster and false promises, while walking away from the responsibility altogether. He has not done one thing right on his own. Not one.


----------



## Markle (Apr 10, 2020)

Flopper said:


> I have no idea why they took vehicles away but it's clear that their draconian methods of containing the virus worked. The South Korean method of stopping the virus which was based on a rapid massive response, testing and tracking both direct contacts and casual contacts also worked. Unlike China, it was done without the strong arm tactics of the Chinese.
> 
> The US lack of any real response during the first few critical months was a disaster. The lesson to be learned is success in dealing with a pandemic depends on preparedness; that is having a plan and the resources needed to move rapidly once the first case is reported. This was the time for action not forming a committee to determine how to respond and starting a national debate on the seriousness of Covid 19.


----------



## Markle (Apr 10, 2020)

BWK said:


> Yes, and here is the biggest reasons why. Trump lied about this virus for over two months with all sorts of nonsensical responses, that ultimately has gotten us close to a half a million sick. And he still hasn't stopped endangering us all. All these Trump toads can focus on is China, and saying the numbers are inaccurate, they're a communist country, you can't believe what they say about lifting the quarantine, blah, blah,blah. Okay, believe what you want, and distract as you like, to apologize for Trump. But here's the thing, if these Trump apologists are right about the numbers coming out of China being skewed, what makes these dumb asses think we know our numbers? We may have a couple of million infected people now and we don't know it. In the mean time, this potato head Trump is talking about opening up the economy again.https://www.cnn.com/videos/politics/2020/04/10/trump-biggest-decision-coronavirus-tapper-vpx.cnn. So what's a worse scenario for the US, worrying about China and the fact their numbers maybe skewed, or apologizing for Trump for his failure in getting a handle on this pandemic by doing what he should have done? Which, he still has not done anything that has helped. All his declared actions have been bluster and false promises, while walking away from the responsibility altogether. He has not done one thing right on his own. Not one.


----------



## BWK (Apr 10, 2020)

Markle said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, and here is the biggest reasons why. Trump lied about this virus for over two months with all sorts of nonsensical responses, that ultimately has gotten us close to a half a million sick. And he still hasn't stopped endangering us all. All these Trump toads can focus on is China, and saying the numbers are inaccurate, they're a communist country, you can't believe what they say about lifting the quarantine, blah, blah,blah. Okay, believe what you want, and distract as you like, to apologize for Trump. But here's the thing, if these Trump apologists are right about the numbers coming out of China being skewed, what makes these dumb asses think we know our numbers? We may have a couple of million infected people now and we don't know it. In the mean time, this potato head Trump is talking about opening up the economy again.https://www.cnn.com/videos/politics/2020/04/10/trump-biggest-decision-coronavirus-tapper-vpx.cnn. So what's a worse scenario for the US, worrying about China and the fact their numbers maybe skewed, or apologizing for Trump for his failure in getting a handle on this pandemic by doing what he should have done? Which, he still has not done anything that has helped. All his declared actions have been bluster and false promises, while walking away from the responsibility altogether. He has not done one thing right on his own. Not one.


You are weak, ignorant, unprepared, and a coward. The memes you post have always been your Waterloo.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 10, 2020)

BWK said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



All judgement calls on your part.  When Trump did what and before or after he this or that.....

Is all Monday Morning quarterbacking on your part.

You claim they are facts...the timelines are not in dispute.  What they represent certainly are.

But being a  head-up-your-ass left winger, you preach your viewpoint as fact.

And no, your viewpoints don't hold sway nor are they above dispute....get over yourself.

30+ states with less than 100 deaths and we are all in lockdown because you have some crystal ball you pulled out of Nancy Pelosi's ass to tell us what will happen.

It's going to take a while to reach 150,000 deaths from this....possibly 75 days.

150,000 people die every day on this globe.

So, run for the hills asshole.  

The rest of us are going back to our offices.....soon.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 10, 2020)

BWK said:


> We have got the dumbest MF on the planet talking about making a decision to open up the economy, with no plan on containment of this virus. And a Trump voter base of brainless sheep, who only have the ability to focus on a communist country, instead of focusing on the containment of the virus.



I've been to other major ciites where people are not practicing social distancing.

The states they are in have less than 100 deaths.  

So, you are the moron with the ring through your nose who swallowed this load of horseshit that the WHO and other asswipes have fed you.  

You know nothing about the virus.  All data related to it is become more suspicious by the day.

And you want to keep the economy in stall.

Fuck you.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 10, 2020)

BWK said:


> Think about that for a minute folks. We have millions of brainless Trump Sheep who care more about the communist country that relaxed the quarantine of its people, as a result of their gigantic success, while using that example as a distraction of Trumps colossal failure  with dealing with this pandemic in our own country. Trump and his base have totally lost the argument, and their shit. And the loss of life and the number of cases has proven it.



No argument shit-for-brains.  

You have New York City, Newark, Detroit, Chicago, New Orleans.  

That's about it.

What is so funny is that you still tout the Chinese bullshit numbers knowing full good and well those fuckers lie their asses off.

But Trumps sheep are brainless.....


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 10, 2020)

BWK said:


> Natural selection is coming for these brainless farts.



Yep....

New York City
Newark
Detriot

All right wing left wing bastions of morons like yourself.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 10, 2020)

BWK said:


> But here's the thing, if these Trump apologists are right about the numbers coming out of China being skewed, what makes these dumb asses think we know our numbers? We may have a couple of million infected people now and we don't know it.



The irony of that statement is beyond me.

We don't know it because they don't know it....because they are not getting sick beyond the sniffles and they are not dying.

Shame on them if they infect granny and grandpa.....those steps should be taken anyway.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 10, 2020)

Flopper said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > *"China did a great job."*
> ...



Or so they say.


----------



## Markle (Apr 10, 2020)

BWK said:


> You are weak, ignorant, unprepared, and a coward. The memes you post have always been your Waterloo.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 10, 2020)

Markle said:


>



He's a left wing blowhard.  And I mean hard.

It's all his way and you better be on board or you'll get quite the shit-lecture.

Dumbass left wingers...no wonder New York is so fucked.


----------



## BWK (Apr 11, 2020)

Markle said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > You are weak, ignorant, unprepared, and a coward. The memes you post have always been your Waterloo.


I would love to. Problem is, you are weak, ignorant, unprepared, and a coward. Which means, you never debate anything of substance. And that's what you leave us to work with. Nothing!


----------



## BWK (Apr 11, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > But here's the thing, if these Trump apologists are right about the numbers coming out of China being skewed, what makes these dumb asses think we know our numbers? We may have a couple of million infected people now and we don't know it.
> ...


*  We don't know it because they don't know it....because they are not getting sick beyond the sniffles and they are not dying.*  Really? "They are not dying?" So you do know the numbers then? Then tell us. 

There is no irony.  Trump apologists are just  full of shit. No one knows the numbers on both sides, but china is skewed. What a bunch of bull shitting liars.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 11, 2020)

BWK said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Now you are just being stupid and purposefully annoying (which, of course, is your stated goal).

That or your reading comprehension is extremely poor.

A side effect of your TDS ?

Maybe.  

Either way, you are still a full blown moron.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 11, 2020)

BWK said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Take it to the Bull Ring.....

Go ahead.  Let's see how good you are.


----------



## BWK (Apr 11, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


Been doing it for years uncontested. And if you haven't already realized it, it's because you are in the same camp with Markle.


----------



## BWK (Apr 11, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


Let me explain to you again, since you didn't get it. It's not my comprehension that is in question. It's the fact that you have no idea what your own argument is, therefore, I'm left interpreting your funky ass nonsense neither one of us understands.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 11, 2020)

BWK said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



I get it just fine.

And I have presented my argument...but since I don't line up with yours you take the left-wing approach of screeching and throwing shit.

I understand where I am fully.

Do you need another fucking banana ?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 11, 2020)

BWK said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



I checked the Bull Ring and don't see where you started one thread.

I checked the call out section and your don't appear there either.

Again....you are a lying sack of shit.


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant (Apr 11, 2020)

The Trump enabled virus will continue to spread in the US. Trump is a failure.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 11, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> The Trump enabled virus will continue to spread in the US. Trump is a failure.



Stay in your basement and don't come out.

Be very afaid.

Be very very afraid.

The sniffles are a terrible thing to endure.


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant (Apr 11, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > The Trump enabled virus will continue to spread in the US. Trump is a failure.
> ...


Right. 18,000 + has died from “the sniffles”. You’re a moron.


----------



## Papageorgio (Apr 11, 2020)

Flopper said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > *"China did a great job."*
> ...



If you trust their numbers it worked but anyone who trusts what the government propaganda is really naive or a complete idiot.


----------



## Death-Ninja (Apr 11, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> The Trump enabled virus will continue to spread in the US. Trump is a failure.


You see this quoted opinion, this is a communist Chinese tool, just as the entire democratic party happens to be, the latter most likely enthusiastically supportive of China's war against the United States. Regardless, the above tool, and all like-minded tools of the communist regime, are weapons of China's war against the US!

*I have been asking a question for over two months now, finally last night FNC's Tucker Carlson asked it to, specifically the question is as follows, knowing as we now know that the virus isn't 2-3 times more contagious than flu, but rather 6-7 times more so, just how is it that the CCP manages to keep its vast, massively over-populated urban centers coronavirus free?*

As Carlson noted, the Wuhan lockdown still allowed about 5-million people in and out of Wuhan both before, and after the lockdown, most went elsewhere in China, but many went global as we say. Looking to New York City as our benchmark, and then outward from there, we see the unstoppable, impossibly rapid spread of the virus outward into the entire United States, and folks such was just in four weeks time with most travel to China being barred!

*How is this possible, how is it that a nation of 1.6 billion tightly packed into sardine like urban centers is virtually free of the virus, whilst all other continents are being overrun? Keep in mind that the WHO is now known to have deliberately mislead CDC/NIH as to the nature of the virus, and that its director, Tedros what fuck his name, is revealed as an obvious pawn of the CCP. Why any man or women with a three digit IQ can easily ascertain the obvious from this, with the obvious being intentions, and in this case all evidence screams "intentional attack, intentional attack!"*

Folks, China is not a sophisticated nation, most of them live quite primitively, sure certain city centers project sophistication, but that is all for show & tell as we say, most of China, particularly its medical capabilities, still revolve around witch doctors and folk medicine. Yet they have seemingly stopped this virus dead in its tracks, all while actively deceiving the rest of the world, most especially the USA, as to the true nature of what it was that was loosed upon them, this deception included the absolute total and enthusiastic support of the WHO and its director!

*Folks I have told many that they are simply not being cynical enough about the CCP, the CCP are utterly alien to the western mentality, they are the most murderous, psychopathic creatures ever spawned upon the earth, and they are exactly the type of people willing and able to launch a weapon of mass destruction in this very fashion. Back to that question of Carlson's, which I have been asking about for over two months now, how is it they managed to prevent the rest of their massively over-populated nation from descending into a coronavirus cauldron? Great mitigation technique? Not a fucking chance, vaccination for most of their population with the intentional withholding of same from the population of Wuhan, so best to craft a narrative of plausible deniability?

Checkmate......*


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 11, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Chinese lied. Yes we knew that for decades and they lied of a lots of things. So what’s new? Why is that an excused?


We closed our border January 30, 2020 while thousands are flying back and forth total of 430,000. Worthless. While the east coast  still open like NY. Look at where we are. Did the border closing works? Answer is NO. 

Trump downplayed this Pandemic big time that is why we are in this deep shit. No matter what your excuses are. NOT acceptable.  There are several threads of this already. 

Peter Navarro is a senior trump economic adviser wrote a warning letter about Pandemic January 29, 2020) coming to US. He was ignored. 

Why are you using mayor of NY or anybody as your excuses? NY Mayor like any republican governors or city wants to save their city. Do you blamed them? Like Florida governor didn’t act till was pressured. I know it’s irresponsible but I don’t blame him.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 11, 2020)

BWK said:


> What a sick, selfish. monster he is.


Can you present your best reason to think that or just made up lie??


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 11, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Peter Navarro is a senior trump economic adviser wrote a warning letter about Pandemic January 29, 2020) coming to US. He was ignored.



Obviously whole world ignored it too long or it would not have spread and spread. It is human nature I'm afraid. Only dead bodies in sufficient numbers get our attention. When Trump banned travel from China liberals said he was over reacting out of racism etc etc. Only dead bodies changed their minds and got them over their bigotry toward Trump.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 11, 2020)

BWK said:


> They are the best candidates for natural selection because their priorities are all about  worrying about communism.



Maybe because communism just killed 150 million and Sanders Warren Biden AOC are Green New Deal/Medicare for all/open borders  communists?


----------



## Markle (Apr 11, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> We closed our border January 30, 2020 while thousands are flying back and forth total of 430,000. Worthless. While the east coast still open like NY. Look at where we are. Did the border closing works? Answer is NO.








IF what you posted were true, would we NOT have five to ten times as many fatalities per million population?  Of course, we would you just can't help lying!


----------



## Flopper (Apr 11, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


I don't agree.  Although the states certainly have a role in preparing for a pandemic and yes they should have adequate supplies to deal with local emergencies and local epidemics of common disease but certainly not something on the scale of Covid 19.  Experts in emergency preparedness and response have expressed dismay at the claim that the states and hospitals should have been prepared to supply all their needs for fighting an epidemic such as Covid 19, saying the federal government must take the lead in ensuring medical supplies are available and distributed where they are needed most.

It is simple impractical to have all 50 states stockpiling for a pandemic caused by a new virus.  The duplication of effort between states would be staggering.  States do not have the purchasing power of the federal government. They do not have the ability to run a deficit like the federal government. They do not have the logistical power of the federal government.  Therefore money would end up coming from the federal goverment and the cost of purchasing and maintaining stockpiles for each state would be far higher than a federal stockpile.

In regard to a pandemic, the federal goverment is in a unique position to prevent and respond to a pandemic.  There has never been a pandemic that started in the US.  They have all come from Africa and Asia.  The CDC monitoring and tracking of foreign epidemics, which Trump pulled out the budget in 2019 and congress restored needs to be increased by at least 5 fold. South Korean tracing and monitoring of Covid 19 in Wuhan gave them several weeks head start modifying and ordering test test kits as well assembling testing teams and ordering supplies.   The US should be tracking every epidemic and doing a threat assessment.  If we had been doing this, we could have been ordering test kits and PPE in the middle of January instead of Middle March, when every country in world was doing so.  Incident response teams would have been tracking cases, testing, and quarantining in January and February.   In short, the virus would most probably be under control today, and 16 million workers in the US would not be unemployed.   

Is this Trump's fault, yes and no.  He is certainly responsible for de-emphasizing pandemic planing and response and downplaying the seriousness of the virus.  Inadequate stock piling of supplies and equipment is both his and previous president's fault.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 11, 2020)

Flopper said:


> He is certainly responsible for de-emphasizing pandemic planing and response and downplaying the seriousness of the virus.



Not really. States do health care for the most part. We have 50 governors and 4500 epidemiologists all of whom downplayed virus. When Trump banned travel libs jumped on him for racism xenophobia. Afraid we have to write this off as human nature.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 11, 2020)

Death-Ninja said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > The Trump enabled virus will continue to spread in the US. Trump is a failure.
> ...



Trump is a total failure. Period. Look at the results of what he did anddidn’t do.

1. Prove to us that democrats are supportive of war against United States. Prove it.

2. Prove that the democrats are communist against US. Prove it.

3. Prove where the 5 millions going in and out of Wuhan. Prove it.

4. As far as China‘a primitiveness even high school students will tell you that.

5. China’s medicine part of what you said is true but most are totally wrong. In 2017 - 2018  363,341 and 2028-19  369,548 Chinese students are enrolled here in US. Most of their high educated citizens are educated here in US. We make $billions  from these people. 

6. We know for decades that China is very secretive and cannot be trusted. So WHY  are we acting surprised and so stupid? So the Chinese lied is that mean there’s no CV in China? So we just sit back and point to China? 











						Number of Chinese students in the U.S. 2021 | Statista
					

Colleges and universities in the United States are still a popular study destination for Chinese students, with over 317 thousand choosing to take courses there in the 2020/21 academic year.




					www.statista.com
				




2018/19369,5482017/18363,341


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 11, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> 1. Prove to us that democrats are supportive of war against United States. Prove it.


 Democrats have long been opposed to the basic principle of the United States ie freedom from big liberal govt. This is why they supported Stalin and spied for him and gave him the bomb. Do you understand?


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 11, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> 2. Prove that the democrats are communist against US. Prove it.



Most of them support Sanders Warren AOC Biden. What more proof do you want?


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 11, 2020)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Peter Navarro is a senior trump economic adviser wrote a warning letter about Pandemic January 29, 2020) coming to US. He was ignored.
> ...




So the liberals said that. Is that why Trump sat and didn’t do anything for 2 months. while he downplayed the crisis supported by his goons at Fox News. Till the body counts. In his rally February 20, 2020 he called it new democrat hoax. Keep trying.
.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 11, 2020)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Prove to us that democrats are supportive of war against United States. Prove it.
> ...



That is totally hogwash. That is not a proof. You are just a Trump supporter. Try again.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 11, 2020)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > 2. Prove that the democrats are communist against US. Prove it.
> ...


That is totally BULLCRAP try again. 
.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 11, 2020)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Prove to us that democrats are supportive of war against United States. Prove it.
> ...


And you have Trump so in love with Putin. Keep trying. And I’ll give you more.
.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 11, 2020)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> ...


Trump is the most inept, amateur, dishonest disgusting, hypocrite, pathological liar corrupt US president ever. Period.  The whole world knows that.

.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 11, 2020)

BWK said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


The best thing to deal with Markle is just pass his post. Just ignore it to save time. He is a liar,worthless, weak, ignorant to deal with. I don’t think I want to waste time with that guy.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 11, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Trump sat and didn’t do anything for 2 months.



2 months?? he banned travel 10 days after first case and knee-jerk libs jumped all over him for racism and xenophobia. Do you understand now?


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 11, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> In his rally February 20, 2020 he called it new democrat hoax. Keep trying.



if Trump said the virus was a hoax I'll pay you $10,000. Bet or run away with your liberal tail between your legs.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 11, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Trump is the most inept, amateur, dishonest disgusting, hypocrite, pathological liar corrupt US president ever. Period.  The whole world knows that.



Trump is the second coming and  a real American compared to those who support the Green New Deal Second Great Depression and Communist Revolution.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 11, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> And you have Trump so in love with Putin. Keep trying. And I’ll give you more.


is he spying for him and giving him our military secrets or giving Ukraine Javilin missiles while Obama refused so as not to offend Putin or interfere with his aggression in Ukraine. See why they say liberalism is based in pure ignorance?


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 11, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> That is totally BULLCRAP try again.



So you are saying the Democrats don't support libcommie Sanders AOC Warren Biden?????


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 11, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> That is totally hogwash.



do you have the IQ to say why it is hogwash??????


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 11, 2020)

BWK said:


> *China did a great job*



you mean infecting the entire planet is a great job?? See why we say that liberalism is based in pure ignorance???


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 11, 2020)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump sat and didn’t do anything for 2 months.
> ...


He banned? How is the ban look now? So the libs said that. Is that why he didn’t do anything till March? You do not understand giving Trump an excuse.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 11, 2020)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > That is totally hogwash.
> ...


Wrong again dude. You are giving an answer that is totally hogwash. Try again.  

.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 11, 2020)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > That is totally BULLCRAP try again.
> ...


I said prove it. Not an opinion. Give me an example or you are just proving your self ignorant.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 11, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> I said prove it. Not an opinion. Give me an example or you are just proving your self ignorant.


You want me to prove to you that Democrats  voted for open communists Sanders Warren AOC????


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 11, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> . You are giving an answer that is totally hogwash. .



Do you have the IQ to say why its hogwash???


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 11, 2020)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > And you have Trump so in love with Putin. Keep trying. And I’ll give you more.
> ...


We are talking about Trump not Obama try not to deflect. 
Do you want me to give you an example how Trump lick Putin boots? Trump believed Putin more than his own intelligence he has hired. A traitor. 3 years after he won the election Trump still dicking who rape our 2016 election blaming the Ukrainian to save Putin. Do you want more? 
.
.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 11, 2020)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > I said prove it. Not an opinion. Give me an example or you are just proving your self ignorant.
> ...


Yes because I know you don’t have any thing but just pure BULLSHIT.

.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 11, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> How is the ban look now?


 now it looks like it was a really great idea. Too bad Dims jumped all over him instead of encouraging him to do more


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 11, 2020)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > . You are giving an answer that is totally hogwash. .
> ...


Because all you have given me are totally hogwash. Why not prove what you are saying?

.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 11, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Yes because I know you don’t have any thing but just pure BULLSHIT.


can you say why you feel its BS???????? Do you have any idea at all?


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 11, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Because all you have given me are totally hogwash.



do you have the IQ to say why its hogwash???


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 11, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Do you want me to give you an example how Trump lick Putin boots?


 Trump gave Ukraine Javelin missiles [ after Obama refused] to use against Putin. That is not licking Putin's boots in fact the opposite. Simple enough for you to understand now?


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 11, 2020)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > How is the ban look now?
> ...


Wrong again. Look at the results the chaos and crisis that we never experience before here in America. All of that are caused by this inept amateur president.
Dims? Like what when he continue to blame and very busy finger pointing democrats.
This is a president who doesn’t give a shit of what he is saying as long as he save his ego. And his ratings.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 11, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Trump believed Putin more than his own intelligence he has hired. .
> .



yes because they were deep state liberals who got us into 3 wars with their mistakes. Do you understand now?


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 11, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> . Look at the results the chaos and crisis that we never experience before here in America. All of that are caused by this inept amateur president.


give best example of admit to lying.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 11, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> This is a president who doesn’t give a shit of what he is saying as long as he save his ego. And his ratings.



if you have evidence of this I will pay you $10,000. Bet???


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 11, 2020)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you want me to give you an example how Trump lick Putin boots?
> ...


Wrong again. Do you know how many times this topic has been discussed? Trump is a moron. The reason why Obama did not send military aid to Ukraine because he doesn’t want to make the war worse as it is. He sent crates and crates of medical supplies and blankets. Those blankets and medical supplies is so powerful that Russia did not advance. If Russia wants to take over the whole Ukraine. It’s a piece of cake easy. Unless US wants to go to WW3 with Russia because of Ukraine. 

Show me an example how Obama lick Putin boots.I’ll wait.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 11, 2020)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > . Look at the results the chaos and crisis that we never experience before here in America. All of that are caused by this inept amateur president.
> ...


You are lying Dude. You are proving your self ignorant.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 11, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> The reason why Obama did not send military aid to Ukraine because he doesn’t want to make the war worse as it is.


 yes Obama did exactly what Putin wanted because he was afraid of him. Trump had no such fear!!


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 11, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Those blankets and medical supplies is so powerful that Russia did not advance.



Actually they wanted Javelins not blankets with which to defend themselves against Putin's attack!!  Remember how they kept begging Trump for more missiles and not for  more blankets???  See why we say that liberalism is based in pure ignorance?


----------



## Flopper (Apr 11, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Death-Ninja said:
> 
> 
> > Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> ...


There is no smoking gun pointing to a cover-up by China's ruling Communist Party. But intentional or not, there is reason to believe that more people died of COVID-19 than the official tally, which stood at 3,312 at the end of Tuesday. The same applies to the 81,554 confirmed cases, now exceeded by the U.S., Italy and Spain.

The health system in Wuhan, the city where three-fourths of China's victims died, was overwhelmed at the peak of the outbreak. Hospitals overflowed, patients with symptoms were sent home and there weren't enough kits to test everyone. In any country, getting a complete picture in the fog of war is virtually impossible.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 11, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Show me an example how Obama lick Putin boots.



By sending blankets through Poland, not Javelins directly to Ukraine. 1+1=2


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 11, 2020)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > This is a president who doesn’t give a shit of what he is saying as long as he save his ego. And his ratings.
> ...


Okay. 
1. Trump rallies keep saying the democrats the democrats the democrats. Feb. 20,2020 Coronavirus is a Democrat new hoax. This is the president of United States talking bad against his own people. Who the FUCK do 
that to his own people? Trump.
2. Ratings? 








						Trump boasts about ratings for coronavirus press briefings as death toll rises
					

Trump seemingly feels that the strong TV ratings for the press conferences are proof his critics are wrong, even as top Republicans express concern.



					www.businessinsider.com
				





.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 11, 2020)

Flopper said:


> There is no smoking gun pointing to a cover-up by China's ruling Communist Party.



just total homicidal incompetence by infecting the entire world!!


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 11, 2020)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Show me an example how Obama lick Putin boots.
> ...


You make me laugh Dude. What difference does it make how it got there?  how can that be when we have military ships in Black Sea?  
.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 11, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> This is the president of United States talking bad against his own people.


 you mean talking bad against the Democratic opposition which is  expected to do and supposed to do. See how easily you are defeated?


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 11, 2020)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > I said prove it. Not an opinion. Give me an example or you are just proving your self ignorant.
> ...


I asked you to prove this. What happened?
.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 11, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> . What difference does it make how it got there? .



Obama sent blankets through Poland to help hide their origin and mix them with other aid from other countries!! He was so afraid of Putin. Now do you understand. Obama was afraid to send blankets directly to Ukraine.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 11, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> I asked you to prove this. What happened?



You are so slow that you need me to prove to you that Democrats  voted for open communists Sanders Warren AOC, rather than for,  say, the Girl Scouts??? Who the hell do you think they voted for???


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 11, 2020)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > This is the president of United States talking bad against his own people.
> ...


Wrong again. Who in the world do that to his own people? But Trump.  I’m sure you like that. Think again why democrats treat Trump this way. He demonstrated that he is not qualified to lead this country but displaying his dumb and unfit to lead this country.

This is the reason why you and me and the rest are fighting because of Trump’s unfit  behavior.


----------



## Death-Ninja (Apr 11, 2020)

Flopper said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Death-Ninja said:
> ...


There is no question the Wuhan toll was far higher than reported, however the question that sparks my curiosity, is just how is it that a nation where 80% of the population rely upon folk medicine as their first line defense against illness and disease, happened to prevent the most virulent pathogen of the last 100 years from raging throughout their entire population of 1.6 billion, all of whom are packed into spectacularly dense urban centers while the most technologically advanced nation in all of human history, with five times fewer citizens could not???

It wasn't via mitigation that such was accomplished, either magical beings stepped in and shielded them, or they just happened to have inoculated the vast majority of their populace well in advance.....


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 11, 2020)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > . What difference does it make how it got there? .
> ...


That is so funny. What difference does it make. Show me a proof that Obama sent it through Poland.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 11, 2020)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > I asked you to prove this. What happened?
> ...


That is just your opinion. That is not a proof. I know you don’t have any but I’ll let you keep trying.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 11, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> ...



Nobody really knows what those 18,000 died from.

Do try to keep up.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 11, 2020)

Death-Ninja said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



How in the world you came out of 80% rely on folk medicine? 
I quoted your post with several questions. What happened to that?

it’s like here in California we have 40+ millions if you include illegals probably more. Mexicans live in a house or apartments most are crammed but number of deaths is low. Why is that?


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 11, 2020)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > I asked you to prove this. What happened?
> ...


You have not given me anything but your opinion. I asked you to prove it. Not a hogwash.
Was there a communist party candidate here in America that they voted for? Who?
.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 11, 2020)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > This is a president who doesn’t give a shit of what he is saying as long as he save his ego. And his ratings.
> ...



WHERE IS MY $10,000?

.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 11, 2020)

Death-Ninja said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



It’s very strange for you to say you don’t trust the Chinese numbers or information coming out from China.

At the same time you said ....... happened to prevent the most virulent pathogen in last 100 years. 
How did you know they prevented it if you don’t trust them? 
.


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant (Apr 12, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


Well, they certainly didn’t overload hospitals and die from “the sniffles”, you unbelievably stupid asshole.


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant (Apr 12, 2020)

Death-Ninja said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > The Trump enabled virus will continue to spread in the US. Trump is a failure.
> ...


Ok nutjob


----------



## Death-Ninja (Apr 12, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> Death-Ninja said:
> 
> 
> > Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> ...


Says the room temperature IQ to the three digit IQ..... Repeat after me, "see spot run, 1 + 1 = 2!" Think of yourself, and your contribution to the internet as pollution, like the virus itself, you are really nothing more then airborne particulate...... mindless, directionless, wafting in the breeze and blowing up noses, sticking in eyes, and clouding over windows, why we can assume that "impossibly stupid" could be considered an order of magnitude above your station within the universe....


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant (Apr 12, 2020)

Death-Ninja said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > Death-Ninja said:
> ...


A sure sign of insecurity about one’s level of intelligence is to brag one’s IQ. In other words, you’re no stable genius; you just think you are.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 12, 2020)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > This is a president who doesn’t give a shit of what he is saying as long as he save his ego. And his ratings.
> ...


EdwardBelafonte

Where is my $10,000? 
.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 12, 2020)

Death-Ninja said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Because you don't stop a new virus with medicine.  You use the age old technique of isolating people so they can't spread it.   China has done this before and it works quite well.  You order people into their homes and put armed troops on the streets to enforce it.  No one wants to be arrested for Crimes Against the People in China.


----------



## Death-Ninja (Apr 12, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Death-Ninja said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Your conclusions are ludicrous, 1.6 billion human beings tightly packed into urban centers wherein distance from the next closest dozens of your fellow humans are generally measured in inches, or millimeters is not the recipe for mitigation success, no matter how many men and women with guns stand each corner! Wake up and see truth as it bashes you between eyes filled with ignorance, virologists now believe Wuhan fever is 6-7 times more virulent then seasonal flu, not 2-3 times as first believed. 

The virus hangs in air for hours, and can be blown about by the breeze, it has now been established that the very act of breathing itself is all that is required to successfully transmit virus human to human! Look at what has transpired in NYC, then apply that to Chinese cities twice as populated, then factor in the speed of spread across the entire United States and apply such to the expectations in urban dominated China! They didn't mitigate anything, there are no eruptions of the virus of any significance anywhere else in China, and China is a nation where about 1-billion Chinese rely upon folk medicine and witch doctors as first line defense against illness and disease, not MD's and PA's. 

We shall apply Occam's razor to this, all things being equal, the simplest answer is most likely the correct answer, and the simplest explanation for absence of pandemic all across what should have been a totally, or near totally defenseless China, is that the virus cannot sweep across China because the populace has already been inoculated against it......


----------



## Flopper (Apr 12, 2020)

Death-Ninja said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Death-Ninja said:
> ...


Too many false statement to address them all.
The population density of Wuhan is 4305 persons per square mile far less than Manhattan at 63,000 people per square mile.  Even the densest section of Wuhan is less.  The population density of China is only slightly more than the EU at 377 people per square mile 

Even a very wet cough of Coronavirus will not last more 3 hours in a confined space at a density capable of causing Covid 19 because the droplets dry up.  In the open air with a wind,  the droplets dry up even more rapidly and wind causes the droplets to disperse reducing the density of virus making it harmless.








						List of countries and dependencies by population density - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				











						Wuhan - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				







__





						Respiratory droplets - Natural Ventilation for Infection Control in Health-Care Settings - NCBI Bookshelf
					





					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## martybegan (Apr 13, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



He said he was sending the Hospital Ship to NYC as soon as possible, and it did arrive as soon as possible.

One thing he said that anyone can believe, because it happened. Thus your argument is now invalid.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 13, 2020)

BWK said:


> *while China did a great job.*



I guess a liberal would call infecting the entire world a great job!!


----------



## KissMy (Apr 15, 2020)

*3 Jan 2020*, Alarms raised in China as pneumonia outbreak infects dozens Eleven of those infected in Wuhan are critical and the rest are stable, while 121 cases are under observation.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 15, 2020)

KissMy said:


> *3 Jan 2020*, Alarms raised in China as pneumonia outbreak infects dozens Eleven of those infected in Wuhan are critical and the rest are stable, while 121 cases are under observation.


and your point is???


----------



## KissMy (Apr 15, 2020)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > *3 Jan 2020*, Alarms raised in China as pneumonia outbreak infects dozens Eleven of those infected in Wuhan are critical and the rest are stable, while 121 cases are under observation.
> ...


Trump, intel & others knew this was out before 12/31/2019. So why was Trump playing politics tweeting about trade instead of getting PPE's, Test kits, Ventilators & Closing All USA borders?


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 15, 2020)

KissMy said:


> Trump, intel & others knew this was out before 12/31/2019. So why was Trump playing politics tweeting about trade instead of getting PPE's, Test kits, Ventilators & Closing All USA borders?


Obviously, Trump, intel, Democrats and others did not appreciate the danger. When Trump closed borders at end or January Democrats called him racist and xenophobic. Do you understand now?


----------



## KissMy (Apr 15, 2020)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Trump, intel & others knew this was out before 12/31/2019. So why was Trump playing politics tweeting about trade instead of getting PPE's, Test kits, Ventilators & Closing All USA borders?
> ...


Trump was more interested in politics & appeasing China to signing his trade deal. Trump sacrificed our safety to me China happy!!!


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Apr 15, 2020)

KissMy said:


> Trump sacrificed our safety to me China happy!!!



???? I just explained to you that Democrats called him racist and xenophobic at the end of January when he banned travel from China. You honestly can't understand that????


----------



## BWK (Apr 15, 2020)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump sat and didn’t do anything for 2 months.
> ...


Trumps travel ban was a disaster and did not work. And on top of that trump was praising China for its Coronavirus response. So who do you believe? The Trump who said China was doing a good job, or the China that was doing a bad job. Either answer tells us that trump and his kool-aid base are totally full of shit;


----------



## BWK (Apr 15, 2020)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Trump sacrificed our safety to me China happy!!!
> ...


The question is, can you? After Trump declared China was doing a good with Coronavirus, he put a ban on China that was totally racist and made no sense, while changing to bad job. How? Because any idiot can tell you, that people from Europe, like Italy, can travel to China, then back to Italy, then fly to the US. And they just might be infected. Trumps travel ban was useless.


----------



## BWK (Apr 15, 2020)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is the most inept, amateur, dishonest disgusting, hypocrite, pathological liar corrupt US president ever. Period.  The whole world knows that.
> ...


Trump is a proven liar, and a failure. No president in US history could have fucked this up more than Trump. Trump is the second coming for genocide.


----------



## BWK (Apr 15, 2020)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > In his rally February 20, 2020 he called it new democrat hoax. Keep trying.
> ...


Trump said it was the Democrats "new" hoax, after explaining that Russia and impeachment were a hoax. From a pure legal standpoint, Russia and the impeachment proved not to be a hoax. So we have it very clear that Trump was calling the virus a hoax.


----------



## BWK (Apr 15, 2020)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > *China did a great job*
> ...


If you want to post a lying quote, go ahead. It just makes you a liar. What my quote actually says is "China did a great job in its response." But you're too much of a pos liar and coward to tell the real truth.


----------



## BWK (Apr 15, 2020)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > And you have Trump so in love with Putin. Keep trying. And I’ll give you more.
> ...


You tell us boss; Donald Trump's disclosures of classified information - Wikipedia


----------



## BWK (Apr 15, 2020)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > 2. Prove that the democrats are communist against US. Prove it.
> ...


That's not proof. You're a liar and a loser who can't prove a point.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 15, 2020)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > *while China did a great job.*
> ...



Where is my $10,000? I need that money to buy vodka for Typsicatlover and Markle before they start drinking paint  thinner. 

Infecting the whole world? Trump infected US about 600,000 and over 28,000 deaths. Good job Mr. Trump.
.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 15, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Death-Ninja said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Maybe this will address the total ignorance China’s technologies and capabilities. Spaces and crowding that dude keep repeating

chinas industrial complex - Google Search


----------



## KissMy (Apr 16, 2020)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Trump sacrificed our safety to me China happy!!!
> ...





EdwardBaiamonte said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Trump sacrificed our safety to me China happy!!!
> ...


Trump failed because he was racist and xenophobic. Trump said he only closed China, allowing most of the infection came from Europe. Trump Failed to get PPEs, Test kits, Ventitors, containment & treatment ready, so he shut down the economy, jobs & blew $Trillions.

It was more important to Trump to play the bash China card than take care of US citizens. Plus Trump only ran his mouth about closing China, but allowed additional 430,000 to fly here from China.


----------



## San Souci (Apr 16, 2020)

BWK said:


> As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you know this how?  From Chinese Gov't reports? Any chance the Commies are LYING?


----------



## KissMy (Apr 16, 2020)

*TRUMP FAIL !!!*


----------



## BWK (Apr 16, 2020)

theHawk said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Lol! Say that again.


----------



## BWK (Apr 16, 2020)

KissMy said:


> *TRUMP FAIL !!!*


Because I Donald Trump am a fucking lying pos who only cares about Donald Trump.


----------



## BWK (Apr 16, 2020)

San Souci said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> ...


No, from our own. Try again.


----------



## BWK (Apr 16, 2020)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > There is no smoking gun pointing to a cover-up by China's ruling Communist Party.
> ...


 You think China is bad,? Have you been to the US? And Trump had a three month head start to do something, totally fucked it up,  and you want to talk about China?


----------



## BWK (Apr 16, 2020)

Death-Ninja said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


----------



## BWK (Apr 16, 2020)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > I asked you to prove this. What happened?
> ...


No, it's the fact that you are even slower to prove it. In other words "Sanders, Warren, and AOC" are not communists, and you are a liar.


----------



## BWK (Apr 16, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


   They just died right?


----------



## airplanemechanic (Apr 17, 2020)

BWK said:


> As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



China admits they lied about the death toll and revised it up JUST FOR WUHAN up 50%!!!









						Wuhan officials have revised the city's coronavirus death toll up by 50% | CNN
					

China has revised its official death toll from the novel coronavirus, raising the number of fatalities attributed to the pandemic by more than a third.




					www.cnn.com
				




How well did China really do, stupid fucking OP? They did a really good job AT DUPING YOUR STUPID ASS.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 17, 2020)

BWK said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > china did a great job in unleashing this thing.....
> ...


No, China did a 'great job' of shipping the virus out of their country.


----------



## San Souci (Apr 17, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> ...


Probably closer to a million. Communists always lie.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 18, 2020)

Death-Ninja said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Death-Ninja said:
> ...


It is true that the virus can exist for up to three hours in the air. However, wind disperses the virus. drys out the droplets that contain it, and destroys the virus. Scientist do not believe it exist atomized; that is it only exist in the air as droplets thus it is unlikely to be blown by the wind or ventilation systems which would dry it out and destroy it.  It's transmission rate is less than 2 to 1. If it were atomized the transmission rate would be closer to something like the Measles which is about 13 to 1.  Being transmitted on droplets means apartment to apartment transmission in buildings is very unlikely.


----------



## Markle (Apr 18, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> So the liberals said that. *Is that why Trump sat and didn’t do anything for 2 months*. while he downplayed the crisis supported by his goons at Fox News. Till the body counts. In his rally February 20, 2020 he called it new democrat hoax. Keep trying.



Published February 1, 2020
*China slams Trump's coronavirus travel limits: 'Not a gesture of goodwill'*
By Joe McDonald, Sam McNeil | Associated Press
[...]
On Friday, the United States declared a public health emergency and President Donald Trump and an order barring entry to foreign nationals, other than immediate family of American citizens and permanent residents, who visited China within the last 14 days, which scientists say is the virus’s longest incubation period.

*'Unfriendly comments'*
China criticized the U.S. controls, which it said contradicted the WHO’s appeal to avoid travel bans, and “unfriendly comments” that Beijing was failing to cooperate.

“Just as the WHO recommended against travel restrictions, the U.S. rushed to go in the opposite way. Certainly not a gesture of goodwill,” said foreign ministry spokeswoman Hua Chunying.

*WHO Secretary-General Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus said in Geneva that despite the emergency declaration, there is “no reason for measures that unnecessarily interfere with international travel and trade.”*
[...]
China slams Trump's coronavirus travel limits: 'Not a gesture of goodwill'


----------



## Markle (Apr 18, 2020)

BWK said:


> You think China is bad,? Have you been to the US? And Trump had a three month head start to do something, totally fucked it up, and you want to talk about China?


----------



## BWK (Apr 18, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> ...


What has that got to do with their response you idiot moron?


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 18, 2020)

Markle said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > You probably the most dishonest posters I’ve ever encountered. I don’t fucking lie like you. This is the reason I don’t want to waste my time with idiots like you.
> ...



I don’t FUCKING LIE Dude. I’ve been going to China since early 90s and I know what I’m talking about. I speak Chinese mandarin. You haven’t been to China. Do you know what is going on in China? I doubt it.

The reason I said since September. China flu has 3 seasons.. North is at winter, south is at spring, and provinces at intermediate latitudes January, February and summer.

The same with Brazil  north - south a large country with diverse climate.

What happened to the Chinese that died of flu or pneumonia in September ( summer)? Those people eat the same exotic animals. How do they know Chinese died of Coronavirus, flu or pneumonia? They don’t. If you ask how did she/died? Oh! he/she died. Died of what? He/she can’t breathe and died. That is like talking to Trump. When as late as February till mid March the dumbest, stupidest and most ignorant news station Fox News cannot even tell the difference between a flu and Coronavirus. Let alone Chinese in remote areas.










						Coronavirus outbreak may have started as early as September, scientists say
					

The outbreak also may not have started in Wuhan, geneticist Peter Forster said.



					www.newsweek.com
				




The coronavirus outbreak could have started as early as mid-September, and the Chinese city of Wuhan may not be where it began, a scientist looking at the origins of the disease has said.

.


----------



## Markle (Apr 18, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Did you post this?  _*"I heard as early as September. By November China was in full scale war with coronavirus."*_

If you did, then unless you can and do post the reliable source and working link supporting this garbage, you are lying.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 18, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



I made that comment in April 1, 2020 that CV started in September. Exactly 16 days later Newsweek published what I just said. 

Like I posted several times 85% of my consumables are made in China. When I go Chi like early part of March last year. I always hear a joke.... that dude is sick of flu that is why he is out. He is sick because he came from that region. It’s like a year round flu. It’s a joke but they told me of different seasons of flu. That is how I came up with September.



There are lots of happening in this world that  doesn’t  have a link. That Doesn’t mean it’s not happening.  Like.
1. There used to be a small community of negritos in very remote area of China. According to old Chinese I encountered. They just banished. Conspiracy theory Chinese communist during mao tse tung era killed all of them. I’m not surprised. Negritos are like miniature size of African Americans and live very primitively. They still have them in the Philippines and neighboring countries protected by the government. Except China. 

2. Malaria is very common in Asia due to mosquito bites. Some patients that took chloroquine had a side effects of split second seizure like an electric shock coming from the heart. if you ask a WHO doctors they will tell you it’s true. 

3. Highest death rates of heart. Kazakhstan. That is according to a WHO doctors. 

4.  Etc etc etc etc.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 18, 2020)

Markle said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


Where the fuck did I lie Dude? At that time don’t have a link. I based my opinion based from my real experience. Not a bullshit like you. I know you are a big LIAR. 


.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 18, 2020)

Markle said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...



I just posted a link STUPID.

.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 18, 2020)

Saw this; liked it.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 18, 2020)

Markle said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


You are very ignorant and stupid. You and the rest keep repeating and posting that China cannot be trusted with their dates and numbers. Yet you believed China that CV started in December. REALLY?  Did you get that news from Chinese communist media?
. 
.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Apr 18, 2020)

BWK said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



If their fucking response was so fucking good why did they revise the number of dead UP 50 percent which is still estimated to be far short of the real number?

Fucking idiot. I told you before FUCK YOU YOU FUCKING CHINK SYMPATHIZER.


----------



## Markle (Apr 18, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Where the fuck did I lie Dude? At that time don’t have a link. I based my opinion based from my real experience. Not a bullshit like you. I know you are a big LIAR.



You said this, _*"I heard as early as September. By November China was in full scale war with coronavirus."*_

Challenged, instead of posting your source and link, you attack in typical form knowing you *LIED!*


----------



## Markle (Apr 18, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> The coronavirus outbreak could have started as early as mid-September, and the Chinese city of Wuhan may not be where it began, a scientist looking at the origins of the disease has said.



Throw in the towel TROLL.

You said you heard that it started in September.  YOUR OWN SOURCE is dated 4/17/2020, YESTERDAY.

Please show us all where I ever said I trust the Chinese.  If we didn't learn of it until January and neither China nor the WHO admitted that Coronavirus existed and when they did announce its existence, they said that it could not be transmitted between humans.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 19, 2020)

60% of tested US Navy Sailors aboard the heavily infected aircraft carrier USS Theodore Roosevelt were asymptomatic. The Navy has tested 94% of the ships 4,800 personnel finding 660 infected Sailors were onboard.

The results offer some insight into the how the disease can spread undetected, especially among young, healthier populations. Since the general population is less fit & healthy we can assume less half are asymptomatic. So we likely only have about twice as many infected as the confirmed covid-19 numbers show.

About 6.4 percent of people found infected with the virus have now died worldwide. So if only twice as many are actually infected that suggest Covid-19 kills about 3.2% of its victims. That is a scary high death rate! 

This info suggest if you get infected there is a 50% chance you will ever know it, 10% chance you will be Hospitalized, 7% chance you will suffer permanent organ damage, and 3% chance you will die. This would be 20 times more deadly than the Flu.

Trump failed to keep US safe!!!


----------



## Flopper (Apr 19, 2020)

KissMy said:


> 60% of tested US Navy Sailors aboard the heavily infected aircraft carrier USS Theodore Roosevelt were asymptomatic. The Navy has tested 94% of the ships 4,800 personnel finding 660 infected Sailors were onboard.
> 
> The results offer some insight into the how the disease can spread undetected, especially among young, healthier populations. Since the general population is less fit & healthy we can assume less half are asymptomatic. So we likely only have about twice as many infected as the confirmed covid-19 numbers show.
> 
> ...


The evidence keeps showing that a very large percent of the population is infected and is asymptomatic.  This diminishes the value of checking temperatures and looking for symptoms and increases the value of social distancing, tracking contacts, testing and quarantining.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 20, 2020)

Markle said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Where the fuck did I lie Dude? At that time don’t have a link. I based my opinion based from my real experience. Not a bullshit like you. I know you are a big LIAR.
> ...



You probably the most ignorant I ever encountered here. I don’t lie like you Dude.
I debated you several times in the past. You have zero experience and zero credibility and zero opinions. You live and bombarded me with your unknown never heard link. That was all you got of information from unknown bias links that you cannot even google. I blasted you all over. You no longer post those unknown bias lying link. I did a good job.

Then you have this placard that you carry LIAR. That makes you like a little kid that cannot carry a decent conversation.

I based my information about September and November from my own experience from traveling to China since the 90s. Did you even travel outside your states? I doubt it. I don’t fucking lie just to be assaulted by dumbshit ignorant like you.

Every time you heard something new. LIAR. That shows you are very ignorant. 

If I tell you:
1. India about 730+ millions don’t have toilets. LIAR.
2. Wuhan inside Hubei province is 71k+ square miles almost the same size as Washington state. LIAR.
3. China is top 15 + - 5 accuracy dirtiest country in the world. LIAR.
4. USA is at 90+ - 5 accuracy cleanest. LIAR

Ignorant like you. I’m lying.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 20, 2020)

Markle said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Where the fuck did I lie Dude? At that time don’t have a link. I based my opinion based from my real experience. Not a bullshit like you. I know you are a big LIAR.
> ...


I know what I said. At that time I don’t have a link. Why should I post a link if I don’t have one?
You have no clue what is about China zero.
.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 20, 2020)

Markle said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > The coronavirus outbreak could have started as early as mid-September, and the Chinese city of Wuhan may not be where it began, a scientist looking at the origins of the disease has said.
> ...



You are very confused. That is right I mentioned (September) it in April 1, 2020. Newsweek came up April 17.
Newsweek was not my source it’s just enforcing what I know. If I have Newsweek then I could have used it. Than go back to prove how ignorant and dishonest you are.

Honesty? You don’t have one.

Show you and the rest where you ever trust the Chinese numbers? REALLY? I mean REALLY? I keep repeating over and over that  I don’t agree with the numbers and the dates that China has provided. What part of your ignorance don’t understand what I’m saying?

But you disagree with me. Meaning you are accepting and agree with the Chinese numbers. Either you agree with me or you believe the Chinese take your choice. But do not keep insisting your ignorance with me. YOU GOT THAT?

.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 20, 2020)

Markle said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > The coronavirus outbreak could have started as early as mid-September, and the Chinese city of Wuhan may not be where it began, a scientist looking at the origins of the disease has said.
> ...


It could not be transmitted by human. That is just conspiracies. Weakling people like you believe that. If I used the same ignorant tactics you are applying your ignorance to me. Link? No I will not ask for a link because I don’t believe anything you are saying. It just a waste of my time.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 20, 2020)

Markle said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > The coronavirus outbreak could have started as early as mid-September, and the Chinese city of Wuhan may not be where it began, a scientist looking at the origins of the disease has said.
> ...



Back to the topic. PAY ATTENTION.

China  is one of the top 15 dirtiest country in the world. We are at the 90 cleanest country. 
PAY ATTENTION.

Wuhan is located  inside Hubei province with populations of 11+ millions. The numbers of 84k+ infected with CV and deaths of 4K+ is very IMPOSSIBLE to believe. Those numbers are just inside the Hubei province. REPEAT the ONLY in Hubei. How is that even possible?   Chinese travels heavily all over. What happened to the Chinese to the north, south, east, west or neighboring provinces with 1.6 billion population? This is like the CV only happening in Washington state and they didn’t travel.


US. We are one of the cleanest.By far we are cleaner than China. We have infections all over US and more deaths than China. Forget that Trump screwed up. It’s almost unbelievable that we have more infections and deaths than China.

Are you with me?
.


----------



## Markle (Apr 20, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



You believe that we have more infections and fatalities than China?  How cute!


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 20, 2020)

Markle said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > The coronavirus outbreak could have started as early as mid-September, and the Chinese city of Wuhan may not be where it began, a scientist looking at the origins of the disease has said.
> ...



CHINA. In the provinces it’s normal to see chicken running around the kitchen, pigs running around the back yards, kids just take dumps side of the house, they eat sick chickens.

Toilets are strange hole in the ground. During rainy seasons it’s flooded so when you take a dump before you sit down. You have to think logistically where to jump in a split second. Because it will splash all over you.

We buy our cutting boards. Lots got theirs from a log some about 4 feet high 15? inches diameter or 18? inches diameter 8? inches thick that has permanently stationed in their kitchen . I don’t know but they clean it but they also used it when cutting cooked meat or chicken. 

They have manual pump coming from a pipe about 150? feet down. So when someone is cleaning a chicken next to the pump. Then another will use to get a drink. That is a problem. 

Some Old Chinese men some don’t take a bath for a long time that you can peel the dirt from their body. You can see some of them here in some of China towns. 

In Beijing high rise condo or apartments is a different story. These are mostly the educated and have money. These kinds of residences have permanent employee inspectors to maintain the expected standards. 

I’m sure these informations are very new to your ignorance. These don’t have links. 
.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 20, 2020)

Markle said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...



 I used those numbers to prove your ignorance and stupidity. 
Do you have better information how to compare the difference and numbers to prove your ignorance and stupidity? You are very dumb. Keep going you have my time today.....
.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 20, 2020)

Markle said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...



Dude You are so confused.
.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 20, 2020)

Trump told the Word he would always act USA's best interest and other leaders should act their countries best interest. But now Trump and Repubtards scream, cry & sue when China bought up most of the PPE's to contain their outbreak.

This is why Republicans ALWAYS FAIL at government & the economy. We always have shortages, recessions, depressions, death & destruction under Republican Presidents.  Republicans HATE FIDUCIARY RESPONSIBILITY, so they deregulate it so they can just prey on others until the economy fails, but who cares as long as they got theirs like in 2008.

There has NEVER EVER IN US HISTORY been a Republican President who did not cause massive JOB KILLING RECESSIONS or Depressions equal to the number of terms they served. However most Democrat Presidents never cause any Recessions or Depressions. Democrat President Bill Clinton created MORE JOBS than Republican Presidents Ford, Reagan, Bush1 & Bush2 COMBINED!!!


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 20, 2020)

Markle said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...



I gave you points by points why Chinese dates, numbers and one location are questionable. And impossible to believe.

You are asking me. WHAT’S MY POINT?
Dude.
.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 20, 2020)

It’s now April and we have SWAB shortages.
Trump invoke his war power to boost production o swab yesterday. 

How in the world that is even possible? Good lord. 
.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 20, 2020)

BWK said:


> As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“China did everything right” — BWK


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 20, 2020)

Markle said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...



And you keep giving me your funny rating. I don’t give those kinds of ratings. I looked at those as weakling posters. 

What is that supposed to mean? It’s like I hit your face no it doesn’t hurt. So you gave you me a smile. I know it hurts because you took the time to give me your coward attention.


I look at these arguments like in the boxing ring. Many times when a fighter got hit big in the face..Then give his opponent a big smile. NO it doesn’t hurt. It does hurt..

When a boxer got knocked down.. They get up quick look at his opponents smiling. No it doesn’t hurt. It does hurt. That is how I viewed these funny ratings.  
.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Apr 20, 2020)

The obvious failure of the U.S. to quarantine, trace and stop spread of the pandemic — compared to China’s remarkable success in these areas — is not primarily due to Trump’s incompetence.

China’s success (after its initial blunders, local cover-ups) was due to Beijing’s difficult decision to take extreme measures that crippled their own economy. It was only possible because of  their authoritarian system and the population’s willingness to be mobilized fully under the guidance of the CCP.

The U.S. is simply a different and far more individualist society, unwilling and unable to take equivalent measures. Since this Covid-19 pandemic is not anywhere near as deadly as SARS or Ebola, our far less thorough efforts will probably succeed in controlling the virus “adequately” until treatments or vaccines are developed. We all certainly hope so.

But the statistical differences in spread of the virus and numbers of dead still speak for themselves. The U.S., with its far higher per capital standard of living, its developed medical systems, even with far fewer less densely populated cities, simply could not — in this case — accomplish what the Chinese people and government managed to do.

All the partisan blaming, looking for scapegoats domestically, the fantastic conspiracy mongering and pointing at China’s early failures, these are sad distractions. They should not distract us from recognizing simple reality.


----------



## BWK (Apr 20, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> ...


You need mental help.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 20, 2020)

BWK said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Says the person who said “China did everything right” LoL


----------



## Meathead (Apr 20, 2020)

BWK said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


YOu should be on Biden's team!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 20, 2020)

Meathead said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


LOL

He is a Chinese National so yeah


----------



## BWK (Apr 20, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> The obvious failure of the U.S. to quarantine, trace and stop spread of the pandemic — compared to China’s remarkable success in these areas — is not primarily due to Trump’s incompetence.
> 
> China’s success (after its initial blunders, local cover-ups) was due to Beijing’s difficult decision to take extreme measures that crippled their own economy. It was only possible because of  their authoritarian system and the population’s willingness to be mobilized fully under the guidance of the CCP.
> 
> ...


The reality is, our country will and has been suffering more consequences than any other country as a result of our stupidity, and non-existent leadership with the added bonus of pathological lying. Stay tuned, this is liable to be one hell of an infectious explosion brought on by these individualistic demons. 

 "Looking for scapegoats domestically" is the only true source to mounting a plan against it. You always go to the source of any problem, if that problem stands a chance of being solved. We have to go for the juggler where the leadership is, if we are to beat this. That juggler being Trump. Sources include, lying the entire time about this pandemic and not getting the right number of tests to isolate the infected, taking forever to sign the Protection Defense Act, then not implementing the plan.Then, using people as human guinea pigs by selling PPE supplies to the highest bidder and having states fight amongst themselves.  He's using this pandemic to campaign off of with daily press briefings blaming everyone but himself because he's a coward. Then inciting violence to reopen the economy in the face of not having any plan at all. Those are the sources of the problem and those are the challenges. If anyone can prove me wrong, I can't wait to read it.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Apr 20, 2020)

Well, after serious initial local screwups, when one considers the nature of their own political system and the pandemic’s utter overwhelming of Wuhan hospitals, I think it is fair to say the Chinese people, state and the CCP did “a whole lot” very right indeed.


----------



## BWK (Apr 20, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > As U.S. tops global tally of coronavirus cases, Trump is at odds with reality  We have now surpassed China for Coronavirus cases and our population is lower. Go figure. Just proves how well their leadership has tackled this virus with their mandatory quarantines and preparedness. The lack of interest in this pandemic by Trump has taken its toll with loss of life, coupled with all the lies that lead the people in the wrong direction with their preparedness. He told his base it was a hoax for Gods sake, and they said it doesn't exist. Add that with the failure to not declare the defense production act, 9/11 and Pearl Harbor are going to look like a scratch in comparison, if Trump doesn't act, or gets the hell out of the way. Having bidding wars with companies to make masks is insane for example. They are bidding over making money, while people die. To hell with that failure.  The defense production act has to happen yesterday. Trump with this ultimate failure of his, has done enough damage already. Can you believe it, he wants everybody to get together to go find the easter bunny, a few Sundays from now because it will be beautiful. In the mean time, people are dropping like flies, because we either are in short supply, or have no masks, gloves, or ventilators. But ha, let's all walk out of church together on easter Sunday and have an easter egg hunt. What a sick, selfish. monster he is.
> ...


*Trump is the ultimate fail for pandemic responses, while China did a great job.*  See how we proved you are a liar?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 20, 2020)

BWK said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Nope. You said “China did everything right”. This is a different post and China poisoned the world. “Great Job” 

Another quote I ll use when mocking your fat face.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 20, 2020)

BWK said:


> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> > The obvious failure of the U.S. to quarantine, trace and stop spread of the pandemic — compared to China’s remarkable success in these areas — is not primarily due to Trump’s incompetence.
> ...


By “our country” you mean your country as in China.

Your direct quotes.

“China did everything right”

“China did a great job”

You’re a tool


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Apr 20, 2020)

BWK said:


> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> > The obvious failure of the U.S. to quarantine, trace and stop spread of the pandemic — compared to China’s remarkable success in these areas — is not primarily due to Trump’s incompetence.
> ...


I despise Trump and most everything he stands for. I just believe it is wrong and counterproductive to consider his managerial incompetence, his divisiveness, his predictable failure to grasp the scope and nature of this pandemic threat ... as being the core problem here.


----------



## BWK (Apr 20, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> Well, after serious initial local screwups, when one considers the nature of their own political system and the pandemic’s utter overwhelming of Wuhan hospitals, I think it is fair to say the Chinese people, state and the CCP did “a whole lot” very right indeed.


The Chinese did much, much better in their response to the Coronavirus. History will not be giving the US a good grade at all for theirs. And that comes from the leadership.


----------



## BWK (Apr 20, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Paine 1949 said:
> ...


Without a source, the problem will never go away. That's just the way it is. He is holding us back from what desperately needs to happen, and we all know what that is. Without massive testing, how can we isolate this virus? Answer, you can't. And now that everyone is going to be partying, shopping, and working together, we all know what is going to happen. It's a Kamikaze mission and we know it. And why is the source of this problem, (Trump) doing this? Simple, it's a strategy for his campaign, and his own pocket. And he has a large swath of willing idiots and heartless ass holes who will take a ride on Hale Bopp whenever Trump tells them to. These supporters are individualists who could give two shits about someone else's fate, because Trump has them convinced they are immune, and they already don't care about the other guy anyway, so they were already willing dopes to start with.


----------



## BWK (Apr 20, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Paine 1949 said:
> ...


We'll, if you think Trump is not the "core problem" here, I'm dying to know what is?


----------



## Flopper (Apr 20, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> The obvious failure of the U.S. to quarantine, trace and stop spread of the pandemic — compared to China’s remarkable success in these areas — is not primarily due to Trump’s incompetence.
> 
> China’s success (after its initial blunders, local cover-ups) was due to Beijing’s difficult decision to take extreme measures that crippled their own economy. It was only possible because of  their authoritarian system and the population’s willingness to be mobilized fully under the guidance of the CCP.
> 
> ...


There are times when an authoritarian response to danger is called for.  And one of those times is when an epidemic threatens the lives of millions of people. Decisions have to made based on evidence and the advice of experts, not guesses, hunches, what is most likely to win votes or please various segments of the population.  

The only methods available to us that will stop the epidemic are those that will deny the virus a host.  Since the virus can only exist hours or at most a few days without a host, these methods, quarantining, PPE protection, and other methods of isolating people are very straight forward and will work if implemented properly.  However, none of these methods come without hardships.  The democratic process can not be used successful in determining how to fight the battle against the virus any more than it can be used in determining how a war is to be waged.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 20, 2020)

BWK said:


> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Trump is currently telling  the states there's enough test kits.  That is simple not good enough.  Either there is no agreement between the  states and federal goverment as to what enough means or there is still is some other problems that have to be worked out.  Since the epidemic spans the country and involves every state and has international consequences,  the federal government has to provide leadership.  Just saying you have enough.  It's not my responsibility and walk away is not going to fly.  With that type of leadership this epidemic will go on for years and will cost millions of lives and many trillions of dollars.


----------



## BWK (Apr 20, 2020)

Flopper said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Paine 1949 said:
> ...


He said we had enough tests well over a month ago. Trump is a proven liar.


----------



## Markle (Apr 20, 2020)

BWK said:


> We'll, if you think Trump is not the "core problem" here, I'm dying to know what is?



China.  Why is this impossible for you to grasp?


----------



## BWK (Apr 20, 2020)

Markle said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > We'll, if you think Trump is not the "core problem" here, I'm dying to know what is?
> ...


Republicans can never get past retarded can they?


----------



## BWK (Apr 20, 2020)

Markle said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > We'll, if you think Trump is not the "core problem" here, I'm dying to know what is?
> ...


If you truly think China is the "core problem", you are either high on meth and your brain is fried, or you were never privileged enough in your life to engage with any human being  lessons involving  critical thinking. Therefore, your brain never received the exercise it needed to think up even the simplest of thought processes. China isn't going to solve this problem for us. We have to. Therefore, our own leadership is the "core problem." If you can't see that, you shouldn't even be discussing this. You don't possess the wherewithal to think clearly on this. Please stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## BWK (Apr 20, 2020)

Flopper said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Paine 1949 said:
> ...


I totally agree.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 20, 2020)

BWK said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


They never seem to explain what is enough?  Obviously the states and the Trump administration disagree.   What the president should be doing is working with the states to come to an agreement as to what degree of testing is to done and thus the number of test kits that are enough. However, that might prove to be a bad political move for the president so he sticks with his current message of there're enough test kits and it's not my problem.


----------



## BWK (Apr 21, 2020)

Flopper said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Which will cost thousands of lives, and confirms once again what I have been saying. Trump is on a genocide campaign thinking it will get him more votes. He doesn't care about the problem. He cares about votes. Anyone with a functioning brain knows just through common horse sense, that in order to isolate this virus, you have to know who is sick and who are the asymptomatic carriers. It's the only way. Problem is, Trump already put his foot in his mouth telling us we didn't need that many tests, and he lied to us about us getting tested if we wanted. He put himself in a box, and the citizens are paying with their lives.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 22, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



It only mean posters like you Markle that you are very weak.

In general I really don’t understand all these funny ratings or thumbs down. It only means:

 A. You are hurt. Running away. 

B. You are a COWARD that you don’t have the guts to face me. Or zero rebuttal. 

C. It makes you feel like you’ve done something big for nothing. 

D. You talk too much when confronted you stick your middle finger. Then run.

BOTTOM LINE like you Markle you are very weak, and ignorant. 
.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 22, 2020)

Markle said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > We'll, if you think Trump is not the "core problem" here, I'm dying to know what is?
> ...


But you believe the Chinese numbers and dates. LOL. You are so confused. 
.


----------



## charwin95 (Apr 22, 2020)

BWK said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Thank you BWK.


----------



## Markle (Apr 22, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> But you believe the Chinese numbers and dates. LOL. You are so confused.



Please show us all where I ever said that I believe the numbers and dates from China.

How does that make me confused?


----------



## Flopper (Apr 22, 2020)

BWK said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


And when the cases start increasing, he's going to blame the governors.  Has this guy ever taken any responsibility for his fuckups?


----------



## Markle (Apr 22, 2020)

Flopper said:


> And when the cases start increasing, he's going to blame the governors. Has this guy ever taken any responsibility for his fuckups?



It's the governor's responsibility.  President Donald Trump has issued guidelines for the various states, each of which has different needs and each of which has differing degrees of infections.

So far, as you know, President Trump hasn't messed up, but I'll let you know when he does.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 22, 2020)

Markle said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > And when the cases start increasing, he's going to blame the governors. Has this guy ever taken any responsibility for his fuckups?
> ...


Tell that to the 48,000 dead in just 8 weeks from a democratic hoax, just the flu.


----------



## KissMy (May 11, 2020)

China's DisneyLand is open at sold out capacity with visitors enjoying life. No evidence of mass graves or millions dead in China as Trumptards love to claim. China only lost 4,600 citizens.

Here in the USA 81,000 dead citizens & climbing!!! We are shut down with infections & shortages everywhere. I can't get toilet paper, meat for barbeque, a N95-N100 mask to use to fly on an airliner, or get tested for Covid-19.

We are in a failed state with mass graves, 30+ million more unemployed, 60 million uninsured during the worst pandemic in 100 years, shortages everywhere & soaring Debt, Deficits & Trade Deficits!!! Every year under Trump China imports less from US & exports more to US.


----------



## Markle (May 11, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Tell that to the 48,000 dead in just 8 weeks from a democratic hoax, just the flu.



Were the initial estimates of fatalities NOT 2.2 million in the United States?


----------



## Markle (May 11, 2020)

KissMy said:


> China's DisneyLand is open at sold out capacity with visitors enjoying life. No evidence of mass graves or millions dead in China as Trumptards love to claim. China only lost 4,600 citizens.



You are such a good party (Communist) member to believe China, population over 1 BILLION, has had only 4,600 citizens die from the virus.  How cute!

Are you aware that everything, cellphones, everything was shut down around the Wuhan Institute of Virology back in November?  Why?


----------



## KissMy (May 11, 2020)

Markle said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Tell that to the 48,000 dead in just 8 weeks from a democratic hoax, just the flu.
> ...


No. The estimates were and still are 120k to 600k dead US citizens. in a year. We already lost 81,000 citizens in 6 weeks. 120k will be breached by the 4th of July celibration.


----------



## Flopper (May 11, 2020)

Markle said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Tell that to the 48,000 dead in just 8 weeks from a democratic hoax, just the flu.
> ...


If we don't get a vaccine or some very effective antivirals, the deaths are going to be a lot higher than 2.2 million before this is all over.


----------



## Markle (May 11, 2020)

KissMy said:


> No. The estimates were and still are 120k to 600k dead US citizens. in a year. We already lost 81,000 citizens in 6 weeks. 120k will be breached by the 4th of July celibration.



You're way too easy!

Published on
Tuesday, March 17, 2020
by Common Dreams
*'Terrifying' New Research Warns 2.2 Million Could Die From Coronavirus in US Without Drastic Action*
"Only now is the White House coming out of denial and heading straight into saying it could not have been foreseen."
by Jake Johnson, staff writer

An alarming scientific report compiled by British researchers and shared with the Trump White House warns that, in the absence of drastic and coordinated government action, the novel coronavirus could kill as many as 22 million people in the United States alone.








						'Terrifying' New Research Warns 2.2 Million Could Die From Coronavirus in US Without Drastic Action
					

"Only now is the White House coming out of denial and heading straight into saying it could not have been foreseen."




					www.commondreams.org
				












						2.2 Million People in the U.S. Could Die If Coronavirus Goes Unchecked
					

Exposure to air pollution could make the virus particularly deadly for poor Americans.




					theintercept.com
				












						White House Takes New Line After Dire Report on Death Toll (Published 2020)
					

Federal guidelines warned against gatherings of more than 10 people as a London report predicted high fatalities in the U.S. without drastic action.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 12, 2020)

Neil Austen said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 12, 2020)




----------



## KissMy (May 12, 2020)

Markle said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > No. The estimates were and still are 120k to 600k dead US citizens. in a year. We already lost 81,000 citizens in 6 weeks. 120k will be breached by the 4th of July celibration.
> ...


Dear Retard - Your Links state "IF CORONAVIRUS GOES UNCHECKED" & "Without Drastic Action"!

We took Drastic Action & blew past Trump's 60K dead like the flu estimate! The real rate with Drastic Action is 120k to 600k dead!


----------



## KissMy (May 12, 2020)

*S&P 500 companies spent $7 trillion on buybacks and dividends!** "When you do things like buybacks and dividends, what you are essentially saying is, you are throwing your hands up in the air and declaring to the world: “I do not know what to do with this money.”" So they just pay themselves & pay off Party Loyalist Republican **Politicians.*


----------



## Markle (May 12, 2020)

KissMy said:


> Dear Retard -


----------



## Markle (May 12, 2020)

KissMy said:


> "When you do things like buybacks and dividends"



Please explain how buying back their own stock or heaven forbid they actually pay dividends to their shareholders.

What is the matter with you?  Bernie is your guy, isn't he?  Or is he too softcore for you?


----------



## Flopper (May 12, 2020)

Markle said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > No. The estimates were and still are 120k to 600k dead US citizens. in a year. We already lost 81,000 citizens in 6 weeks. 120k will be breached by the 4th of July celibration.
> ...


Doesn't anyone actually listen to Trump news conferences other than the media?
Trump is about as consistent as Pigeon Poop in Central Park.  It's almost impossible to have a consistent nationwide response to the pandemic with Trump countering his medical experts and offering misleading and mindless statements.  When watching Trump addressing the country, I want to remind him that he's not a casual observer, offering suggestions, hunches, and comments.


----------



## Markle (May 13, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



As you know, since before day one, accurate information about COVID-19 coming out of China and W.H.O. has been non-existent.  Given that, how are we to have had a consistent message?

Take off your HATE TRUMP hat and try to answer.


----------



## Flopper (May 15, 2020)

Markle said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


If you're talking about information that could be used to build a case against the Chinese government, they are certainly restricting that information.  A half dozen countries are now attempting to shift the blame for the virus to China.  However, data needed by medical researchers and doctors in China, South Korea, the US, and a number of other countries, is being exchanged just as it always has been.  Whether that will continue is debatable with the US attacks on China. 

China provided the virus genome which was needed for testing in early January only days after they announced that they had a major outbreak of an unknown disease.  By the middle of January China was warning the world of the danger the virus posed.  However, most the world including the US ignored the warning just as they have ignored China's warning of their lack of preparation for a pandemic.

Donald Trump along with a number countries were praising China in January for it's work fighting the virus and sharing information.  In fact, many countries including the US were offering help to China as the virus spread rapidly in Wuhan. 

Move the clock ahead 2 months.  China, through brute force was bringing the epidemic under control and bragging to the world of how successful they were.  This was when the epidemic was totally out of control in the US and a number of European countries. Suddenly China became the enemy, not just the source of the virus but the nation that was responsible for the pandemic and the lack of national and international response.  Politically, it provided a nice cover for US and other countries that were totally unprepared.  The failure of the US to mount any effective response was now China's responsibility. 

Seeking Covid-19 answers, U.S. doctors turn to colleagues in China - STAT


----------



## Markle (May 15, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Unprepared?


----------



## Markle (May 15, 2020)

Flopper said:


> If you're talking about information that could be used to build a case against the Chinese government, they are certainly restricting that information. A half dozen countries are now attempting to shift the blame for the virus to China. However, data needed by medical researchers and doctors in China, South Korea, the US, and a number of other countries, is being exchanged just as it always has been. Whether that will continue is debatable with the US attacks on China.
> 
> China provided the virus genome which was needed for testing in early January only days after they announced that they had a major outbreak of an unknown disease. By the middle of January China was warning the world of the danger the virus posed. However, most the world including the US ignored the warning just as they have ignored China's warning of their lack of preparation for a pandemic.
> 
> ...



Who released this virus on the world?  How are they NOT responsible?

*Coronavirus: China’s 17 day delay in releasing genome sequence of COVID-19*
Health authorities have issued a dire warning about coronavirus as it continues to spread rapidly across China and the world.
Staff writers and wires
news.com.au  FEBRUARY 13, 2020  7:23AM

*17 DAY DELAY*

There was a 17 day delay in the release of critical information about coronavirus during the crucial early stages of the outbreak, it’s been revealed.

A group of scientists is now calling for changes in the way new viruses are reported.

In a letter to medical journal _The Lancet_, the scientists said one of the important lessons from the outbreak was a delay in releasing information.

“The Chinese authorities ruled out SARS and MERS, as well as a few other non-coronaviruses, on January 5, and confirmed a novel coronavirus as a potential cause on January 9,” they said in the Lancet.

“However, the genome sequence — crucial for rapid development of diagnostics needed in an outbreak response — was not released until January 12, 2020 — 17 days after the preliminary sequence data were obtained.”









						China’s critical 17 day virus delay
					

The World Health Organisation is warning the opportunity to stem the international spread of the coronavirus outbreak is fading




					www.news.com.au
				




###

*Published February 1, 2020
China slams Trump's coronavirus travel limits: 'Not a gesture of goodwill'*
By Joe McDonald, Sam McNeil | Associated Press
[...]
On Friday, the United States declared a public health emergency and President Donald Trump and an order barring entry to foreign nationals, other than immediate family of American citizens and permanent residents, who visited China within the last 14 days, which scientists say is the virus’s longest incubation period.

*'Unfriendly comments'*
China criticized the U.S. controls, which it said contradicted the WHO’s appeal to avoid travel bans, and “unfriendly comments” that Beijing was failing to cooperate.

“Just as the WHO recommended against travel restrictions, the U.S. rushed to go in the opposite way. Certainly not a gesture of goodwill,” said foreign ministry spokeswoman Hua Chunying.

*WHO Secretary-General Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus said in Geneva that despite the emergency declaration, there is “no reason for measures that unnecessarily interfere with international travel and trade.”*
[...]
China slams Trump's coronavirus travel limits: 'Not a gesture of goodwill'

China slams Trump's coronavirus travel limits: 'Not a gesture of goodwill'

###

*Published* March 18, 2020
*WHO haunted by January tweet saying China found no human transmission of coronavirus*

The World Health Organization (WHO) is now haunted by a tweet it sent earlier this year when it cited Chinese health officials who claimed there had been no human transmissions of the novel coronavirus within the country yet.

The Jan. 14 tweet came less than two months before WHO declared COVID-19 to be a global pandemic.

"Preliminary investigations conducted by the Chinese authorities have found no clear evidence of human-to-human transmission of the novel #coronavirus (2019-nCoV) identified in #Wuhan, #China," the organization had said.

It also relied on information from Chinese health authorities who have been accused of obscuring facts and figures during the course of the outbreak.

WHO haunted by January tweet saying China found no human transmission of coronavirus

###

More?


----------

